# Red Feather Archery - Phoenix broadhead



## rocket80

I can't wait to give them a try this fall.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

rocket80 said:


> I can't wait to give them a try this fall.


They are awesome I love the head! 


Here is a few pics that I have of them.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Ttt


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER

wicked concept, I'm a big fan of single bevel blades!


----------



## LCA

I have a half dozen of the RFA talon and will be ordering some of these also... great product and great guys to deal with.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

LCA said:


> I have a half dozen of the RFA talon and will be ordering some of these also... great product and great guys to deal with.


Yep I don't mind sending my money his way. He is a great guy to deal with. :darkbeer:


----------



## RFA

Thanks guys for the nice comments. After the pig hunt I'm really starting to get excited about this head for this season. We've got a few people who will be trying them out this Fall and I just can't wait to see how they perform for others. We tried to make these things as tough as a head can get. Because it's new I'm looking forward to seeing who will be the "first" for a lot of different critters...first whitetail, first muley, first elk, first ??? Might have to start a new page on the website, hmmm.

Hogs are already spoken for  Thanks again.


----------



## Briarsdad

RFA said:


> Thanks guys for the nice comments. After the pig hunt I'm really starting to get excited about this head for this season. We've got a few people who will be trying them out this Fall and I just can't wait to see how they perform for others. We tried to make these things as tough as a head can get. Because it's new I'm looking forward to seeing who will be the "first" for a lot of different critters...first whitetail, first muley, first elk, first ??? Might have to start a new page on the website, hmmm.
> 
> Hogs are already spoken for  Thanks again.


I will be going on my first guided elk hunt this fall and I can tell everyone that I won't have any other broadhead in my quiver when I go. The Phoenix is my new favorite broadhead. Hopefully I can claim that first elk with the Phoenix, if not I will have a blast trying.:wink:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Briarsdad said:


> I will be going on my first guided elk hunt this fall and I can tell everyone that I won't have any other broadhead in my quiver when I go. The Phoenix is my new favorite broadhead. Hopefully I can claim that first elk with the Phoenix, if not I will have a blast trying.:wink:


That would be awesome! Hope you can connect with that elk and be the first! But I am telling ya I am running and gunning for the first whitetail, and we are going to try a diy antelope hunt (odds are low never done it and trying land neither of us have been around but if we connect on a hail marry I could be the first )

And I can't wait to see all the success stories Stan. Heck I am still wanting to put my first talon kill through the wringer :doh:


----------



## archeryhunterME

nice looking heads!


----------



## Okie101

Here is a pic of what they look like at night with a stabilizer light and a red lens.....:wink:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Okie101 said:


> Here is a pic of what they look like at night with a stabilizer light and a red lens.....:wink:


Still one of my favorite pics you guys took from that weekend. It just looks out of this world :wink:


----------



## RFA

Briarsdad said:


> I will be going on my first guided elk hunt this fall and I can tell everyone that I won't have any other broadhead in my quiver when I go. The Phoenix is my new favorite broadhead. Hopefully I can claim that first elk with the Phoenix, if not I will have a blast trying.:wink:


Well, it's on like Donkey Kong, Bill. Elk are a passion for us Oregon boys! I won't get out for them until Labor Day weekend though so you will definitely be up to bat first. I really, really hope you get into them.

Sometimes I take for granted that we've got elk within a couple of miles of my house and I forget how lucky I am. There is nothing quite like a bugling bull in September. Have fun!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

RFA said:


> Well, it's on like Donkey Kong, Bill. Elk are a passion for us Oregon boys! I won't get out for them until Labor Day weekend though so you will definitely be up to bat first. I really, really hope you get into them.
> 
> Sometimes I take for granted that we've got elk within a couple of miles of my house and I forget how lucky I am. There is nothing quite like a bugling bull in September. Have fun!


I wish I had elk closer to home. Luckily NE Game and Parks is working hard to make them more abundant then they currently are. :wink:


----------



## Briarsdad

05_sprcrw said:


> That would be awesome! Hope you can connect with that elk and be the first! But I am telling ya I am running and gunning for the first whitetail, and we are going to try a diy antelope hunt (odds are low never done it and trying land neither of us have been around but if we connect on a hail marry I could be the first )
> 
> And I can't wait to see all the success stories Stan. Heck I am still wanting to put my first talon kill through the wringer :doh:


Thanks, Ill need all the luck I can get! I hope you can connect on an antelope, I plan on trying antelope some time in the future. As far as the whitetails go I won't get to start flinging arrows at them until October 1st here in Indiana. I probably won't be the first but I will be using the Phoenix for the whitetails also.:wink:


----------



## Briarsdad

RFA said:


> Well, it's on like Donkey Kong, Bill. Elk are a passion for us Oregon boys! I won't get out for them until Labor Day weekend though so you will definitely be up to bat first. I really, really hope you get into them.
> 
> Sometimes I take for granted that we've got elk within a couple of miles of my house and I forget how lucky I am. There is nothing quite like a bugling bull in September. Have fun!


It is on brother!!! I just sharpened 6 of those little red killing machines and they are ready to eat! This elk trip is a huge deal for myself and my buddy going with me. We have hunted whitetails since we were kids in school and we have done a couple hog hunts together but this is his first time out west ever. You are truley blessed to live in such beautiful country with all those different game animals. I love my midwest whitetail hunting but to take an elk with a bow has been a dream of mine for as long as I can remember.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

I'm with you on that dream ride Bill. The Elk/archery thing would be a lifetime of memories for me. And then to do it with the Phoenix/Athens combo would be even more special.:wink:


----------



## Briarsdad

BuckFeverLodge said:


> I'm with you on that dream ride Bill. The Elk/archery thing would be a lifetime of memories for me. And then to do it with the Phoenix/Athens combo would be even more special.:wink:


Right on BFL!!! I will be packing my Athens Exceed (The best bow I have ever owned...) along with the RFA Phoenix heads. I feel more confident in that setup than any I have ever taken to the woods.I feel real sorry for any elk that gets within 60 yards of that setup.:wink:


----------



## Longbow42

Do they only come in 100 grain? No 125?? What steel are they made from?
Thanks.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Longbow42 said:


> Do they only come in 100 grain? No 125?? What steel are they made from?
> Thanks.


I'll let Stan chime in and fill in the blanks...... time for me.


----------



## RFA

Longbow42 said:


> Do they only come in 100 grain? No 125?? What steel are they made from?
> Thanks.


Longbow42, thanks for the questions. 125's are in the works. Getting two versions prototyped. One will have a longer profile with vents, the other will be the same profile as the 100 with no vents.

It looks like I may have a chance to use a bow manufacturers facility close to home to do some testing with compounds shooting 350+ fps and crossbows in the 450 fps range. Should take out all doubt with regards to arrow flight from hunting setups.

The heads are machined from 41L40 tool grade steel and heat treated to a Rockwell hardness of 50-51. We find this to be the perfect combination of durability and sharpenability. They are Teflon coated to aid in penetration.

Thanks again for the questions, I'll get my bro working on getting this info on the website.

Stan


----------



## 05_sprcrw

RFA said:


> Longbow42, thanks for the questions. 125's are in the works. Getting two versions prototyped. One will have a longer profile with vents, the other will be the same profile as the 100 with no vents.
> 
> It looks like I may have a chance to use a bow manufacturers facility close to home to do some testing with compounds shooting 350+ fps and crossbows in the 450 fps range. Should take out all doubt with regards to arrow flight from hunting setups.
> 
> The heads are machined from 41L40 tool grade steel and heat treated to a Rockwell hardness of 50-51. We find this to be the perfect combination of durability and sharpenability. They are Teflon coated to aid in penetration.
> 
> Thanks again for the questions, I'll get my bro working on getting this info on the website.
> 
> Stan


That would be sweet Stan, but I know going a "blazing" 260fps on a 510 grain arrow they hit like tanks and fly like laser guided munitions. :lol3:


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

:bump: for one heck of a broadhead.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Season's just around the corner get them ordered before the season starts!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for a great broadhead.


----------



## ike_osu

*review*

I loved these heads. Here is a review of the Phoenix and the small game head the Talon. Great job Stan!


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Dang Ike, great job on the video review of the Talon and the Phoenix. Stan really has done a great job with these two heads. They are both extremely tough. Thanks for posting the videos for all to enjoy, and great review.:thumbs_up


----------



## bowtechnlopes

my lope hunts aug 15th how do i get a set of these well 6 actually could u pm me the details


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

bowtechnlopes said:


> my lope hunts aug 15th how do i get a set of these well 6 actually could u pm me the details


PM heading your way my man.:thumbs_up


----------



## ike_osu

It is the little details in this head that seperate it from others I have tested. RFA didn't overlook these small details and I think they have produced a one of a kind head with both the Phoenix and the Talon.


----------



## Longbow42

ike_osu said:


> It is the little details in this head that seperate it from others I have tested. RFA didn't overlook these small details and I think they have produced a one of a kind head with both the Phoenix and the Talon.


What are the details? Vantage Point Archery has made a similar head, but non-vented. I have them in 125 and they shoot well and are also machined from solid stock RW 50. I wish I could find a similar head in stainless.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Longbow42 said:


> What are the details? Vantage Point Archery has made a similar head, but non-vented. I have them in 125 and they shoot well and are also machined from solid stock RW 50. I wish I could find a similar head in stainless.


Longbow - Why stainless? I'm very curious, is it a personal preference, or is there an advantage with stainless?


----------



## Longbow42

BuckFeverLodge said:


> Longbow - Why stainless? I'm very curious, is it a personal preference, or is there an advantage with stainless?


I just like the fact that they don't rust as easy. I have had some heads start to rust in wet climates, especially moose hunting and yes I do coat them with oil, I just hate to do so. I think there are plenty others who like SS as well. Look at the Snuffer SS and Montec. Thanks.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Wow Ike thanks for posting those up here as well! :thumbs_up


----------



## RFA

Hey Ike, thanks for posting the videos here on Archery Talk. 

Longbow42, I think the biggest detail, and difference between the Phoenix and all other 3-blades on the market lies in the single bevel design. I find the rotation this causes at impact leads to better penetration. I've run a number of tests on them vs. similar broadheads and am impressed with what I find. I believe it is what allowed the Phoenix to be the first broadhead tested by Ike that's fully penetrated the rolled up plastic. Because of the sharper blade angle they are also really simple to get very, very sharp.

I'm really thankful to Ike for making these videos. As more people try the head I believe their benefits will be seen more and more. I'm really looking forward to hunting seasons to see what those who have them think of the heads on game, which really is the ultimate test.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Longbow42 said:


> I just like the fact that they don't rust as easy. I have had some heads start to rust in wet climates, especially moose hunting and yes I do coat them with oil, I just hate to do so. I think there are plenty others who like SS as well. Look at the Snuffer SS and Montec. Thanks.


Longbow - ah yes, good call on the rusting. Could definitely be a problem in certain climates. Coating them with oil is an option I suppose, but will add variability in scent control I would think. Thanks for posting, I just learned something new. I appreciate it.


----------



## Longbow42

RFA said:


> Hey Ike, thanks for posting the videos here on Archery Talk.
> 
> Longbow42, I think the biggest detail, and difference between the Phoenix and all other 3-blades on the market lies in the single bevel design. I find the rotation this causes at impact leads to better penetration. I've run a number of tests on them vs. similar broadheads and am impressed with what I find. I believe it is what allowed the Phoenix to be the first broadhead tested by Ike that's fully penetrated the rolled up plastic. Because of the sharper blade angle they are also really simple to get very, very sharp.
> 
> I'm really thankful to Ike for making these videos. As more people try the head I believe their benefits will be seen more and more. I'm really looking forward to hunting seasons to see what those who have them think of the heads on game, which really is the ultimate test.


Good info, yes no other similar 3 blade BH has a single bevel cut that I am aware of, but that also makes them more of a hassle to sharpen as the Snuffer or WW type are easy to sharpen on a flat stone. Penetration has never been an issue with me, even with moose and my 3 bladed Snuffer. I hope you do come out with a non-vented 125 grain and SS would really be nice. Thanks for your efforts, it looks like a great BH and that plastic pipe test was impressive.


----------



## Okie101

Longbow42 said:


> Good info, yes no other similar 3 blade BH has a single bevel cut that I am aware of, but that also makes them more of a hassle to sharpen as the Snuffer or WW type are easy to sharpen on a flat stone. Penetration has never been an issue with me, even with moose and my 3 bladed Snuffer. I hope you do come out with a non-vented 125 grain and SS would really be nice. Thanks for your efforts, it looks like a great BH and that plastic pipe test was impressive.


Agree on the 125gr non vented head...the prototype that I tested (non vented) was very impressive on the hog I got this year...:shade:


----------



## Okie101

Great tests Ike and TMAC...I know how you feel...testing the phoenix prototypes was jaw dropping..:shade:

Awesome heads for sure...


----------



## RFA

Longbow42 said:


> Good info, yes no other similar 3 blade BH has a single bevel cut that I am aware of, but that also makes them more of a hassle to sharpen as the Snuffer or WW type are easy to sharpen on a flat stone. Penetration has never been an issue with me, even with moose and my 3 bladed Snuffer. I hope you do come out with a non-vented 125 grain and SS would really be nice. Thanks for your efforts, it looks like a great BH and that plastic pipe test was impressive.



Thanks Longbow42. We will definitely be coming out with a 125 grain head.

I have nothing but great things to say about Snuffers. Never shot the SS but the original are great heads.

I do want to share with you a video that a customer from Missouri sent me on how he sharpens these heads. Extremely easy and effective.

Here's a link

http://s631.photobucket.com/albums/uu36/L82HUNT/?action=view&current=081.mp4

Thanks again, and great luck this year. Looking forward to seeing some pics of Moose. They are definitely on my bucket list.


----------



## IrkedCitizen

RFA,

I am curious as to why you decided to go with a 3 blade design over a 2 blade? Did you think about making a 2 blade version? I think it would be cheaper and easier to produce. Not that there is anything wrong with $32.95 that is a fantastic price. However, the 2 blade single bevel broadhead has been proven worldwide many times over and over again.

I would just like to know your reasoning behind a 3 blade. More blades isn't necessarily better.

Thanks.

Also, Alaska Bowhunting Supply sells a single bevel sharpener like the one in that last video so you don't risk beveling the other side of the blade. Just another option.


----------



## Longbow42

IrkedCitizen said:


> RFA,
> 
> I am curious as to why you decided to go with a 3 blade design over a 2 blade? Did you think about making a 2 blade version? I think it would be cheaper and easier to produce. Not that there is anything wrong with $32.95 that is a fantastic price. However, the 2 blade single bevel broadhead has been proven worldwide many times over and over again.
> 
> I would just like to know your reasoning behind a 3 blade. More blades isn't necessarily better.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Also, Alaska Bowhunting Supply sells a single bevel sharpener like the one in that last video so you don't risk beveling the other side of the blade. Just another option.


My guess is that there are already a few 2-bladed single bevel quality heads out there, but no 3-bladed. I love the 3-bladed and have had great results with them.


----------



## IrkedCitizen

There aren't many affordable 2 blade single bevel heads on the market. The only one I have found under $79.95 per 3 pack is the helix broadhead.

So there is a market for quality inexpensive 2 blade single bevel heads.


----------



## Longbow42

IrkedCitizen said:


> There aren't many affordable 2 blade single bevel heads on the market. The only one I have found under $79.95 per 3 pack is the helix broadhead.
> 
> So there is a market for quality inexpensive 2 blade single bevel heads.


OK, fair enough then.


----------



## RFA

IrkedCitizen,

Longbow42 got it right on the money, it has to do with finding a place in the market. We are working on prototypes for 2-blade/4-blade designs right now that we hope to have available by next year.

Thanks for the questions.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

RFA said:


> IrkedCitizen,
> 
> Longbow42 got it right on the money, it has to do with finding a place in the market. We are working on prototypes for 2-blade/4-blade designs right now that we hope to have available by next year.
> 
> Thanks for the questions.


Oooh, you let that slip out.............................:mg:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Now I really can't wait Stan!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lets keep the Phoenix in view for all.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Check out the Phoenix


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lets keep this awesome head in the light.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Yes, the Phoenix is good. You were wondering, so just go ahead and try it..........see for yourself.


----------



## redman

Looks like a g5 montec


----------



## 05_sprcrw

redman said:


> Looks like a g5 montec


It is similar only in that it has 3 blades that is where the similarities end. 

If you look at the shaft you will see a small "ball" looking thing this is a tad wider to help grip the inside of the shaft to help keep the broadhead from unscrewing. 

It is made from 4041L tool grade steel with a rockwell hardness of 50 so it offers a very very durable head but also one that will accept and retain an edge. 

It is red teflon coated to help ease penetration and also helps to protect the head from the elements. 

And probably the biggest difference is that it is a single bevel head instead of a dual bevel like the monotec.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

:ranger:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up


----------



## Briarsdad

TTT for an awesome broadhead!


----------



## ike_osu

T-mac killed some peaches with the Phoenix. It is at the end of the video so watch it all. The phoenix does some damage to that poor peach


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Good shooting T-mac!

Thanks for the video.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Everyone check out how good T-mac can shoot the phoenix.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Everyone check this head out.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Peaches beware when T-mac is around. Guys give the red feather archery head a look they are awesome.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Check out the phoenix it is by far one of my favorite heads.


----------



## Longbow42

When is the 125 coming out? Hunting season is nearing.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up and I am sure Stan will be on shortly to answer that.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for RFA!


----------



## RFA

Longbow42 said:


> When is the 125 coming out? Hunting season is nearing.


They are in the works right now. Need to have them machined and then sent off to the Teflon coaters. With other hands in the process I can't guarantee shipping times, so I won't. They should be available fairly soon though, a couple of weeks. Thanks,

Stan


----------



## Longbow42

RFA said:


> They are in the works right now. Need to have them machined and then sent off to the Teflon coaters. With other hands in the process I can't guarantee shipping times, so I won't. They should be available fairly soon though, a couple of weeks. Thanks,
> 
> Stan


Good to hear, looking forward to trying them out on some game.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

RFA said:


> They are in the works right now. Need to have them machined and then sent off to the Teflon coaters. With other hands in the process I can't guarantee shipping times, so I won't. They should be available fairly soon though, a couple of weeks. Thanks,
> 
> Stan


Good to hear Stan :thumbs_up


----------



## Okie101

05_sprcrw said:


> Everyone check this head out.


Ditto....morning bump...:thumbs_up


----------



## 05_sprcrw

This head is the one that I have put in my quiver for this season of hunting!


----------



## Longbow42

I shot a 150 grain prototype yesterday and was impressed with the single beveled edge. It really does cause the arrow to spin inside the target. I never bought into that before, but I was wrong. My VPA Terminator double bevel heads pull straight out of the BH target, but the Phoenix spin as you pull them out mimicking their entrance path. It was really cool to experience. You can see that in the BH test shot through a board by 05_sprcrw. I believe that would be beneficial inside an animal as well. I am waiting for their non vented 125 grain and plan to use them this tear. A 440 stainless version would be awesome too!


----------



## Okie101

Longbow42 said:


> I shot a 150 grain prototype yesterday and was impressed with the single beveled edge. It really does cause the arrow to spin inside the target. I never bought into that before, but I was wrong. My VPA Terminator double bevel heads pull straight out of the BH target, but the Phoenix spin as you pull them out mimicking their entrance path. It was really cool to experience. You can see that in the BH test shot through a board by 05_sprcrw. I believe that would be beneficial inside an animal as well. I am waiting for their non vented 125 grain and plan to use them this tear. A 440 stainless version would be awesome too!


Seems to make your target last a little longer too...:wink:

It is a very impressive head...


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up you have to love this head! :thumbs_up


----------



## Beasy2k8

Man i would really love to get a set of these to try!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Beasy2k8 said:


> Man i would really love to get a set of these to try!


They are definitely a great head. I just ordered another set :thumbs_up


----------



## headhunter75422

Any of s
Stans heads are tough as nails and fly like darts . They fly like my fieldpoints and out to 60 yds out of my accomplice group perfect. Thanks Stan for an awesome product.

Need tough, need durability from a good company. Stans the man RFA brother.:thumbs_up


----------



## 05_sprcrw

*100


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Great broadheads from a great owner.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## 05_sprcrw

BuckFeverLodge said:


> Great broadheads from a great owner.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


Doesn't get any better :thumbs_up


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Take a look at this great head!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for the RFA Crew.


----------



## Flyboy718

How does a fella go about getting these broadhead...and how much do they cost?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

If you go to http://www.redfeatherarcheryonline.com/ you can order them directly from there. They are $32.95 a pack.


----------



## headhunter75422

Go to RFA website and you can order. Stan is excellent and you will be very happy with the heads. www.redfeatherarcheryonline.com


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for the crew at RFA you won't find a nicer set of people.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Ttt....


----------



## 05_sprcrw

back up for all to see


----------



## darton2

Looks good. I vote for a 125 grain vented with a profile between the 100 and 150's.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

They are coming soon! Stan is working hard to get a 125 version out for ya :thumbs_up


----------



## Longbow42

darton2 said:


> Looks good. I vote for a 125 grain vented with a profile between the 100 and 150's.


It won't be vented though; solid blades are better...stronger and silent in flight.


----------



## Okie101

Longbow42 said:


> It won't be vented though; solid blades are better...stronger and silent in flight.


 I agree......I'm hoping that is what I will be shooting next...


----------



## nonamebob

i want some of those


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for an awesome head.


----------



## Okie101

Flingin the Phoenix back up....:archery:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I like that Okie!


----------



## wyetterp

Can't wait for the 125gr. This broadhead has my vote for the best broadhead for '10! It's differently going to be the sleeper. Can't wait to see the results this year.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up and yes hopefully the 125 gets in soon.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Everyone check out the biggest sleeper head of the year!


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Morning bump...


----------



## upserman

I have bee shooting Buzzcuts that past couple of years with good results. Planned on shooting them again this year. But I have ordered a pack of 100 gr Phoenix to give a try. Should be here very soon. Stan made me a offer I could not refuse lol.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Stan is one heck of a guy and just wants to see hunters be successful. I don't think you will be disappointed with the Phoenix. If you shoot small game, order some Talons too, they are tougher than nails.


----------



## Longbow42

Any update on the 125 grain?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

BuckFeverLodge said:


> Stan is one heck of a guy and just wants to see hunters be successful. I don't think you will be disappointed with the Phoenix. If you shoot small game, order some Talons too, they are tougher than nails.


I agree the phoenix is awesome I have a buddy that is going to be ordering some soon. And I also love the Talons I have over 16 of them  and they are the best small game head out there period. You can shoot anything you want with it and your arrow will break before the head does.


----------



## Okie101

2010 Broadhead of the year fella's....IMO....go get ya some...


----------



## Okie101

Longbow42 said:


> Any update on the 125 grain?


Getting closer...at least closer to the final stage...teflon coating....


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Okie101 said:


> Getting closer...at least closer to the final stage...teflon coating....


Yep, that's what a little birdie told me yesterday, and that little birdie did have a Red Feather!:nod:


----------



## Okie101

Come on deer season.... the phoenix is ready...:archer:


----------



## headhunter75422

Travis it seems to be dragging slower this year I can harldy wait to let the phoenix eat.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

+1 it really seems to have moved to a stand still I have 10 days to go until the opener and then I am hoping for a quick doe tag fill.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for my favorite broadhead.


----------



## upserman

Received my Broadheads from Stan the other day. Very impressed. Fit in the shaft nice and tight. They fly about 1 1/2 '' lower then my Buzzcuts. But really impressed me is how they spin in the target. That just has to help in making a bigger wound channel.

I do wish they would come razor sharp. I dont feel that I am saving that much money buy the company sending them out not being as sharp as they could be. How are you guys sharpening them?? I have not been to successful yet. I do look forward to giving them a try.

Thanks Stan.

Bob


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Bob I sharpen them with just a regular 12" flat file followed up on 1500 grit wet/dry sand paper. They are sharp from the package but you have to remember there is more material in the edge so it won't shave as easy. Take a pinch of leg hair in one hand and then try to cut it with the blade, I will bet you that it cuts very easily. Or the way I tell if they are sharp is drag it across my thumbnail and if the blade bites into the nail the whole way its sharp if it skips any where along it then that spot is dull and needs more attention. Again I know it is weird not shooting shaving sharp and you can get these heads that way with some practice but there is more metal in the edge of a single blade which helps it retain an edge better then the razor thin double bevel blades that roll over on themselves. 

Hope that helps a tad

Dustin


----------



## upserman

Thanks 05. Do you feel giving the design of the single bevel that its sharp enough for hunting out of the box??


----------



## 05_sprcrw

It is sharp enough to, but for my personal satisfaction I sharpen them a tad more. But they will get the job done out of the package but doing a tad more doesn't hurt anything :thumbs_up


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

ttt......


----------



## RFA

Hi Bob, Dustin has pretty much answered this one like I would have. Thanks, Dustin. Are they sharp enough to hunt with out of the box? Tricky question. I have a buddy that killed a blacktail buck with one last week that he took out of the box, screwed in and hunted with. The arrow cut ribs going in and shattered the offside leg bone on the way out. 30 yard blood trail with plenty of blood. That being said, I always shoot my broadheads before I hunt with them so they are in need of a touch up. I do mine with a file, but a fine burr on, swipe it off with one LIGHT stroke on the opposite side, strop on leather and hunt. Please fire away with any questions or concerns.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

No problem Stan I want to strop someday just have not got around to getting the stuff for it. Yet maybe I will order in some today.


----------



## upserman

Thanks for the reply Stan and 05.
Your heads are really a quality product. Its the first single blade that I have looked at and as Dustin said it will feel different. I have been shooting them into a Blob target which is about 24''thick. I try to pull them out easy and I am getting close to a full turn of the arrow while it comes out. Now that is different compared to a double edge broadhead. Should make for a larger wound channel I would think. Looking forward to seeing how they work on a southern whitetail. Season opens the week end.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Sweet good luck can't wait for you to post pics of your success. I have a 230-250lb monster picked out if I can get him out of the corn fields


----------



## darton2

Ready to order some 125's


----------



## RFA

darton2 said:


> Ready to order some 125's


125's are heat treated and at the teflon coaters. I'll post as soon as I get them back from them.


----------



## darton2

What is the cutting diameter going to end up being? 

If they turn out as good as I think they will, I will post some deflated whitetail pics for you. Kind of excited about giving them a shot.


----------



## RFA

Hey darton2, I'm excited for you to try them out too. The cutting diameter on the 125's will be 1 1/8". I had hoped to have them this week, but I think the teflon coaters were waiting for another run of 100 grain heads to get back from heat treat so they could do them all at once 


Please do send pics.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

That is sweet news shouldn't be to long for the 125's  Which is great news because I will be switching to 125's after this season.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

FINALLY got out and shot me some Phoenix tonight. It's been a while. I had one problem with them though, they were blowing through my new BH target and burying my feathers.:doh:

That's a good thing, but was certainly unexpected with the new King target. I will shoot a few other BH's at the target tomorrow to do a comparison.


----------



## ACLakey

I will have 125gr heads on the end of my arrows when they are avalable.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Andrew You will love them! It doesn't look like it will be to long before Stan has some in. 

And Steve that head is a penetrating monster, get used to the feltchings stopping the arrow  The best advice I can give is get one good and dull! The it will still pass through the target but then at least the arrow should start stopping it. I have been using the one after shooting it through plywood a couple times, lol. It holds the edge's shape but isn't as sharp so it takes more energy to punch through.


----------



## Briarsdad

Bump for the best!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for a fantastic head and a great guy :thumbs_up sounds like about a week tops before the 125's come in


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

:ranger:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for a great guy!


----------



## Okie101

Shootin the Phoenix back up again...:archery:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Hoping to send one through a whitetail this weekend


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for my favorite broadhead.


----------



## Okie101

05_sprcrw said:


> Hoping to send one through a whitetail this weekend


Good luck....


----------



## headhunter75422

Good luck this weekend.

Guys to those that haven't checked these out they are the real deal.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Thanks guys I am going to try and put a doe down early. I have a big one I am eying but the odds of seeing him before rut are slim to none so I am going to be shooting does all season and save my buck tag for him. If I bust out I will take one last doe with it and be ready to go.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for a great set of guys :thumbs_up


----------



## Briarsdad

Back up for the best!


----------



## upserman

She looks good dressed in red ...dont you think


----------



## RFA

Hey Bob, looks great! Now, go ahead and paint the rest of her red


----------



## upserman

I am trying . Looking for the right dance partner:rock:


----------



## Okie101

Was hoping to connect with a speedgoat this past weekend....

Came home with one less arrow....60yd miss.....about as close as we could get..:angry:

Tuff hunt...but still have plenty of Phoenix heads left to shoot


----------



## 05_sprcrw

That is a bummer. And I struck out too, 58 degree days windy 20+mph at times and rain made for miserable sits and only had a could deer come by. Only ones were at 80 yards and with the tree swaying there was no shooting.


----------



## RFA

125's are in. Here's a pic.


----------



## varmint101

Aw cool!!

Stan, are the grinds already on them or can you make it a left bevel?


----------



## RFA

They come rough ground. If there is a demand for left bevel I can make my next order that way. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

That is awesome Stan I can't wait to order a set and see if my arrows will spine correctly with 125's cause those look mean


----------



## 05_sprcrw

TTT the 125 grain heads are in...


----------



## Okie101

:bump2:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I have a set of 125 grain heads on the way.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

The 125's are in


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

6 days and a wake up before my Phoenix sheds some blood...............


----------



## 05_sprcrw

That is getting close :thumbs_up


----------



## darton2

Got the 125's in. First impressions, it kinda looks like I am going cape buffalo hunting with these things. Really I think you could run them over with a truck and still shoot them. I have never seen a 3 blade built this tough. Blades could stand to be a little sharper but I am going to work on that. 

These things really fly like darts. This is a group with a field point, a g5 striker magnum, and the new phoenix "red death" tip at 50 yards. 

On the scale they were reading 125.5. Right on the money. My total arrow weight is 492 grains. 

You know I read how they spin once they hit the target, but I was amazed at how much they do. I mean its like a corkscrew once it hits. crazy. Definitely got my interest and I plan on my first kill this year coming from them.:thumbs_up


----------



## 05_sprcrw

darton2 said:


> Got the 125's in. First impressions, it kinda looks like I am going cape buffalo hunting with these things. Really I think you could run them over with a truck and still shoot them. I have never seen a 3 blade built this tough. Blades could stand to be a little sharper but I am going to work on that.
> 
> These things really fly like darts. This is a group with a field point, a g5 striker magnum, and the new phoenix "red death" tip at 50 yards.
> 
> On the scale they were reading 125.5. Right on the money. My total arrow weight is 492 grains.
> 
> You know I read how they spin once they hit the target, but I was amazed at how much they do. I mean its like a corkscrew once it hits. crazy. Definitely got my interest and I plan on my first kill this year coming from them.:thumbs_up


Glad you got them in, I have some coming as well. I will say that sharpening them is not to tough once you get the hang of it but also remember that because it is a bigger angle that it won't "feel" razor sharp to the touch but it will be very sharp non the less, in my experience with the 100 grain heads.


----------



## darton2

I am pretty excited to shoot a deer with them. I gotta see how it does on the wound channel / bones. I am really surprised at how much it spins once it hits the target.

The edge retention seems to be really good. I probably shot one of the broadheads 40 times this weekend and no noticeable change in sharpness.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

darton2 said:


> I am pretty excited to shoot a deer with them. I gotta see how it does on the wound channel / bones. I am really surprised at how much it spins once it hits the target.
> 
> The edge retention seems to be really good. I probably shot one of the broadheads 40 times this weekend and no noticeable change in sharpness.


That is the nice thing they can be sharpened nice and sharp but they don't loose the edge as fast because of the grind angle.


----------



## Okie101

05_sprcrw said:


> That is the nice thing they can be sharpened nice and sharp but they don't loose the edge as fast because of the grind angle.


And they still fly like darts....


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Okie101 said:


> And they still fly like darts....


You can say that again! I don't even want to shoot a group with them I am positive it will be an expensive mistake the first time I do it.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up and hope to have some pictures of my new arrow set up.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Oh just to get through this day, then a wake-up, then let the Phoenix fly at some whitetails.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

BuckFeverLodge said:


> Oh just to get through this day, then a wake-up, then let the Phoenix fly at some whitetails.


Yea I gotta wait until Saturday but I should be able to get on one if everything works out ok.


----------



## RFA

Good luck fellas, and take lots of pics


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I will try Stan of coarse there will be more if it is a success


----------



## Okie101

BuckFeverLodge said:


> Oh just to get through this day, then a wake-up, then let the Phoenix fly at some whitetails.


I'm pullin for ya BFL...


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Okie101 said:


> I'm pullin for ya BFL...


Nothing on day 1, thanks for the support.


----------



## Briarsdad

I finally got a chance to put the Phoenix to the test on a whitetail yesterday the first day of Indiana archery season. I had the most eventful hunt I can remember in a very long time. Within 20 minutes of hunting I had a doe down. I waited my usual 30 minutes to climb down and check my arrow even though I heard her crash. After climbing down I found my arrow burried in the ground and I could see the deer 70 or 80 yards from where she was standing when I shot. I decided to climb back up because it was still early and I had a fall turkey tag and another deer tag left. I nocked the same arrow and within 30 minutes I had a coyote come in and stopped right where I had shot the deer, needless to say I wasn't going to let him get my deer before me so I let the Phoenix fly again and it hit the mark passing through the coyote and sticking in the ground on the other side. Once again I climbed down figuring that was enough excitement for one evening and picked up my arrow. I checked the broadhead and it was still as sharp as when I started so I put it in my quiver and headed for the truck. I had to cross a drainage ditch and then cross a big field to get to my truck, after crossing the ditch I walked up to the edge of the field and there were deer out there. I leaned against a tree and watched two small bucks as they fed past me at 20 yards without a clue that I was anywhere around. I noticed a group of turkeys were crossing the field heading the same way the deer had went. I had my fall turkey tag so I nocked the same arrow and got ready. They fed right out in front of me 30 or so yards and I picked one out and put the pin on him and let the Phoenix fly again. I guess the 3rd time wasn't a charm because I hit a corn stalk and my arrow flipped end over end and all the turkeys ran back across the field. Oh well, I call that catch and release hunting.

Here are a couple pics.


----------



## IrkedCitizen

Nicely done!


----------



## darton2

*125 penetration test.*

Shot this doe yesterday evening. She was about 15 yards walking toward me and I was about 30 feet above her. The broadhead did a good job. Pic is not that good but that is exactly as I found her. Lung bubbles coming out on top of the shoulder and guts coming out of the bottom of the opposite side flank. The broadhead did some penetrating completely through a quartering toward shot and stuck in the ground on the other side. I cleaned it up, spun the arrow on the spinner, and its still as sharp as when we started. We are ready to go again. Strong, durable, broadhead. Try that with a rage.


----------



## RFA

Nice work on the deer fellas! Glad the heads worked out well for you. If you get a chance send some pics our way in an e-mail and we'll get them on our website.


----------



## Okie101

Bill...THAT IS AWESOME...way to go buddy.....:shade: had does 45 yds from me last night with a buck about 90...wasnt going to take the shot on the doe with bucky that close...

darton2...that is sweet as well...:thumbs_up

One of my buddies called me today and said he had to take a shot at a doe quartering to him...he said he was field testing......the phoenix blew thru the shoulder and right on thru the other side dragging the insides out the exit hole and 3 inches into dirt...

He said when he hit the doe, it dropped on the ground stiffed legged like a spine shot and it was over...he said he was pretty impressed....


----------



## rocket80

Finally got around to ordering the phoenix today better late than never I guess.


----------



## Briarsdad

rocket80 said:


> Finally got around to ordering the phoenix today better late than never I guess.


You won't be dissapointed with them. :wink:


----------



## Longbow42

I placed an order for the 125's today. Look forward to testing them on some whitetail.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Briarsdad said:


> I finally got a chance to put the Phoenix to the test on a whitetail yesterday the first day of Indiana archery season. I had the most eventful hunt I can remember in a very long time. Within 20 minutes of hunting I had a doe down. I waited my usual 30 minutes to climb down and check my arrow even though I heard her crash. After climbing down I found my arrow burried in the ground and I could see the deer 70 or 80 yards from where she was standing when I shot. I decided to climb back up because it was still early and I had a fall turkey tag and another deer tag left. I nocked the same arrow and within 30 minutes I had a coyote come in and stopped right where I had shot the deer, needless to say I wasn't going to let him get my deer before me so I let the Phoenix fly again and it hit the mark passing through the coyote and sticking in the ground on the other side. Once again I climbed down figuring that was enough excitement for one evening and picked up my arrow. I checked the broadhead and it was still as sharp as when I started so I put it in my quiver and headed for the truck. I had to cross a drainage ditch and then cross a big field to get to my truck, after crossing the ditch I walked up to the edge of the field and there were deer out there. I leaned against a tree and watched two small bucks as they fed past me at 20 yards without a clue that I was anywhere around. I noticed a group of turkeys were crossing the field heading the same way the deer had went. I had my fall turkey tag so I nocked the same arrow and got ready. They fed right out in front of me 30 or so yards and I picked one out and put the pin on him and let the Phoenix fly again. I guess the 3rd time wasn't a charm because I hit a corn stalk and my arrow flipped end over end and all the turkeys ran back across the field. Oh well, I call that catch and release hunting.
> 
> Here are a couple pics.



Great job, funny that you got a doe and coyote combo, I got one as well this weekend with the same phoenix.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I put a couple down as well this weekend with my first double. This head is for real guys!


----------



## Briarsdad

05_sprcrw said:


> I put a couple down as well this weekend with my first double. This head is for real guys!


Awesome! That's crazy we both took a doe and a yote! I wish I would have been able to get a pic of my coyote.


----------



## Okie101

You guys ....THAT IS STINKIN AWESOME...TWO DOUBLES.....:clap:

This head is diffinitely for real Dustin....


----------



## Longbow42

Looks like much of the teflon coating came off after that shot. I ordered some of the new 125's to test.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Longbow42 said:


> Looks like much of the teflon coating came off after that shot. I ordered some of the new 125's to test.


It does come off but that is not after 1 shot, I have probably well over a 100 shots with this head into the target then I sharpened it up and threw it in the quiver.


----------



## Longbow42

05_sprcrw said:


> It does come off but that is not after 1 shot, I have probably well over a 100 shots with this head into the target then I sharpened it up and threw it in the quiver.


 OK, that is good to know. Thanks.


----------



## Otto33

Quick questions guys. How long did it take for the broadheads to reach your door after your ordered them? I just ordered a Quiver Full of 125's yesterday. The shipping was free, so I am in no way going to complain about wait time (I'm not THAT impatient!), I'm just wondering when I can expect to see them. Would love to be able to use them for my hunts this weekend. 

Ultra-cool product. Can't wait to get my hands (carefully) on them.


----------



## Okie101

Otto33 said:


> Quick questions guys. How long did it take for the broadheads to reach your door after your ordered them? I just ordered a Quiver Full of 125's yesterday. The shipping was free, so I am in no way going to complain about wait time (I'm not THAT impatient!), I'm just wondering when I can expect to see them. Would love to be able to use them for my hunts this weekend.
> 
> Ultra-cool product. Can't wait to get my hands (carefully) on them.


Just talked to Stan and said your order was shipped out today....usually takes 2 days west of the Mississippi and 3 east...should have it for your hunts..

He is fully stalked and ready for more orders....:shade:


----------



## Otto33

Okie101 said:


> Just talked to Stan and said your order was shipped out today....usually takes 2 days west of the Mississippi and 3 east...should have it for your hunts..
> 
> He is fully stalked and ready for more orders....:shade:


Oh WOW! That's just great service. I've NEVER been this excited about a broadhead before (and I'm pretty excitable!)


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Otto33 said:


> Oh WOW! That's just great service. I've NEVER been this excited about a broadhead before (and I'm pretty excitable!)


Yea my guess is either today or tomorrow, these heads are just awesome you have every reason to be excited. Stan really gives people the red carpet treatment when you order from him. :jam:


----------



## headhunter75422

Guys there is no other broadhead company out there that will treat you like Stan will. Plus the heads are just awesome.


----------



## rocket80

I can vouch for him on the treatment. I ordered my set off my bb and the mobile paypal site wasn't working good with my phone for some reason. I asked for the paypal address and just sent in my money. Next day Mike sent me an email saying I didn't send the 4.95 shipping since I just sent my money over. They had already shipped my heads anyway so I could get them on time. I sent the shipping money over but I thought it was cool they went ahead and shipped them without all the cash. Thanks again


----------



## Q2DEATH

Let us know when the 125 non vented are available.


----------



## Top Dog Rick

The 125 non-vented are in NOW ! :thumbs_up


----------



## Q2DEATH

Ok, I just saw they are available. I'll keep looking through the thread to find the price.


----------



## IrkedCitizen

Q2DEATH said:


> Ok, I just saw they are available. I'll keep looking through the thread to find the price.


Just go to their website. 

http://www.redfeatherarcheryonline.com/Home_Page.php


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Great head and great customer service.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

BuckFeverLodge said:


> Great head and great customer service.


x1,000,000,000,000... etc well there are not enough zeros for me to continue.


----------



## Otto33

Got my heads in the mail last night, just as promised. They look great. Extremely well made. Once I get a handle on sharpening them, I'll be set. Just fantastic heads.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Otto33 said:


> Got my heads in the mail last night, just as promised. They look great. Extremely well made. Once I get a handle on sharpening them, I'll be set. Just fantastic heads.


That's great news, glad to hear it. Let us know what you think of them after you shoot them too. These heads are solid as a rock and will last for years.


----------



## Briarsdad

Back to the top for my favorite broadhead!!!


----------



## CardiacKid74

Dustin thats a blood trail even I could follow..lol

When will the 100 grain Phoenix start shipping again? Once they do I would like to get a pack or two...


----------



## 05_sprcrw

If you shoot stan an email from their website Tim he will be able to let you know and yes they do leave good trails both the coyote and that doe bled like that.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Ttt


----------



## upserman

Had a chance to put the Red Barron to the test yesterday evening. 20 yd quartering away shot. Double lung shoot deer went 30 yds and fell over dead. I could not believe the damaged this head did on the deer. Gapping entry and exist holes. The lungs were destroyed. The head was straight out of the package no sharpening. The head looks like it did before the shot. Awesome head.










This is the entry hole.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Congrats on the deer Bob! :thumbs_up and yes it does completely open them up.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Outstanding Bob, congrats. That's a nice hole.


----------



## RFA

Hey Bob, that's awesome! Congrats! If you get a chance shoot some pics over to my brother at [email protected] and we'll get them up on our webpage. Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for my all time favorite head.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lets move this up for the afternoon crowd, you won't find a nicer set of guys out there in the industry.


----------



## Longbow42

Drilled a nice fat doe tonight with my new 125 Phoenix. I hit her high due to a difficult shot angle out of a new stand and completely severed her spine. She dropped in her tracks and I quickly dispatched her with a ST. I am really impressed with the Phoenix. It completely severed the spine and stuck in the ground. The head looks perfect except for a little of the red teflon scratched off. The blade edge is also still pretty good...very impressive. I will get some pics in the morning. I will be ordering some more for sure.


----------



## Okie101

Don't ya just love it Longbow....they are "severly" addicting...

Way to go...will be waiting for the pics...:shade:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Congrats Longbow! And yes they are very addicting.


----------



## RFA

That's fantastic Kevin! Looking forward to pics


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Moving my favorite head back up.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

TTT for the evening.


----------



## CardiacKid74

Any updates on the 100 grain ship date?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

CardiacKid74 said:


> Any updates on the 100 grain ship date?


I have not herd I will ask Stan today.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Back up for the night........


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lets move this gem back up. Stan said he can't commit to a date for sure but he is hoping at the latest 4 weeks.


----------



## CardiacKid74

Stan got back to me also Dustin... Thanks! Cant wait to get them in!


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

That Stan, he's quite the guy I tell you. Hoping to run one of my Phoenix through an unsuspecting deer really soon.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Good Saturday morning Phoenix users or curious viewers. Hopefully the Phoenix sheds some blood today for many. Not me though, I'm stuck at work.


----------



## RFA

Sorry to hear that Steve. Headed in to the classroom right now myself to get a jumpstart on next week. Turkeys will have to wait until this evening.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

RFA said:


> Sorry to hear that Steve. Headed in to the classroom right now myself to get a jumpstart on next week. Turkeys will have to wait until this evening.


Dang, that is early for you out there on the left coast.


----------



## RFA

BuckFeverLodge said:


> Dang, that is early for you out there on the left coast.


Yup, but it means I can be home before my kids wake up


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Steve and Stan all work and no play sure makes for long weekends. I was 2 steps away from putting down another doe she came in down wind of me and stayed behind the only tree in the area so I never got a shot at her. I am hoping next weekend to fill at least one more doe tag before I start getting serious about hunting bucks.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

05_sprcrw said:


> Steve and Stan all work and no play sure makes for long weekends. I was 2 steps away from putting down another doe she came in down wind of me and stayed behind the only tree in the area so I never got a shot at her. I am hoping next weekend to fill at least one more doe tag before I start getting serious about hunting bucks.


Ha ha, funny man. If I could find a job that allowed me less work and more play, or better yet, my work would be my play, then life would be good brother. In due time I suppose, but for now, I'm a slave to the man. I take it in stride, as I know that better things are to come.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

BuckFeverLodge said:


> Ha ha, funny man. If I could find a job that allowed me less work and more play, or better yet, my work would be my play, then life would be good brother. In due time I suppose, but for now, I'm a slave to the man. I take it in stride, as I know that better things are to come.


I hear you man, I am right there with you and when its not work then it is labor on the farm and taking care of the animals. But hopefully I can escape this weekend for some heavy hunting.


----------



## Okie101

Workin on shooting something this weekend myself.....:uzi:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Okie101 said:


> Workin on shooting something this weekend myself.....:uzi:


Yep we will finally get some temps below 40° around here so I think I should have a good chance this weekend.


----------



## Okie101

05_sprcrw said:


> Yep we will finally get some temps below 40° around here so I think I should have a good chance this weekend.


Hope so....chance for rain now...but we could use it....smoke pollers won't like though....which starts this weekend as well....


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Yea smokepoles generally don't like the rain.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Good luck fellas this weekend. Hope the Phoenix tears them up.


----------



## 05_sprcrw




----------



## CardiacKid74

Good stuff Dustin


----------



## headhunter75422

The RFA Phoenix strikes again. Doe down.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

headhunter75422 said:


> The RFA Phoenix strikes again. Doe down.


Big thumbs up to you!:thumbs_up Way to get it done, how was the head? (no pun intended):zip:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Sweet congrats!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

ttt


----------



## Briarsdad

This Indiana 9 point met the Phoenix yesterday evening. As before with the doe I shot with the Phoenix this buck went down in less than 100 yards and I heard him crash. The shot was quartering away at 30 to 35 yards and entered towards the back rib and exited just in front of the fron shoulder. 










The entrance hole









The exit hole.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Congrats on a very nice buck. Phoenix does it again.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Congrats! That is awesome and the phoenix strikes again :thumbs_up


----------



## RFA

Alright, Bill! Great looking buck. Looking forward to seeing how you do with the recurve now. Congrats!


----------



## Briarsdad

BuckFeverLodge said:


> Congrats on a very nice buck. Phoenix does it again.





05_sprcrw said:


> Congrats! That is awesome and the phoenix strikes again :thumbs_up


Thanks guys! I love this broadhead, two deer shot and two deer down within seconds after the shot. That is the goal of every bowhunter and the Phoenix is doing it's job as well or better than any other head I have ever used. I wish I could post up some bloodtrail pics but both deer have gone down so fast I havn't even had to track them!



RFA said:


> Alright, Bill! Great looking buck. Looking forward to seeing how you do with the recurve now. Congrats!


Stan, I can't wait till I get another chance with the recurve! Hunting does with the BW and the cedar arrows is probably more fun than shooting at bucks with the compound, I know it is as exciting and far more addictive!!!!


----------



## Okie101

Hey..way to go Bill....your diffinitely having a great year so far....


----------



## CardiacKid74

Stan we ready to ship the 100 grain phoenix heads?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I am not sure if he is or not I am sure Stan will let you know though.


----------



## TAYLOR CO.

Got yourself some red Montecs.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

TAYLOR CO. said:


> Got yourself some red Montecs.


Just because they are 3 blade single construction heads does not mean its anything like a montec. These are single bevel, machined from a single piece (not metal injection molded like montec) of tool grade steel, they have a different blade angle. Montec is a good head but calling this head simply a red monotec is like calling a 2 blade blood runner a 2 blade rage because they both have 2 blades. :cheers:


----------



## Briarsdad

TAYLOR CO. said:


> Got yourself some red Montecs.


You need to take a better look, I've used the Montec and the Phoenix is a totally different animal.


----------



## tiuser

When the 100 gr heads going to ship???


----------



## LCA

TAYLOR CO. said:


> Got yourself some red Montecs.


Montecs are single bevel?.... Hmmmm i thought they were double???


----------



## RFA

tiuser said:


> When the 100 gr heads going to ship???


I apologize for the delay. The heads were machined and shipped to heat treat today. Heat treatment was the issue on the bad batch. As soon as they get back we'll ship straight to Teflon coaters. I'd say 2 weeks until we can get them to you. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

That is great news Stan! :thumbs_up


----------



## tiuser

RFA said:


> I apologize for the delay. The heads were machined and shipped to heat treat today. Heat treatment was the issue on the bad batch. As soon as they get back we'll ship straight to Teflon coaters. I'd say 2 weeks until we can get them to you. Sorry for the delay.


Kool


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Good to hear Stan. Thanks for the info.


----------



## TAYLOR CO.

I guess they are different. I see a little steeper blade angle..Maybe a different kind of steel...I never broke a Montec on an animal though. I am sure they are a great head. Single bevel/double bevel, whatever cuts and kills.


----------



## Longbow42

TAYLOR CO. said:


> I guess they are different. I see a little steeper blade angle..Maybe a different kind of steel...I never broke a Montec on an animal though. I am sure they are a great head. Single bevel/double bevel, whatever cuts and kills.


I have used the Montecs and while a nice head, they are no where near as strong/durable as the Phoenix. I have broken a few of the Montec 125's, though that was after a hard hit.


----------



## TAYLOR CO.

Longbow42 said:


> I have used the Montecs and while a nice head, they are no where near as strong/durable as the Phoenix. I have broken a few of the Montec 125's, though that was after a hard hit.


Broke them on what? I am not trying to be a "hard-ass" I just really cannot see an advantage other than buying from a guy that sure enough appreciates your business. 31-yrs. I have been bowhunting and testing MANY different heads on both hogs and deer, I have never been able to break a steel broadhead on an animal. I used to shoot in excess of 80#'s and 2317's and 3-71 ACC's getting really good speed out of dual cam set-ups..Help me understand.


----------



## Longbow42

I also have a heavy bow and with a 32" DL, get over 100# KE. I like to test my heads by shooting them into boards and other hard stuff to simulate a spine or scapula just in case I hit that. Most BH's will do the job if you do your's; I am not argueing that at all. I just like the confidence of knowing that ny BH will really hold up in case of a bad hit. I killed a doe 2 weeks ago with the Phoenix. I completely severed the spine and the BH looked brand new when I pulled it out of the dirt except for some scratches on the teflon. The doe dropped in her tracks. I love the 3 bladed design and have shot the Suffers, Montecs and WW, along with the VPA Terminator and now RFA Phoenix. They are all great heads, it's just in my testing the Phoenix has an edge in durability and that gives me confidence.:smile:


----------



## TAYLOR CO.

These heads are Not a "totally different animal"..the heads are shaped the same,cut the same. I just don't really understand..but I like them. I would do business w/them based on the fact that the guy appreciates the business. I am sure that they are stronger..which is good.


----------



## Longbow42

TAYLOR CO. said:


> These heads are Not a "totally different animal"..the heads are shaped the same,cut the same. I just don't really understand..but I like them. I would do business w/them based on the fact that the guy appreciates the business. I am sure that they are stronger..which is good.


You are right about that. They are also non-vented in the 125 model which does make them quieter in flight, if that matters to you as well as increased strength. I never used single bevel before, but you do get a better blade angle on them and the single bevel causes them to rotate in the target. You can tell the difference when you try to pull them out. Again, don't know how much this matters or if it makes a difference in the animal. I always got my Snuffers very sharp and they were easy to sharpen on a flat stone. These heads require either a jig or a clamp to sharpen the single bevel at the correct angle, but it is very sharp when you are done.


----------



## Okie101

Longbow42 said:


> You are right about that. They are also non-vented in the 125 model which does make them quieter in flight, if that matters to you as well as increased strength. I never used single bevel before, but you do get a better blade angle on them and the single bevel causes them to rotate in the target. You can tell the difference when you try to pull them out. Again, don't know how much this matters or if it makes a difference in the animal. I always got my Snuffers very sharp and they were easy to sharpen on a flat stone. These heads require either a jig or a clamp to sharpen the single bevel at the correct angle, but it is very sharp when you are done.


It's actually easier for me to sharpen the single bevel than the double....don't know why...but always struggled with the double bevel....I just use my vice and a file to sharpen them..and a good light....


----------



## tiuser

TAYLOR CO. said:


> Broke them on what? I am not trying to be a "hard-ass" I just really cannot see an advantage other than buying from a guy that sure enough appreciates your business. 31-yrs. I have been bowhunting and testing MANY different heads on both hogs and deer, I have never been able to break a steel broadhead on an animal. I used to shoot in excess of 80#'s and 2317's and 3-71 ACC's getting really good speed out of dual cam set-ups..Help me understand.


I currently shoot Montecs on a Maxima out of a 70# single cam at 29" draw. I have had 2 break and 1 tip bend over. All of these shots went thru the both shoulders not a complete pass thru but the broadhead did go thru. The two broken heads bother me because they broke off at the insert, and I remember reading about G5 having a problem with this. That being said, those 3 heads and broken arrows that went with them brought me my 3 biggest bucks. I love 'em and only thought of switching to the Montec CS version. Somehow I stumbled upon these heads and they sound good and have me very intrigued.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Okie101 said:


> It's actually easier for me to sharpen the single bevel than the double....don't know why...but always struggled with the double bevel....I just use my vice and a file to sharpen them..and a good light....


Yes the single bevel is easier to sharpen for me as well.


----------



## varmint101

I just use a 12" file to sharpen my Phoenix heads. They sharpen up very fast. That's all I use on Snuffers, Woodsmans, and VPA's too.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

They do sharpen very quickly with a file. :thumbs_up


----------



## Okie101

No luck this weekend....too much traffic...farmers were cutting beans...


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Okie101 said:


> No luck this weekend....too much traffic...farmers were cutting beans...


I was cutting wood and winterizing our machinery so I didn't get much hunting in either.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up


----------



## upserman

The Phenix does it again. Shot this nice 6 pt late Sunday evening. Lost the blood track and had to go back the next morning. I was not able to get a picture with the bow because I had my ATV flip over on me getting the deer out. Glad my daughter was with me since she was able to call 911. Spent the rest of the day in the ER room. I am ok but it looks like my season might be over.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

upserman said:


> The Phenix does it again. Shot this nice 6 pt late Sunday evening. Lost the blood track and had to go back the next morning. I was not able to get a picture with the bow because I had my ATV flip over on me getting the deer out. Glad my daughter was with me since she was able to call 911. Spent the rest of the day in the ER room. I am ok but it looks like my season might be over.


I am glad your ok! Hope you have a speedy recovery and congrats and putting down another animal with the Phoenix.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up


----------



## catcatcher311

I purchased some victory vap arrows and am wondering which one of the inserts I should get to fit the phoenix broadhead or if it even matters.


----------



## IrkedCitizen

Any word on the 2 blade version?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

catcatcher311 said:


> I purchased some victory vap arrows and am wondering which one of the inserts I should get to fit the phoenix broadhead or if it even matters.


It should not matter but the widest part of the head is .280 at the base of the ferrule so whichever one you would like for it to match up better.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

IrkedCitizen said:


> Any word on the 2 blade version?


He is always working on stuff he is working on getting a couple different heads quoted.


----------



## RFA

Hey Bob, great looking buck! Glad to hear that you are okay following your accident.

We are working on a couple of things. R&D takes time and we want to make sure that we produce top quality heads, so we need to get it right. We'll try to make them available as soon as we can. Thanks.


----------



## ike_osu

The Phoenix performed to perfection. I got her skinned out today and found that I had broken 2 rib on each side. The phoenix still looks like it just come out of the package. I have another video of how I gut a deer that will be up soon. I got both lungs out intact and you can clearly see the damage done by the Phoenix. The off side lungs was almost cut in half.


----------



## IrkedCitizen

Congrats Ike. You were going to kill that buck with a different broadhead though. Shame on you. Lol That's alright, we understand product testing.


----------



## ike_osu

IrkedCitizen said:


> Congrats Ike. You were going to kill that buck with a different broadhead though. Shame on you. Lol That's alright, we understand product testing.


HA!! I figured someone would notice that. I still have a few others in the quiver and I grabbed one without looking.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

The Phoenix performed flawlessly for me on this beautiful 9pt Friday morning. He was chasing a doe and stopped broadside at 20yds, but a steep downhill shot. The sound it made when it hit him was amazing. Clean pass through, blood trail was crazy, even though I watched him drop. He only made it about 70 yards.











The Phoenix was buried 10 inches in the ground and after washing, it looked like it was still new. I touched it up and it is back in my quiver, on the same arrow.


----------



## Okie101

Steve...it has been a long time coming buddy....been waiting for the pics...you were do man....that is awesome....what a buck

Great video as well Ike...way to go


----------



## RFA

Ike, great video and great shot. 

Steve, :eek2: That is an awesome buck!

Touch those heads up and keep shooting!


----------



## ike_osu

Nice Buck Steve. Couldn't have happened to a better guy.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Great job guys


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Thanks guys, it's been tough for me to get time to hunt. But, time on stand doesn't always equal success. We (father & brother) spend countless hours on habitat management on our property. We know how the deer move on our property and we set up accordingly. Success is sweet after so much work is put in. My brother shot a monster too, so now it's Dad's turn.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

BuckFeverLodge said:


> Thanks guys, it's been tough for me to get time to hunt. But, time on stand doesn't always equal success. We (father & brother) spend countless hours on habitat management on our property. We know how the deer move on our property and we set up accordingly. Success is sweet after so much work is put in. My brother shot a monster too, so now it's Dad's turn.


That really helps if your managing property it does make the time on stand much better. I hope your Dad can lay the smack down on a monster as well.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

ttt


----------



## 5MilesBack

Well, seeing all these deer is fine and dandy, but where are the elk pics?:wink:

Also, any plans perhaps for a 1 1/2" cut version with a longer profile? That's what I'm looking for.


----------



## RFA

How's this?...


----------



## 5MilesBack

Is that a Rosie?


----------



## RFA

5MilesBack said:


> Is that a Rosie?


Yessir, taken on the Oregon coast.


----------



## 5MilesBack

That's a decent Rosie.:thumbs_up And a lot of meat.

So, any plans to build a 1 1/2" cut version?


----------



## Jerry/NJ

RFA said:


> How's this?...


AWESOME!!! Congrat!!! What camo is that, ASAT?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

5MilesBack said:


> That's a decent Rosie.:thumbs_up And a lot of meat.
> 
> So, any plans to build a 1 1/2" cut version?


I know he has plans for some more heads for his 2011 line up but I am not sure if he is going with a larger cut or not.


----------



## RFA

Hi Jerry, I do believe that is ASAT camo. Those two fellas are from an outfit called Bornandraisedoutdoors.com Great guys, and hard core Rosie hunters.

5Miles, we do not have any plans for a 1 1/2" broadhead. Too expensive for us to manufacture as a one piece machined head. They are available though. Probably shouldn't point you to the competition, but you can find that head for $23 apiece at Big Jim's Bow Company. Do a Google search and you can find his website. Good guy and a good company to deal with, you can't go wrong with him.


----------



## Highball

I need to stop procrastinating and get me a quiver full.


----------



## Okie101

Highball said:


> I need to stop procrastinating and get me a quiver full.


Yes you do....


----------



## 5MilesBack

RFA said:


> 5Miles, we do not have any plans for a 1 1/2" broadhead. Too expensive for us to manufacture as a one piece machined head. They are available though. Probably shouldn't point you to the competition, but you can find that head for $23 apiece at Big Jim's Bow Company.


Thanks for the info, but 300gr is a little heavier than I'd like.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Highball said:


> I need to stop procrastinating and get me a quiver full.


You will be very happy you did, that is for sure.


----------



## Okie101

I would love a chance at on of these....:moose2:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Okie101 said:


> I would love a chance at on of these....:moose2:


I would too! Moose and elk are both on my bucket list that is for sure.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lets move my favorite broadhead back to the top.


----------



## MAG00

I saw on their website that the phoenix is on hold at the moment. Can you still order some now or do I need to wait? I was thinking about ordering the quiver full combo.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

MAG00 said:


> I saw on their website that the phoenix is on hold at the moment. Can you still order some now or do I need to wait? I was thinking about ordering the quiver full combo.


I am not sure but I think so are you looking at 100 grain heads? If not he already has 125 grain heads in stock of both of them.


----------



## MAG00

05_sprcrw said:


> I am not sure but I think so are you looking at 100 grain heads? If not he already has 125 grain heads in stock of both of them.


I am looking at the 100 grain heads.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I spoke with Stan this morning and he said they are supposed to be shipped to him hopefully by this weekend. So he should have them on hand soon.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lets move this back up.


----------



## Okie101

05_sprcrw said:


> I spoke with Stan this morning and he said they are supposed to be shipped to him hopefully by this weekend. So he should have them on hand soon.


That's good news....


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Okie101 said:


> That's good news....


Yep very good news!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lets put Stan back on top


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

It's a wonderful morning, I just found a package of 3 Phoenix 100's that I had misplaced in my trunk. Woohoo for me! These heads just plain look cool, not to mention how they perform.:first:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

BuckFeverLodge said:


> It's a wonderful morning, I just found a package of 3 Phoenix 100's that I had misplaced in my trunk. Woohoo for me! These heads just plain look cool, not to mention how they perform.:first:


You have to love that


----------



## IN_Varmntr

I ordered a pack of the 125 gr Phoenix broadheads and love them! These things are tearing up my broadhead target bad!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

IN_Varmntr said:


> I ordered a pack of the 125 gr Phoenix broadheads and love them! These things are tearing up my broadhead target bad!


Yes they do some serious damage to the target that is for sure.


----------



## Okie101

IN_Varmntr said:


> I ordered a pack of the 125 gr Phoenix broadheads and love them! These things are tearing up my broadhead target bad!


That's not all they tear up.....:wink:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Okie101 said:


> That's not all they tear up.....:wink:


That's the truth they will do serious damage to whatever is in front of them :thumbs_up


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Moving my favorite head back to the top.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Moving RFA back to the top.


----------



## Okie101

05_sprcrw said:


> Moving RFA back to the top.


I'll help ya out 05....


----------



## RFA

100's are now again in stock. Got them this evening and was able to shoot one into a cinderblock. Survived unscathed. Taking orders now, will ship Monday.


----------



## Longbow42

Are 125's in stock?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Longbow42 said:


> Are 125's in stock?


Yes they are in stock and ready to ship. :thumbs_up


----------



## 05_sprcrw

*100 grain phoenix broadheads now back in stock*


----------



## Longbow42

05_sprcrw said:


> Yes they are in stock and ready to ship. :thumbs_up


Good, I'll buy some more. They are my new go to BH. Just fletched up some more ACC PH's tipped with the Phoenix.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

I think maybe for Black Friday, I'll call Stan and order myself a 100gr stocking stuffer or two, and maybe a shirt or two.:santa:


----------



## Okie101

Longbow42 said:


> Good, I'll buy some more. They are my new go to BH. Just fletched up some more ACC PH's tipped with the Phoenix.


OH YEAH....Looking good...


----------



## 05_sprcrw

BuckFeverLodge said:


> I think maybe for Black Friday, I'll call Stan and order myself a 100gr stocking stuffer or two, and maybe a shirt or two.:santa:


Oooh Yea that is my thinking as well.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Moving my favorite heads back up.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

up up and away


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up 100 grain heads are in stock now


----------



## Okie101

Good morning 05...let me help ya out...


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Okie101 said:


> Good morning 05...let me help ya out...


lol sounds good How are things that way?


----------



## Okie101

05_sprcrw said:


> lol sounds good How are things that way?


Busy...really need to fling a Phoenix thru something..its just a really great stress relief..:wink:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Okie101 said:


> Busy...really need to fling a Phoenix thru something..its just a really great stress relief..:wink:


Yep everytime I hear the smack of a phoenix connecting with a target or an animal it just brings a calming effect lol.


----------



## Okie101

Up UP and awayyyyy....


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

05_sprcrw said:


> Yep everytime I hear the smack of a phoenix connecting with a target or an animal it just brings a calming effect lol.


That sound is really amazing. I wish I would have had the camera when I shot my buck, because the sound of the Phoenix 100 hitting that things sounded awesome. It is the most vivid thing I remember about the whole event.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

BuckFeverLodge said:


> That sound is really amazing. I wish I would have had the camera when I shot my buck, because the sound of the Phoenix 100 hitting that things sounded awesome. It is the most vivid thing I remember about the whole event.


Isn't that the truth, when I hit that doe it was the same deal


----------



## RFA

Kinda partial to the smack a Talon makes myself...


----------



## headhunter75422

Stan you are right. The talon is very distinctive.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

RFA said:


> Kinda partial to the smack a Talon makes myself...


Good stuff Stan. I would love to find out what that sounds like, but this dang job of mine is putting a major crimp in my plans.:fuming: Soon enough I'll get out there and whack some ****, or rabbit, or squirrel, or and small four legged critter with the Talon.


----------



## RFA

Took the whole family out last night and got to hear the Whack! on a boar ****. Got pics, but my computer crashed  I'll get one up soon though.

Steve, I'm thinking you're due and when you get a chance there will be a lot of Whacks! for you... Have fun with 'em.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

RFA said:


> Took the whole family out last night and got to hear the Whack! on a boar ****. Got pics, but my computer crashed  I'll get one up soon though.
> 
> Steve, I'm thinking you're due and when you get a chance there will be a lot of Whacks! for you... Have fun with 'em.


Stan as much as I wish I could say I have herd that smack, I still have not even though I have 16+ talons I still have not connected with them  I need to get more serious about small game its just tough when deer season is in swing.


----------



## Okie101

05_sprcrw said:


> Stan as much as I wish I could say I have herd that smack, I still have not even though I have 16+ talons I still have not connected with them  I need to get more serious about small game its just tough when deer season is in swing.


16???? You only need one as tuff as they are.:mg: Get to Whacken....:shade:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Okie101 said:


> 16???? You only need one as tuff as they are.:mg: Get to Whacken....:shade:


Yes but they make excellent flu flu tips for shooting clay pigeons with (or trying to shoot clay pigeons with lol)


----------



## Okie101

Good morning BFL...you to 05....:wave:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Okie101 said:


> Good morning BFL...you to 05....:wave:


Morning Okie


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Okie101 said:


> Good morning BFL...you to 05....:wave:


Good evening Okie!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Moving Red Feather Archery back up


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

:bump:


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Don't forget, these make great little stocking stuffers.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

BuckFeverLodge said:


> Don't forget, these make great little stocking stuffers.


And the quiver full makes an even better stocking stuffer if they were super good this year :thumbs_up


----------



## RFA

Good idea on the stocking stuffers. We'll still get them in the in the mail as fast as always, but it may take the post office an extra day or two to deliver them at this time of year.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

RFA said:


> Good idea on the stocking stuffers. We'll still get them in the in the mail as fast as always, but it may take the post office an extra day or two to deliver them at this time of year.


I am sure it will its definitely a busy time of the year Stan.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Hey, my stocking is open year round for some RFA heads....................:rock-on:


----------



## headhunter75422

Good afternoon BFL, 05, okie.


----------



## Okie101

headhunter75422 said:


> Good afternoon BFL, 05, okie.


Howdy headhunter.....season is gonna be over before you know it....hoping to let the phoenix fly thru something before it ends. Definitely been a head shaking year for me.:BangHead:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Okie101 said:


> Howdy headhunter.....season is gonna be over before you know it....hoping to let the phoenix fly thru something before it ends. Definitely been a head shaking year for me.:BangHead:


I know what you mean, its been a tough one I just can't seem to be in the right spot at the right time this year.


----------



## Okie101

05_sprcrw said:


> I know what you mean, its been a tough one I just can't seem to be in the right spot at the right time this year.


And its getting harder to go with Christmas plays at school and church, non family parties...and....:grinch:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Okie101 said:


> And its getting harder to go with Christmas plays at school and church, non family parties...and....:grinch:


That is the truth, I really am thinking I am going to end up with maybe one more sit  so hopefully I can put down an extra doe this year I know I won't be connecting with mister big.


----------



## RFA

I'm done for all large game until next year, so we've been hitting the raccoons and nutes. I think my favorite season is just beginning


----------



## headhunter75422

Travis I have a doe down, and a buck and 2 pigs down I am good on meat, glad its over now. It was a tough season and just now getting cold. Now it is time to let the talons eat. I am also with you on the family and non family functions Travis. They are crazy, church and school plays also, nativity scene (live till Christmas) basketball, also finals are eatin me up. Oh well I wouldn't trade places for any amount of money. 
I also know that if anyone can blaze an arrow through something you can Travis. You always are shooting something with that bow.

05/ 16 -heads and not one whack, brother its as a distinctive sound as an ak-47 assualt rifle. Now get it done brother you can do it.

Stan when you was out late the other night how many nutes you kill?

God Bless Guys/ Good EveningGuys.


----------



## Okie101

Thanks Chris....been shooting quite abit in the Ol Round Top...kinda excited about 3d this coming year....as well as some small game hunting...


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Chris I am definitely hoping to get a couple critters with the talon this winter. I am going to go out specifically for rabbits when we get some snow on the ground so they hold tight to the bushes.


----------



## RFA

We got two. It was just me and my youngest, she holds the light and Dad shoots  We saw a couple of others and a raccoon that wouldn't tree, so we'll be back at it this week. My dang computer is down so I can't post pics yet, just working off my phone. I'll get them up shortly.


----------



## headhunter75422

Travis I hear ya about 3d season in January our first ASA starts.

05 I am sure you will start laying em down when the bunnies huddle up. The sound I promise is as described awesome!

Stan if you want send the pics to my evo I can load them for you if you want me too.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Now I am very excited to get out and do some bunny hunting.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

ttt for a great guy


----------



## Okie101

Really starting to get anxious....Rudolph better watch out....:chimpeep:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Okie101 said:


> Really starting to get anxious....Rudolph better watch out....:chimpeep:


That's the truth!


----------



## Longbow42

I really love these BH's. They are my go to head from now on.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Longbow42 said:


> I really love these BH's. They are my go to head from now on.


You can say that again! I just can't imagine my arrow tipped with any other head.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lets move the Phoenix back up, it is one of the strongest heads I have ever shot.


----------



## Okie101

:dog1:,,,This is a dawggone awesome broadhead...


----------



## Longbow42

Just ordered some more 125 grain Phoenix. I plan to use them on a big bear this spring.


----------



## Ghost 133

I just ordered some 125's to do some testing with. Longbow42 it looks like you went from very skeptical to a believer. What changed your mind?


----------



## Longbow42

Ghost 133 said:


> I just ordered some 125's to do some testing with. Longbow42 it looks like you went from very skeptical to a believer. What changed your mind?


I was never skeptical with the broadhead design as I had been using the WW with my longbow and the VPA Terminator with my compound. Even though those heads are very easy to sharpen on a flat stone, I liked the increased angle of the single bevel, giving you a better edge. It also really does rotate in the target, but I doubt that really makes any measurable difference in game.


----------



## Ghost 133

I have already tested the Vantage Point heads with good results and expect the same results from these. About the only physical differance I can see is the single edge bevel, but I am only looking at a picture here. I would be real interested in seeing a 4 blade from RFA.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Ghost 133 said:


> I have already tested the Vantage Point heads with good results and expect the same results from these. About the only physical differance I can see is the single edge bevel, but I am only looking at a picture here. *I would be real interested in seeing a 4 blade from RFA*.


Stick around, you never know what Stan is up to next.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Longbow42 said:


> Just ordered some more 125 grain Phoenix. I plan to use them on a big bear this spring.





Ghost 133 said:


> I just ordered some 125's to do some testing with. Longbow42 it looks like you went from very skeptical to a believer. What changed your mind?


You guys will love the 125's that is for sure :thumbs_up


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Moving the Phoenix back up


----------



## 05_sprcrw

ttt


----------



## Okie101

You know, that Phoenix will leave a huge blood trail in the :smow:


----------



## Ghost 133

Had a nice conversation with Stan today. His plans for 2011 are just what I hoped for. Gonna be visiting with him in Indy.


----------



## Longbow42

Ghost 133 said:


> Had a nice conversation with Stan today. His plans for 2011 are just what I hoped for. Gonna be visiting with him in Indy.


150 grain?


----------



## IrkedCitizen

I don't know about 150gr. But he is making a 2 blade. That is what I have been waiting for. I talk to him via email about it. They have it all on paper and they are going machine shop shopping while at the ATA show.


----------



## Okie101

Ghost 133 said:


> Had a nice conversation with Stan today. His plans for 2011 are just what I hoped for. Gonna be visiting with him in Indy.


Wish I could be there...and looking forward to 2011


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Okie101 said:


> You know, that Phoenix will leave a huge blood trail in the :smow:


 Yes that is what I am hoping for this evening taking off from work early to try and get another deer down. 



Ghost 133 said:


> Had a nice conversation with Stan today. His plans for 2011 are just what I hoped for. Gonna be visiting with him in Indy.


Yes Stan has some good things planned for 2011 and he is always looking for a new edge in the market so don't be afraid to suggest things :thumbs_up Stan will listen if he gets enough interest in an item to make it worth his time. 



Longbow42 said:


> 150 grain?


 I don't think he will be offering a 150 grain screw in head like the phoenix, possibly in a 2 blade however. But he does have a glue on 150 grain phoenix. 



IrkedCitizen said:


> I don't know about 150gr. But he is making a 2 blade. That is what I have been waiting for. I talk to him via email about it. They have it all on paper and they are going machine shop shopping while at the ATA show.


 Yep he has that and a couple other heads that he is looking for a machinist for.


----------



## RFA

Ghost133, really enjoyed talking with you yesterday as well. Looking forward to meeting with you in Indy in a couple of weeks.

Travis...wish you were going to be there too...We need to start thinking about another hog hunt...


----------



## Top Dog Rick

Talons are great small game heads , and more accurate than the SGH from G5 . Also Tougher !!!! on my sgh g5's every one has a tine broke off . The Talons after TONS of shooting look Brand new !!!!

Stan , Still Hope to Put one of the 100 grain Phoenix through a Buffalo in a few Weeks !!!!!

Get them for Christmas Guys you will be glad you did !!!!!!

Rick ------ ((((( bamahunt.com )))))


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Rick make sure to take lots of pictures of that buffalo I would love to hunt one some day


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Rick, not only pictures, but how about a video too.

I'm hoping to get out next week in the evenings after work to take a late season doe or two. I need some snack sticks, jerky, and summer sausage really bad.


----------



## RFA

Merry Christmas to you all. I hope you have a safe and successful 2011 season in whatever you pursue.


----------



## IrkedCitizen

You too Stan.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Merry Christmas Stan!


----------



## Okie101

RFA said:


> Merry Christmas to you all. I hope you have a safe and successful 2011 season in whatever you pursue.


Thanks Stan....to you as well

And wishing the same to the rest of you fellas as well also....

Merry Christmas and a blessed New Year


----------



## MrWinkles

05_sprcrw said:


>


Im fairly new to archery, so please bear with me.
Ive seen screw-in and glue-on heads but nothing like these.
How do these attach?


----------



## IrkedCitizen

They are screw-in. The threads are in the bottom plastic piece of the packaging.


----------



## MrWinkles

Thank you.

Im about to pick some of these up.


----------



## Briarsdad

MrWinkles said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Im about to pick some of these up.


You won't regret buying these broadheads.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

MrWinkles said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Im about to pick some of these up.


These heads are rock solid. They fly great and are tougher than whale ****. Post back here after you shoot them and let us know what you think. Stan is a great guy to deal with too, and he's always open to input.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

MrWinkles said:


> Im fairly new to archery, so please bear with me.
> Ive seen screw-in and glue-on heads but nothing like these.
> How do these attach?


They are screw in heads that is just a piece of acrylic that they are screwed into for packaging :thumbs_up


----------



## Okie101

:bump: for the night


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Morning all you hunters out there.


----------



## IrkedCitizen

05_sprcrw said:


> Morning all you hunters out there.


I am jealous of the people who still have seasons open. Season has been closed here since 30 minutes after sunset on September 26th.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

IrkedCitizen said:


> I am jealous of the people who still have seasons open. Season has been closed here since 30 minutes after sunset on September 26th.


Mine closes Friday at sunset and I don't know if I will get another one in the freezer, looking more and more like I will end up with tag soup


----------



## RFA

Irked, when I get jealous of those guys who are still hunting big game I grab my bow and go kill some small game  I admit I'm addicted to it...


----------



## RFA

05_sprcrw said:


> Mine closes Friday at sunset and I don't know if I will get another one in the freezer, looking more and more like I will end up with tag soup


Dustin, it ain't over 'til it's over  It only takes one...


----------



## IrkedCitizen

RFA said:


> Irked, when I get jealous of those guys who are still hunting big game I grab my bow and go kill some small game  I admit I'm addicted to it...


Yeah. I am bow-less at the moment so I cannot even go and do that. Maybe once I get my K&K Vindicator I will be able to get some small game hunting in before seasons close at the end on February..


----------



## 05_sprcrw

RFA said:


> Dustin, it ain't over 'til it's over  It only takes one...


That is what I tell myself on the way to the stand in these 3rd and long situations :lol3:


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Phoenix.................... flying to the top.:bump2:


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

A little bit of this :ranger: from the desk this morning.


----------



## Okie101

05_sprcrw said:


> Mine closes Friday at sunset and I don't know if I will get another one in the freezer, looking more and more like I will end up with tag soup


Started Oct 1 to Dec 31 doe and buck (archery).... Jan 1 to Jan 15 (archery)....doe only....still NOTHING....probably the worst year out of 16 yrs hunting..:BangHead:

Just glad to see Steve have a good year.....:rock:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Okie101 said:


> Started Oct 1 to Dec 31 doe and buck (archery).... Jan 1 to Jan 15 (archery)....doe only....still NOTHING....probably the worst year out of 16 yrs hunting..:BangHead:
> 
> Just glad to see Steve have a good year.....:rock:


Yep glad Steve has had a good season because like you said it was just a tough hunting year almost all of my deer herd were nocturnal this year for some unknown reason.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Who the heck is Steve?:set1_thinking:


----------



## Okie101

BuckFeverLodge said:


> Who the heck is Steve?:set1_thinking:


You don't know Steve::suspiciou....he is the buck killin, hog whackin, Stan Potts wanna be, who everybody want's to meet at the Buck Fever Lodge...:wink:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Well I didn't get to go out yesterday or today so that was the end of my season only one doe


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Okie101 said:


> You don't know Steve::suspiciou....he is the buck killin, hog whackin, Stan Potts wanna be, who everybody want's to meet at the Buck Fever Lodge...:wink:


Classic response Travis, simply classic!


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Happy New Year Red Feather Archery Phoenix users. Can't wait to see what Stan has in store for 2011. My Phoenix heads are done for the year, with the exception of maybe a Yote if I'm lucky.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Stan has some exciting stuff planned for 2011 I can't wait to see how they look.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for a great head


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Stan - can you give the details of where you will be at the ATA this week? I will stop and see you on Friday, looking forward to meeting your brother Mike also.


----------



## RFA

Hey Steve, be great seeing you again. We'll be in the Innovation Zone, booth IZ-9. Anyone attending the show is welcome to stop by


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Stan be sure to take a lot of pictures of your booth I would love to see your setup!


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

RFA said:


> Hey Steve, be great seeing you again. We'll be in the Innovation Zone, booth IZ-9. Anyone attending the show is welcome to stop by


I knew that already, but thought it would be good for you to post it for everyone. I'll throw it up on the Facebook page also. Can't wait to see you guys there.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

05_sprcrw said:


> Stan be sure to take a lot of pictures of your booth I would love to see your setup!


If he doesn't, I will Dustin. I might try to fill a 2Gb memory card on Friday.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Thank you Steve! I really wish I could have made it out there.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back of for RFA sounds like Stan is making a splash in the pond at the ATA


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

I spent a little time speaking with Stan and Mike Mercer at their booth yesterday at the ATA. I already knew that Stan was a great person from our hunt in Oklahoma, and Mike isn't much different. I stood close by watching would be patrons stop by and ask questions about this little company and their unique product. I toured the entire ATA show and didn't see anything like the RFA Talon. The video showing the durability of the Talon went a long way with many interested people.

I'm sure Stan will post later next week on how the overall experience was. I do know that things went very well, especially when "celebrity" shooters stop by the booth and show an interest. You never know where you might see the RFA product popping up in the future. I do know they won't be leaving my quiver anytime soon, I'm sold on the Phoenix and Talon both.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Sweet, I bet it was a blast but both Mike and Stan have to be worn out by now.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Dustin - I was tired and I was only at the show on Friday, from open to close. Those guys did the entire show, so I can't imagine. I can't wait for Stan's summary.


----------



## Ghost 133

Just wanted to let Stan know how much I enjoyed meeting him as well as seeing and discussing his plans for the coming year. To say I am excited about what I saw on paper is an understatement. I am sure Stan will spill that pot of beans on here when the time is right.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Ghost 133 said:


> Just wanted to let Stan know how much I enjoyed meeting him as well as seeing and discussing his plans for the coming year. To say I am excited about what I saw on paper is an understatement. I am sure Stan will spill that pot of beans on here when the time is right.


And to think I thought I was "special" in getting to see those super secret papers.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

BuckFeverLodge said:


> And to think I thought I was "special" in getting to see those super secret papers.


Yes but but now you know that your not alone in waiting for those papers to become reality.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up and keep your eyes on RFA in 2011 word has it Stan has a few tricks up his sleeve.


----------



## Ghost 133

I cant agree with 05 more. Keep your eyes on RFA. Stan believes in what he is doing and in my opinion he is doing it right. 05, I think we are on to a lethel combination,RFA and NBA. Cant be better.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Ghost 133 said:


> I cant agree with 05 more. Keep your eyes on RFA. Stan believes in what he is doing and in my opinion he is doing it right. 05, I think we are on to a lethel combination,RFA and NBA. Cant be better.


Hey, hey, my RFA/Athens combo ain't half bad either.:rock-on:

Just kidding Ghost, I think if you put the RFA products with whatever you shoot, it will be a very lethal combo! 


I spoke to Stan for quite a while tonight about some things that are cooking. I am very excited for the potential of the company. Best of luck to RFA for 2011, I'll be with ya all the way.


----------



## RFA

Thanks guys for all the kind comments. The show was great, but more for the people that I got a chance to meet than for the things that I saw. Was a treat to meet some of the folks that I've only known in cyberspace face to face. Working hard on the two-blade, will post pics as soon as I can.

As far as Athens vs. NBA all I can say is the I got a chance to see both companies products and meet people from both companies. Great guys in both camps. For anyone that's only choosing a bow based on slick advertising in mags and on TV, you owe it to yourself to at least take a look at these two up and coming companies. Great bows, even better people.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Ghost 133 said:


> I cant agree with 05 more. Keep your eyes on RFA. Stan believes in what he is doing and in my opinion he is doing it right. 05, I think we are on to a lethel combination,RFA and NBA. Cant be better.


I definitely agree its definitely a deadly setup. 



BuckFeverLodge said:


> Hey, hey, my RFA/Athens combo ain't half bad either.:rock-on:
> 
> Just kidding Ghost, I think if you put the RFA products with whatever you shoot, it will be a very lethal combo!
> 
> 
> I spoke to Stan for quite a while tonight about some things that are cooking. I am very excited for the potential of the company. Best of luck to RFA for 2011, I'll be with ya all the way.


I will certainly second that! And yes I think if you have an RFA head in the equation it always add up to the same result one dead critter...




RFA said:


> Thanks guys for all the kind comments. The show was great, but more for the people that I got a chance to meet than for the things that I saw. Was a treat to meet some of the folks that I've only known in cyberspace face to face. Working hard on the two-blade, will post pics as soon as I can.
> 
> As far as Athens vs. NBA all I can say is the I got a chance to see both companies products and meet people from both companies. Great guys in both camps. For anyone that's only choosing a bow based on slick advertising in mags and on TV, you owe it to yourself to at least take a look at these two up and coming companies. Great bows, even better people.


I am super excited about that 2 balde Stan, I know I will be carrying a 2 blade with me into the woods this fall if they are ready by then and of coarse there will be some phoenix heads in the quiver as well.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

05_sprcrw said:


> I am super excited about that 2 balde Stan, I know I will be carrying a 2 blade with me into the woods this fall if they are ready by then and of coarse there will be some phoenix heads in the quiver as well.


Oh that 2 blade WILL be ready by then, so rest easy my friend.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

BuckFeverLodge said:


> Oh that 2 blade WILL be ready by then, so rest easy my friend.


I figured it would be but would use that as a "disclaimer" of sorts.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

05_sprcrw said:


> I figured it would be but would use that as a "disclaimer" of sorts.


Hahaha, I like the way you think. I'm just thinking positively, knowing that Stan will do everything in his power to deliver the RFA standard high quality product to consumers prior to next fall. I'm by no means signing him up for that, as I work in engineering & manufacturing and certainly understand all of the mountains one must climb and overcome to bring a product to consumers. Oh by the way, you have some good talents my friend. I like what I saw at the show.:teeth:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

BuckFeverLodge said:


> Hahaha, I like the way you think. I'm just thinking positively, knowing that Stan will do everything in his power to deliver the RFA standard high quality product to consumers prior to next fall. I'm by no means signing him up for that, as I work in engineering & manufacturing and certainly understand all of the mountains one must climb and overcome to bring a product to consumers. Oh by the way, you have some good talents my friend. I like what I saw at the show.:teeth:


I don't know if you can call it a talent or not lol. But I definitely know my way around that program (certified professional user ).


----------



## RFA

Considering who it is you have to work with, Dustin, you definitely got talent. From grainy cell phone pics of a prototype done with a Dremel tool and belt sander, I'm blown away by what you can come up with. Plans are now in the machinists hands. Busy time of year for them, but they will get on it as soon as possible. Then, it's time to start thinking seriously about testing with prototypes...sue, sue, suey!!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

RFA said:


> Considering who it is you have to work with, Dustin, you definitely got talent. From grainy cell phone pics of a prototype done with a Dremel tool and belt sander, I'm blown away by what you can come up with. Plans are now in the machinists hands. Busy time of year for them, but they will get on it as soon as possible. Then, it's time to start thinking seriously about testing with prototypes...sue, sue, suey!!!!


Sounds awesome I am hoping that I will be able to make it on that hunt! But I know at some point this summer I am planning on buying my own farm so hopefully I will be able to find some time to make it down there and shoot a hog or two.


----------



## Longbow42

Would love to see a short, wide 2 bladed BH, similar to a Silver Flame XL without all the vents.


----------



## Longbow42

Would anyone else like to see a wider 2 bladed BH, but with a shorter length in maybe 125 and 150 grain? Similar to a SF XL or maybe even a Simmons head? It would be great without vents. Single bevel? Would like to see around 1.5" wide.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I would definitely like a 150+ grain 2 blade head.


----------



## Longbow42

05_sprcrw said:


> I would definitely like a 150+ grain 2 blade head.


Is two people enough to cover the costs of a new prototype wider head?? :teeth:


----------



## headhunter75422

Theres more than two I bet. Two blade heads are going into more than one quiver of mine. My sticks will have them.


----------



## Longbow42

headhunter75422 said:


> Theres more than two I bet. Two blade heads are going into more than one quiver of mine. My sticks will have them.


Good, we have three now.:thumbs_up


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Longbow42 said:


> Is two people enough to cover the costs of a new prototype wider head?? :teeth:


With a Dremel tool and belt sander, I bet 2-3 would be enough.:lol3:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

BuckFeverLodge said:


> With a Dremel tool and belt sander, I bet 2-3 would be enough.:lol3:


Handcrafted heads :jam:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lets move Stan back up.


----------



## RFA

Well, I can't make any promises about when a heavier head will be available, but I'm pretty sure we can make some at some point.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

As long as you have a 125 I will be fine for now Stan, I just use weighted inserts to offset the head weight that I want.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Stan and RFA are flat out awesome! Can't wait for the 2 blade.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

BuckFeverLodge said:


> Stan and RFA are flat out awesome! Can't wait for the 2 blade.


I already have arrows set aside specifically for the 2 blade head.


----------



## Longbow42

How wide will the 125 grain cut be? Hopefully 1.5" :thumbs_up


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

:ranger:...................


----------



## Ghost 133

Longbow42 said:


> How wide will the 125 grain cut be? Hopefully 1.5" :thumbs_up


Stan or 05 will have to answer that one at this point.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Longbow42 said:


> How wide will the 125 grain cut be? Hopefully 1.5" :thumbs_up


Not completely determined at this time. I know Stan won't rule it out, but it certainly won't start at 1.5". Stan...........?


----------



## RFA

Well, I'm sure we could get a blade that wide, but at the thickness we're shooting for it would be more than 150 grains. I'm shooting for 1 1/8th on the 100 and 125.


----------



## Longbow42

RFA said:


> Well, I'm sure we could get a blade that wide, but at the thickness we're shooting for it would be more than 150 grains. I'm shooting for 1 1/8th on the 100 and 125.


We could reduce the thickness then if needed. Also keep the length shorter.


----------



## Ghost 133

RFA said:


> Well, I'm sure we could get a blade that wide, but at the thickness we're shooting for it would be more than 150 grains. I'm shooting for 1 1/8th on the 100 and 125.


I like these specs. I think 1 1/8" is plenty wide enough and will provide extremely good penetration. Got some hawgs just waiting on em. They just dont know it yet.


----------



## headhunter75422

Longbow42 said:


> We could reduce the thickness then if needed. Also keep the length shorter.




Brother, I hope I am not speaking out of turn but Stan is going to make this head as reliable as possible, shootable and long lasting., no corners cut. Stan will design it to where it stands up to the stress of actually shooting it. I dont think he would make it thinner to get wider. *I hope not anyways. Just my opinion.* Like the talons, and the phoenix, his heads are tougher than any head I have ever shot. I have 3 kills to one phoenix this year and no signs of wear. One reason is the thickness. His heads have handled rock tuning, tree stumps, etc. Whatever he comes up with is going to be awesome I promise. Just wait and see.


----------



## Longbow42

headhunter75422 said:


> Brother, I hope I am not speaking out of turn but Stan is going to make this head as reliable as possible, shootable and long lasting., no corners cut. Stan will design it to where it stands up to the stress of actually shooting it. I dont think he would make it thinner to get wider. *I hope not anyways. Just my opinion.* Like the talons, and the phoenix, his heads are tougher than any head I have ever shot. I have 3 kills to one phoenix this year and no signs of wear. One reason is the thickness. His heads have handled rock tuning, tree stumps, etc. Whatever he comes up with is going to be awesome I promise. Just wait and see.


I am sure he will. The Phoenix isa great head. I am talking about another head in addition to what he is working on now that has a wider cut. there are lots of choices in two blade 1 1/8" heads but not many wider cuts.


----------



## Okie101

Well, my deer season is over. Usually not a problem whacking deer but for some reason it was not meant to be. Hunter 0, deer 6....tuff year. I will say, this was the first year to really get into scent elimination......not saying this is the reason, because I saw deer nearly 90% of the time I went out. You just shake your head when you look across the field with your bino's and see deer by the stand your not in...pretty much how it went all year long

Oh well, time to thump more critters with Talon...or stick a hog now...


----------



## headhunter75422

Longbow42 said:


> I am sure he will. The Phoenix isa great head. I am talking about another head in addition to what he is working on now that has a wider cut. there are lots of choices in two blade 1 1/8" heads but not many wider cuts.


Gotcha, I see now you never know what Stan has up his sleeve. LOL.


----------



## headhunter75422

Okie101 said:


> Well, my deer season is over. Usually not a problem whacking deer but for some reason it was not meant to be. Hunter 0, deer 6....tuff year. I will say, this was the first year to really get into scent elimination......not saying this is the reason, because I saw deer nearly 90% of the time I went out. You just shake your head when you look across the field with your bino's and see deer by the stand your not in...pretty much how it went all year long
> 
> Oh well, time to thump more critters with Talon...or stick a hog now...


 
Dang Okie, that stinks, brother I have had those years:BangHead::noidea:. You see them play the wind right and they flip on you. Guess thats wh they call it hunting not killing. Now the talons are calling.:wink:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Ghost 133 said:


> I like these specs. I think 1 1/8" is plenty wide enough and will provide extremely good penetration. Got some hawgs just waiting on em. They just dont know it yet.


mmmm Bacon! I have a few whitetail with that heads name on it. 



Okie101 said:


> Well, my deer season is over. Usually not a problem whacking deer but for some reason it was not meant to be. Hunter 0, deer 6....tuff year. I will say, this was the first year to really get into scent elimination......not saying this is the reason, because I saw deer nearly 90% of the time I went out. You just shake your head when you look across the field with your bino's and see deer by the stand your not in...pretty much how it went all year long
> 
> Oh well, time to thump more critters with Talon...or stick a hog now...


Same here it was a tough year, they were always one stand a head of me no matter what I did. I also went out sat with the rifle a put a couple down. Its fun gutting in 16° weather blood freezes to your arms pretty quick :doh:


----------



## headhunter75422

05_sprcrw said:


> mmmm Bacon! I have a few whitetail with that heads name on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Same here it was a tough year, they were always one stand a head of me no matter what I did. I also went out sat with the rifle a put a couple down. Its fun gutting in 16° weather blood freezes to your arms pretty quick :doh:


Yeah I can imagine you make quick work of gutting and skinning in weather like that. Most time here is we have to rush to make sure we can keep it cool enough to not spoil LOL.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

headhunter75422 said:


> Yeah I can imagine you make quick work of gutting and skinning in weather like that. Most time here is we have to rush to make sure we can keep it cool enough to not spoil LOL.


Yeah you learn to work real quick when your in short sleeves in 16° weather lol. Then I just quarter them out and clean up the rest of the carcass and put them in a cooler to finish cooling down before I work them up.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I feel that we need to come up with a "term" to describe the Red Feather shooters out there ex: Red Feather Flock, Red Feather Army, Red Feather Nation, etc What do you think Stan?


----------



## RFA

05_sprcrw said:


> I feel that we need to come up with a "term" to describe the Red Feather shooters out there ex: Red Feather Flock, Red Feather Army, Red Feather Nation, etc What do you think Stan?


I'm good with that, but I'll leave it up to y'all to decide. 

16 degrees! Dangit, that's cold to a guy from Western Oregon. Indy was frigid like that last week and I had to ask Okie how the heck people make it sitting in treestands in that kind of weather. I think I would be on the ground...at home...in front of a fire


----------



## 05_sprcrw

You learn to dress with more layers and that is when good outer layers become important :thumbs_up 

If you ever decide to head this way for a whitetail or two we will have to make sure not to schedule it in december lol.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

I experienced 6-8 hour sits this year, including one day when temps started in single digits and never got above 20, and another when temps started at 52 and reached low 60's in November. I just love Michigan weather.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

BuckFeverLodge said:


> I experienced 6-8 hour sits this year, including one day when temps started in single digits and never got above 20, and another when temps started at 52 and reached low 60's in November. I just love Michigan weather.


Sounds about like NE weather.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Well we got some more snow and a lot of cold last night.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Moving back up for RFA this a great head, made in the USA entirely and couldn't ask for a Nicer set of guys to run it.


----------



## Okie101

05_sprcrw said:


> Moving back up for RFA this a great head, made in the USA entirely and couldn't ask for a Nicer set of guys to run it.


Wait till you see the newly redesigned logo.....Its screamin USA..


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Okie101 said:


> Wait till you see the newly redesigned logo.....Its screamin USA..


I am loving that idea :thumbs_up


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I just saw that logo Travis and you are right it looks good!


----------



## RFA

Okie101 said:


> Wait till you see the newly redesigned logo.....Its screamin USA..


Yessir, I love this place!


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

How about a pic for all to see?


----------



## Okie101

Ok....here ya go...the new logo...:wink:


----------



## Longbow42

Very nice!


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Hey, I've got one of those.:cheers: Well, at least I did, hmmmm.....where did it go.

Thanks for posting Travis.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

:ranger:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Thanks for posting it up Travis.


----------



## Longbow42

Looking forward to the new head or heads!


----------



## rocket80

Thumbs up on the logo


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Everyone check out the new stuff going on with RFA this year should be another head turning year for them.


----------



## Okie101

I agree....can't wait


----------



## Longbow42

Can't wait for the new 2 blade head.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

I can't wait to hang with Stan again. That dude is just cool.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

:ranger:..............................


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Morning all you Red Feather shooters out there.


----------



## Okie101

Good morning Dustin....


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Morning Travis how are things your way?


----------



## RFA

Morning fellas...



BuckFeverLodge said:


> I can't wait to hang with Stan again. That dude is just cool.


Dang, Steve, all this time I thought you were a good judge of character...

Seriously though, I've enjoyed the times I've gotten to hang out with you as well. As soon as we've got a few of these heads run out for testing I'm thinking another hog hunt is in order. Hope you can make it.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

RFA said:


> Morning fellas...
> 
> 
> 
> Dang, Steve, all this time I thought you were a good judge of character...
> 
> Seriously though, I've enjoyed the times I've gotten to hang out with you as well. As soon as we've got a few of these heads run out for testing I'm thinking another hog hunt is in order. Hope you can make it.


You will have to let me know when that is but it may be possible after all, hopefully.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Stan - I'll do what I can, but work is crazier now that it was towards the end of last year. I suppose being busy is a good thing.......................right?

Shoot me an email when you think those heads will be ready, I'll find something to run them through.


----------



## Okie101

05_sprcrw said:


> Morning Travis how are things your way?


Man it is a beautiful day...no wind, sun shining and in the 40's. Thinkin I would like to be out shootin things up with some talon's right now but gotta work.

Perfect hog hunting weather fellas...


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Okie101 said:


> Man it is a beautiful day...no wind, sun shining and in the 40's. Thinkin I would like to be out shootin things up with some talon's right now but gotta work.
> 
> Perfect hog hunting weather fellas...


Sounds like it we are a little cooler but I am stuck at work as well. 

Travis where do you hunt hogs? Is it at a ranch or do you hunt them on your own land? Just wondering if I need to save up some cash to come down there and test these heads out with you guys, and Amelia wants to come and try and get her first bow hunting animal with them as well.


----------



## GoatHammer

Is the new 2 blade going to be single bevel? I read through the read and if I missed sorry.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

GoatHammer said:


> Is the new 2 blade going to be single bevel? I read through the read and if I missed sorry.


Yes, single bevel.


----------



## Okie101

05_sprcrw said:


> Sounds like it we are a little cooler but I am stuck at work as well.
> 
> Travis where do you hunt hogs? Is it at a ranch or do you hunt them on your own land? Just wondering if I need to save up some cash to come down there and test these heads out with you guys, and Amelia wants to come and try and get her first bow hunting animal with them as well.


Don't have hogs migrated where I am at yet....usually hit ranch's around here...sent ya a pm


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

2011...........another year of the Phoenix! Tell your friends..........:gossip:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Thanks Travis I sent a pm back. 

Goathammer, it will be a 2 blade head with a 1 1/8" cut and larger depending on the weight of the head purchased. 

And Steve I am loving that idea Year of the Phoenix :cheers:


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Back TTT for RFA.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Morning all you RFA fans


----------



## Longbow42

05_sprcrw said:


> Thanks Travis I sent a pm back.
> 
> Goathammer, it will be  a 2 blade head with a 1 1/8" cut and larger depending on the weight of the head purchased.
> 
> And Steve I am loving that idea Year of the Phoenix :cheers:


Looking forward to the new heads. Hopefully, they will be ready for my spring bear hunt. I am going for a really big one to top my others; 20+". Nothing like having a monster bear underneath you looking right up at you, that will get the heart pumping! :wink:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Longbow42 said:


> Looking forward to the new heads. Hopefully, they will be ready for my spring bear hunt. I am going for a really big one to top my others; 20+". Nothing like having a monster bear underneath you looking right up at you, that will get the heart pumping! :wink:


I bet that would be a blast, I am hoping to one day be able to hunt bear.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

I'm still a little weary of hunting bear...............mainly because they can hunt me! I don't have that problem with whitetails.:shade:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Good point Steve, it would be weird to be stalked instead of doing the stalking :nono:


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

I got my buck back from the taxidermist yesterday. Here are some quick pics.


























*Thank you Stan & Mike Mercer for a great company and great products from Red Feather Archery.*


----------



## Longbow42

05_sprcrw said:


> Good point Steve, it would be weird to be stalked instead of doing the stalking :nono:


It's not so bad. I have killed 7 so far with my longbow and only had one climb my tree. That was a little hairy. :wink::chicken01:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Longbow42 said:


> It's not so bad. I have killed 7 so far with my longbow and only had one climb my tree. That was a little hairy. :wink::chicken01:


I would have to take some rocks into the tree with me to drop down on its head 



BuckFeverLodge said:


> I got my buck back from the taxidermist yesterday. Here are some quick pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thank you Stan & Mike Mercer for a great company and great products from Red Feather Archery.*


Steve that looks awesome :thumbs_up


----------



## Okie101

He did a great job on your buck mount Steve....looks REALLY GOOD!!!!


----------



## RFA

BuckFeverLodge said:


> I'm still a little weary of hunting bear...............mainly because they can hunt me! I don't have that problem with whitetails.:shade:


Bear hunting is fun! I'm more scared of the two-leggeds than the four  Shot one at 10 FEET on the ground once with a longbow. That'll make you feel naked 

Here's my best one.










Far as I know, RFA is still looking for a first on bears. Rumor has it buffalo have been crossed of the list 



BuckFeverLodge said:


> I got my buck back from the taxidermist yesterday. Here are some quick pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thank you Stan & Mike Mercer for a great company and great products from Red Feather Archery.*


Beautiful buck done justice by a great mount. I love looking at that buck. Can't believe you got it back so fast, that's really cool.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

My taxi does great work. He has my brother's bear right now, it's almost finished and it looks sweet. It is a husband & wife combo and they just love doing this stuff. They treat each and every mount like it's going in their own house. The are very passionate about what they do. Most of the whitetails they do are for firearm, so me getting mine in prior to Nov 15 made a huge difference in timing. They told me they had almost 100 in this year.


----------



## roosclan

05_sprcrw said:


> Yeah you learn to work real quick when your in short sleeves in 16° weather lol. Then I just quarter them out and clean up the rest of the carcass and put them in a cooler to finish cooling down before I work them up.


Why in the world do you gut a deer in short sleeves??? I need to send you a couple surgical gown that I use to cover up my clothes.



05_sprcrw said:


> Sounds about like NE weather.


Yesterday: 70 degrees
Today: didn't even reach 35

I found out about RFA broadheads due to your broadhead review. It really opened my eyes. I was planning on Magnus Stingers, partly because they are only about an hour northwest of me, plus I've heard so many good things about them (same POI as field points, large blood trail, etc.), but in your tests they didn't penetrate nearly as well as the Phoenix or the G5 Montec. With my short draw and slower speed, I'll need something that penetrates really well. Now I have to decide whether to stick with a good local one, or one that seems so deadly that it's red before it hits the deer. Hey, maybe that's a good advertising line!:teeth:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

roosclan said:


> Why in the world do you gut a deer in short sleeves??? I need to send you a couple surgical gown that I use to cover up my clothes.
> 
> 
> Yesterday: 70 degrees
> Today: didn't even reach 35
> 
> I found out about RFA broadheads due to your broadhead review. It really opened my eyes. I was planning on Magnus Stingers, partly because they are only about an hour northwest of me, plus I've heard so many good things about them (same POI as field points, large blood trail, etc.), but in your tests they didn't penetrate nearly as well as the Phoenix or the G5 Montec. With my short draw and slower speed, I'll need something that penetrates really well. Now I have to decide whether to stick with a good local one, or one that seems so deadly that it's red before it hits the deer. Hey, maybe that's a good advertising line!:teeth:


I have always field dressed an animal in short sleeves so that I didn't get blood on clothing. It does get cold on occasion but I tell myself that it is only 7 min if I don't screw up or mess around :lol:

And they do work very well, and the stinger is a fantastic bh, I was shooting them for some time before the Phoenix. Now that the phoenix is in my "tool box" it always finds itself on the end of my arrows. Stan is working on a 2 blade head that will really be fantastic that I am also planing on shooting.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

BuckFeverLodge said:


> My taxi does great work. He has my brother's bear right now, it's almost finished and it looks sweet. It is a husband & wife combo and they just love doing this stuff. They treat each and every mount like it's going in their own house. The are very passionate about what they do. Most of the whitetails they do are for firearm, so me getting mine in prior to Nov 15 made a huge difference in timing. They told me they had almost 100 in this year.


That is great, finding a Taxi like that is very important. I found one like that around here, but he does it as a hobby and it is very easy for a mount to be at his place for 2 or more years 


And Stan that is one very impressive bear!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Morning RFA


----------



## Okie101

Cold morning for sure, sitting in the house by the fire with snow blowing from 20 to 40 mile an hour winds and temps at -17. Saturday was 76 and I was hoping to smack some critters with the talon but I was on day 4 of this stupid flu in bed....FInally I can actually breath and move without hurting.. Great day to watch some movies with the family...


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Okie101 said:


> Cold morning for sure, sitting in the house by the fire with snow blowing from 20 to 40 mile an hour winds and temps at -17. Saturday was 76 and I was hoping to smack some critters with the talon but


Sounds like up here as well


----------



## RFA

-17!!! Brrr...., I don't think I could pull my bow in that! Hope your feeling better soon.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Prepping for a huge storm tonight and complete shutdown tomorrow. Storm is supposed to dump 18+ inches of snow tonight through tomorrow, with blizzard warnings. Following that, tomorrow will bring 30mph winds and frigid cold temps, exactly what Okie is getting, but a little worse. Oh happy days!!!


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Good morning, not looking good today. Still snowing and I have a driveway blocked by 1 to 5 feet of snow. Maybe I'll stay home, clear snow, and sharpen up some Phoenix just for fun.:nixon:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

BuckFeverLodge said:


> Good morning, not looking good today. Still snowing and I have a driveway blocked by 1 to 5 feet of snow. Maybe I'll stay home, clear snow, and sharpen up some Phoenix just for fun.:nixon:


Man sounds fun, definitely sounds like it is a good day to sit inside and stay warm, and dreaming of the 2 blade head.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Well I decided to go into work today. I suppose it made the boss happy. I'm getting all jacked up already for turkey season.:wav:


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Good morning RFA'ers, :ranger:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Morning Steve, and turkey season is definitely just around the corner I am pumped.


----------



## RFA

You can come out here and shoot turkeys in my backyard. Nuisances. Crap all over the walkway between the house and the shop


----------



## 05_sprcrw

That is the only thing I don't like about them, sounds like you should get some permits Stan and start sending some arrows their way


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Permit.......? Stan........? Huh! 


JK


----------



## 05_sprcrw

How are you RFA shooters handling the off season sharpening those heads getting ready for turkey? Small game hunting?


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Dustin - I thought about sharpening my heads, but unfortunately, they are all still sharp. Maybe I'll do some shooting soon when I get my new bow. It will be several more weeks though.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

BuckFeverLodge said:


> Dustin - I thought about sharpening my heads, but unfortunately, they are all still sharp. Maybe I'll do some shooting soon when I get my new bow. It will be several more weeks though.


What bow are you getting?


----------



## RFA

05_sprcrw said:


> What bow are you getting?


Yeah, kick down bro, what bow are you getting?


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

I ordered the new Athens Afflixtion. I have something special lined up for it.


----------



## Okie101

BuckFeverLodge said:


> I ordered the new Athens Afflixtion. I have something special lined up for it.


Can't wait to see it...:wink:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Okie101 said:


> Can't wait to see it...:wink:


What he said


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Red Feather Archery.............made here:usa2:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

BuckFeverLodge said:


> Red Feather Archery.............made here:usa2:


 Yep :amen:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for RFA!


----------



## Longbow42

Looking forward to the new heads.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Longbow42 said:


> Looking forward to the new heads.


Me too Stan is working hard on them that is for sure.


----------



## Longbow42

05_sprcrw said:


> Me too Stan is working hard on them that is for sure.


Sounds like it from what he said.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lets keep this up for a great head and to keep peoples eyes on the new 2 blade head.


----------



## ORROSS334

So do I have to order off line or can I get them at a store near me.....


----------



## 05_sprcrw

ORROSS334 said:


> So do I have to order off line or can I get them at a store near me.....


Right now you can only order them online Stan is working on getting them into pro shops.


----------



## Longbow42

05_sprcrw said:


> Lets keep this up for a great head and to keep peoples eyes on the new 2 blade head.


Shouldn't that be heads??


----------



## RFA

Yes Kevin, _heads_ I sent all 3 of the weights to the machinists and we will prototype 100's, 125's and 150's.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Oh boy, oh boy, oh boy Stan. New prototypes, I like the sounds of that. :dj:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Thats what I like to see


----------



## Longbow42

RFA said:


> Yes Kevin, _heads_ I sent all 3 of the weights to the machinists and we will prototype 100's, 125's and 150's.


Yea baby! Looking forward to them. Now I just need to get my new GT Kinetic arrows and I will be set.:thumbs_up:wink:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Longbow42 said:


> Yea baby! Looking forward to them. Now I just need to get my new GT Kinetic arrows and I will be set.:thumbs_up:wink:


Let me know how those Kinetic arrows are, I like the looks of them.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

:ranger:.............TTT


----------



## Okie101

RFA said:


> Yes Kevin, _heads_ I sent all 3 of the weights to the machinists and we will prototype 100's, 125's and 150's.


Ah yeah,,,,


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Back up for great heads, great customer service directly from the owner.........:ranger:


----------



## Ghost 133

RFA said:


> Yes Kevin, _heads_ I sent all 3 of the weights to the machinists and we will prototype 100's, 125's and 150's.


Prototypes. I love em:tongue: Just someting about the first run that makes em the best.


----------



## Ghost 133

Longbow42 said:


> Yea baby! Looking forward to them. Now I just need to get my new GT Kinetic arrows and I will be set.:thumbs_up:wink:


Got some of the Kinetics that should be here this week. They shipped on Thursday from GT


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Ghost 133 said:


> Got some of the Kinetics that should be here this week. They shipped on Thursday from GT


You will have to let us know how they are.


----------



## rocket80

BuckFeverLodge said:


> Oh boy, oh boy, oh boy Stan. New prototypes, I like the sounds of that. :dj:


Ditto


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Well here are my GF's new RFA launchers


----------



## Longbow42

Ghost 133 said:


> Got some of the Kinetics that should be here this week. They shipped on Thursday from GT


I was told they were not shipping yet? How can I get some? thanks.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Call Red Feather Archery and order some heads today.................................why not?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

BuckFeverLodge said:


> Call Red Feather Archery and order some heads today.................................why not?


I keep telling myself to just wait and order some more at the same time as the 2 blades but I don't think I will be able to hold out.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for you RFA Fans


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lets put up some pics of what the Phoenix can do.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Morning RFA'ers


----------



## roosclan

05_sprcrw said:


> Morning RFA'ers


Good morning! What in the world are you doing up and on the computer at 6 in the morning??? Sharpening your Phoenix?


----------



## RFA

Morning Dustin, love that first pic, first time I've seen that one!


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

:ranger:...............sweet yote kill Dustin.


----------



## Okie101

Check this out....shot with the 125gr talon....:wink: 

http://www.broadheadtalk.com/rfa-wound-room/2565-red-feather-armadilla-talonated.html#post26860


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Thanks guys, and Stan I could have sworn I posted it up but I looked back and I definitely didn't :embara: It is definitely a neat pic, about 10 min after that pic was taken it let loose a serious down pour on me.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Great shooting Travis!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Morning RFA guys out there.


----------



## Okie101

Flinging it back up for RFA....good morning fella's


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Check out RFA


----------



## Top Dog Rick

Buffalo with the phoenix !!! Full broadhead pass through !!!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Gotta love full pass through


----------



## RFA

I will never get tired of looking at those pics. Awesome Rick, congrats again.


----------



## Okie101

Impressive hole on that Buffalo, Top Dog...


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Bump for great heads. I sent a Talon to an unsuspecting potential new customer who bought a quiver from me. In the package I threw in a Talon 100. I sent him a PM here on AT with the info and website link. He checked out the site and is very excited to get the Talon and start whacking something.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

That is awesome Steve! I know I would be pumped to know I had a Talon on the way.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Back up for RFA. :wav:


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

:bump:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

How is it going RFA Fans?


----------



## Okie101

05_sprcrw said:


> How is it going RFA Fans?


Really Flinging Awesome....:usa2:


----------



## Okie101

How bout an afternoon bump....


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Morning RFA what is everyone doing to hold themselves over until turkey season.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Good morning RFA fans.


----------



## Longbow42

Just waiting for the new heads. :smile:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Shouldn't be too long now


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

:bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2:


----------



## Ghost 133

05_sprcrw said:


> Shouldn't be too long now


I hope not. I got Hawgs waitin on the new 2 blade.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Ghost 133 said:


> I hope not. I got Hawgs waitin on the new 2 blade.


I have arrows just waiting for a 2 blade to be put on. :shade:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Turkeys are cowering with Turkey season just around the corner.


----------



## Longbow42

05_sprcrw said:


> I have arrows just waiting for a 2 blade to be put on. :shade:


Me too, the new GT Kinetics; which are very nice by the way.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

I have a Phoenix 100 with two kills to it's name....................and a turkey on the hit list.


----------



## Ghost 133

Where are you standing on the 2 Blade Mr. Stan?


----------



## Okie101

Ghost 133 said:


> Where are you standing on the 2 Blade Mr. Stan?


Talked to him on the phone....and believe me, it is not a lack of effort on his part....


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Yea its in the machinist's hands once they are done he is pretty much ready to roll and start testing them.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

:bump2: for Stan and RFA. The two blade has hit a couple of bumps in the road in the development process. No worries and rest assured that Stan will not approve any product unless it meets the highest standards set forth by him with the Talon and the Phoenix. Product development is always an unknown. I work in the automotive industry as an engineer and things never go as planned. I completely understand the process to develop a product, build prototypes, prove out a manufacturing process, testing:thumb:, and bringing to market.

Red Feather Archery is doing all it can to provide the consumer with the highest quality product, even if it takes a little longer than expected. It will certainly be worth the wait. Thank you all again for your understanding and patience for the much awaited 2-blade. We will keep you posted.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Back up for a great company, great heads, great owners.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I will second everything Steve has said!


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:*Crank it back up TTT for Red Feather Archery!*:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I can drink to that :darkbeer: :darkbeer:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for a great group of guys at RFA.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

This is a great head :thumbs_up


----------



## Okie101

Shootin it back up...


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Can't wait to get a shot a turkey here shortly.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Good frosty morning RFA fans & family. A beautiful sunny 30 degrees outside with a blanket of frost on the ground.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

RFA heads, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Okie101

RFA...made in the USA...:usa2:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Yep 100% made in the good ole' USA


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Ttt..........


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Can't wait to get some 2 blades, I already have some money set back to get me a couple more packs of phoenix heads as well as the new 2 blade head.


----------



## BuckHunter57

Does anybody know what the price will be around for the new two blade??? Sorry if this was already asked. New to Archery talk.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

As of now Stan does not know a price he is still in the trail error experimenting with materials and trying to make them as affordable as possible. Now don't hold me to this at all but Stan mentioned a while back that he wants to shoot for $30 a 3 pack or less if he can manage it.


----------



## RFA

Hey guys, thanks again for the inquiries and patience regarding the two blade. BuckHunter57, Dustin has it right. We are going to try very hard to bring this head to market at $30 *or less*. There are plenty of very good, but very expensive two-blade single bevel heads out there. I want one that gets the job done, that everyone can afford. Things are rolling in the right direction now and parts are being made. I'll update more when I know more.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Stan - I've got some good info going, I'll know more in a few days.


----------



## BuckHunter57

Thanks cant wait to try what is to be the best broadhead on the market by the best broadhead company out there>


----------



## headhunter75422

2 blades and stick bows oh my.:whoo:


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

BuckHunter57 said:


> Thanks cant wait to try what is to be the best broadhead on the market by the best broadhead company out there>


Very well put, and welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

They should be an awesome head


----------



## RFA

BuckFeverLodge said:


> Stan - I've got some good info going, I'll know more in a few days.


Looking forward to it, Steve.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

That is great news Steve


----------



## Okie101

BuckFeverLodge said:


> Stan - I've got some good info going, I'll know more in a few days.


Anxiously waiting.....:happy1:


----------



## BuckHunter57

What is the goal for the realease date on the new two blade broadhead? As turkey season here in Minnesota starts on the 13 of april. Hope its sometime soon so I can stick a bird with one.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

As much as Stan would like to have it ready by then, I am highly doubting it will be ready by April 13th. As bad as he wants it out there for everyone, he does not want it to be rushed it has to meet or beat his standards first.


----------



## Okie101

Stan probably won't be on to reply until after this weekend, I think. He is at Disneyland with his family this week.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Yep gotta have some time with the family too :thumbs_up


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Morning RFA Fans


----------



## BuckHunter57

New Pack of Phoenix's coming today!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

You will love those heads I am a very big believer in those heads.


----------



## BuckHunter57

I am hoping to drop a turkey with one coming up in the next couple of weeks!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Good luck, I don't know if I will get a chance to make it out bird hunting this year or not.


----------



## BuckHunter57

Its hard for me with school and all....


----------



## BuckHunter57

Already destroyed a couple of milk jugs with the new phoenix's...


----------



## 05_sprcrw

That is great are they shooting good for you?


----------



## BuckHunter57

Yeah they are shooting fantastic. Best shooting Head I have ever used.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

BuckHunter57 said:


> Yeah they are shooting fantastic. Best shooting Head I have ever used.


Good to hear :thumbs_up wait until you see a wound channel opened up by them.


----------



## BuckHunter57

Got the sharpening jig made last night also and know they are razor sharp.:grin:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Sounds awesome the jig sure makes it easier, myself I prefer to free hand sharpen them.


----------



## BuckHunter57

Yeah i just got bored last night and thought it looks easy enough and made it.


----------



## RFA

Flying home today. Cool that you made the jig, I like using it to get a first bevel, and then do all of my sharpening in the field by hand. Can't wait to hear about you guys laying down some turkeys soon!


----------



## BuckHunter57

Do you just use a file to sharpen it??


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Good to hear Stan hope you guys had a great time. 

And yes I use a mill b file to sharpen mine and then I strop after the for an extremely sharp edge even though it really is not needed.


----------



## BuckHunter57

Ok I may have to try that because I found I like file sharpening better...:smile:


----------



## BuckHunter57

What strop do you use?


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

:ranger:

Man am I getting pumped for turkey season. Just 15 more days.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I use any piece of old leather I have around, you can also strop on a piece of cardboard, you mainly need a nice flat surface and some stropping compound. It is a little tricky to master but once you learn the right pressure it really makes your blades sharp.


----------



## ike_osu

This month I plan to take down a few Turkeys and a Hog with my Phoenix heads. Me an T-mac will be chasing birds in Oklahoma then back to MO to chase some then back to Ok to put down a hog. I'm going to try to do this all with a single head. I don't think it will be a problem for the Phoenix.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

And on film, right Ike? :wink:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

That is awesome Ike good luck and like Steve said on camera would be sweet.


----------



## ike_osu

Oh yeah I just got a new HD camera with a shot gun and lapel mic so we will be testing those out.


----------



## BuckHunter57

Does anyone know what the good news on the two blade was?:set1_thinking:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Not sure what they were referencing but Stan is working hard to get it out. I know that much for sure, he is getting ready to start testing the heck out of it is my understanding here hopefully by the end of the month so he can get them ready to ship before the end of summer, I know he really wants to have these in peoples hands this year.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for the Phoenix


----------



## BuckHunter57

7 more days till turkey hunting!!!!:teeth:


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

BuckHunter57 said:


> Does anyone know what the good news on the two blade was?:set1_thinking:


Sorry, didn't mean to tease like that. I have been working with Stan on the manufacturing of the prototypes. They are moving along, just a tad slower than Stan and all of us had wanted. No worries though, rushing to failure is not an option. Stan built RFA around providing the highest quality broadhead for hunters. The two-blade head will live up to Stan's expectations or he won't stop until it does. Hang in there RFA fans, your patience and anticipation is certainly appreciated.


----------



## Longbow42

Looking forward to trying the new wide 2 blade. :thumbs_up


----------



## 05_sprcrw

BuckFeverLodge said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to tease like that. I have been working with Stan on the manufacturing of the prototypes. They are moving along, just a tad slower than Stan and all of us had wanted. No worries though, rushing to failure is not an option. Stan built RFA around providing the highest quality broadhead for hunters. The two-blade head will live up to Stan's expectations or he won't stop until it does. Hang in there RFA fans, your patience and anticipation is certainly appreciated.


Yep there is only so much Stan can do while waiting for quotes and for prototypes to be made. But he is definitely trying all he can to get these in everyone's hands as soon as possible.


----------



## RFA

Thanks to everyone for the encouragement and patience. As Steve mentioned there are parts currently being made and we are just waiting on them. Some of you that have been supportive of this since the concept started will be the first get the new heads for field testing. Hopefully, there won't be much more of a wait!


----------



## Longbow42

RFA said:


> Thanks to everyone for the encouragement and patience. As Steve mentioned there are parts currently being made and we are just waiting on them. Some of you that have been supportive of this since the concept started will be the first get the new heads for field testing. Hopefully, there won't be much more of a wait!


Awesome, can't wait to shoot them.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up 2 blade prototypes should not be too long now before Stan can start shooting them to make sure they are up to his standards.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Morning RFA'ers


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Looking like its gonna be a nice day here might have to send a few RFA heads down range.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

2 blade is getting closer all the time Stan is hoping to have some prototypes in hand very soon.


----------



## Longbow42

05_sprcrw said:


> 2 blade is getting closer all the time Stan is hoping to have some prototypes in hand very soon.


Good to hear, I can't wait to try them. We'll see if they can stand up to 100# of KE.:smile:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Rumor has it that Stan put down a bird opening weekend :thumbs_up


----------



## Okie101

I heard that rumor to...:wink:


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

That's funny, I heard and saw that rumor.:set1_applaud:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Well I think we can confirm its no longer a rumor if 3 people have herd it


----------



## RFA

You mean this rumor


----------



## Ghost 133

RFA said:


> You mean this rumor


That is just cool Hoss. Hope you got that cutie and future heartbreaker shoot a bow already.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

That is the one Stan :thumbs_up


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for this great head!


----------



## Okie101

Helping ya out 05....


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Hope everyone had a good Easter.


----------



## roosclan

Say, any pics of the new 2-blade? Will it be enough to make me cancel my order of XL150gr SilverFlames (the 150gr 1 1/2" cutting dia. one)?


----------



## Longbow42

roosclan said:


> Say, any pics of the new 2-blade? Will it be enough to make me cancel my order of XL150gr SilverFlames (the 150gr 1 1/2" cutting dia. one)?


I sure hope so.:thumbs_up


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I think they are a sharp looking head, but I don't think Stan wants to post a picture up until he has tested them and knows that is the head he is going to run with and doesn't have to make changes so people are not disappointed if it doesn't look the same as the original.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Morning all you RFA'ers the other half said I could get away this sat to try some turkey hunting so we will see how it goes hope to run an phoenix through a thunder pigeon.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up


----------



## ike_osu

took down a nice boar today with the Phoenix!


----------



## RFA

That is way cool, Ike. Congrats on a great looking hog!


----------



## Okie101

Set up worked great Ike....Hog hunting is a blast....:thumb:


----------



## ike_osu

Here is a better pic of the hog. the video is awesome. The arrow went all the way through him. He only went 30 yards and was spewing blood the whole way.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Can't wait to see the video Ike congrats great lookin hog.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Great job Ike. Nice shirts you gents have there. That Phoenix is one mean head for sure.:rock:


----------



## RFA

Can't wait to see the video of that one. That thing is a bruiser!


----------



## ike_osu

Here is the video:


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Now that's just awesome Ike. Looks like you two had a lot of fun. The Phoenix is a seriously tough head, and will go through several animals this year for you. Way to get it done.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Great video Ike that looked like a blast.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Check out Ikes hog hunt all you RFA'ers


----------



## Okie101

I checked it out....but have no sound on my computer...really need to update.

Even though I couldn't hear it, it looked like a great time and hunt. Congrats Ike.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Morning


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

RFA fans, here's a brief update on the 2-blade head. 

Stan says the blades came. He approved them for quality and craftsmanship, then sent them off to heat treat. The ferrules are on their way to Stan also. It looks like things are coming together. Stan and the gang of misfits will be putting those 2-blades through some testing soon enough. Video will be rolling during testing I'm certain. The prototype heads will be monitored during testing and evaluated after for potential improvements. Stan will ensure this head will be right before it is released for a large production run.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Yep everything is coming alone very nicely, once they are perfected its game on!


----------



## RFA

Things are progressing. We'll be shooting as soon as heads get back from heat treatment. They were shipped yesterday. Thanks to everyone who has remained so patient.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

That is great news Stan :thumbs_up


----------



## Kimberley

05_sprcrw said:


> Yep everything is coming alone very nicely, once they are perfected its game on!


I want to put these to the test!!! I am not very easy on the equipment.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Kimberley said:


> I want to put these to the test!!!* I am not very easy on the equipment.*


Perfect! The RFA products will suit you just fine then.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Yep they love to be used and abused! :thumbs_up


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Won't be long at all now.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

TTT for a great company with great products.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

+1 great company with stand up guys running it.


----------



## roosclan

05_sprcrw said:


> Yep they love to be used and abused! :thumbs_up


So, RFA products are the masochists of the broadhead world?:shade:

I'm looking forward to the 2-blade 150s coming out, and once the 125gr Phoenix get here, I'll have to take my son to our archery club range to find a broadhead target for him to stick (thank you BuckFeverLodge!).


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

roosclan said:


> So, RFA products are the masochists of the broadhead world?:shade:
> 
> I'm looking forward to the 2-blade 150s coming out, and once the 125gr Phoenix get here, I'll have to take my son to our archery club range to find a broadhead target for him to stick (thank you BuckFeverLodge!).


You're welcome brother, glad to help out your son. His interest will grow rapidly after he gets these heads. You are going to have your hands full, literally. Best of luck to you, just teach him how to sharpen them up a bit here and there. These heads are awesome.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

roosclan said:


> So, RFA products are the masochists of the broadhead world?:shade:
> 
> I'm looking forward to the 2-blade 150s coming out, and once the 125gr Phoenix get here, I'll have to take my son to our archery club range to find a broadhead target for him to stick (thank you BuckFeverLodge!).


:lol3: And your son will definitely love these heads! I know they got my GF excited enough to ask to bow hunt this year with me instead of just target shooting.


----------



## RFA

roosclan said:


> So, RFA products are the masochists of the broadhead world?:shade:
> 
> I'm looking forward to the 2-blade 150s coming out, and once the 125gr Phoenix get here, I'll have to take my son to our archery club range to find a broadhead target for him to stick (thank you BuckFeverLodge!).


Yes, thank you, Steve, very generous of you! It's a great gesture to get a kid started in bowhunting.

roosclan, shouldn't be too much longer now, we're just waiting to get some heads back from the heat treaters.


----------



## Okie101

05_sprcrw said:


> :lol3: And your son will definitely love these heads! I know they got my GF excited enough to ask to bow hunt this year with me instead of just target shooting.


Oh yeah....nothing like a "Blind" date...:eyebrows:


----------



## roosclan

Okie101 said:


> Oh yeah....nothing like a "Blind" date...:eyebrows:


:doh::lol3:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

:lol: I would need a ground blind first, she started in a tree saddle like I use and she won't give it up. 


Okie101 said:


> Oh yeah....nothing like a "Blind" date...:eyebrows:


----------



## roosclan

05_sprcrw said:


> :lol: I would need a ground blind first, she started in a tree saddle like I use and she won't give it up.


I have a question or three about those tree saddles:
1) how do they work?
2) how comfortable are they?
3) how much do they cost?

I have permission to hunt on some private land totaling _maybe_ 5 acres, but apparently sees some traffic. However, the owner lives there, and I doubt he wants to see a blind sitting around all summer, fall and winter. Portable stands don't sound like the ticket for his place, either, and the only other land I can hunt is public land, where stands get stolen way too often. I'm wondering if a tree saddle might be the ticket for me.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

They work kinda like an arborist's sling that guys use to climb trees with, you tie into the tree and then its like sitting in a hammock. I also feel they are warmer in the winter because your feet and possibly your knees depending on how your sitting will be touching the tree so your body is not leeching heat into the tree. 

It is very comfortable you can make small adjustments as needed and shift weight whenever you want with out making much noise it. I have gone exclusively to them think it is one of my favorite pieces of gear I would be lost with out it. 

They are not cheap and Trophy line has had a bad manufacturing run that they are still waiting for the new batch to show up so they are pretty scarce and run anywhere from $170 used to $300 new (if you find a gouger) normally the leather is $250 and the other 2 styles are $200ish. I highly recommend trying one and if you like it definitely get the leather I have sat in them all and I thought the best overall performer was the leather.

I like it because it is so portable and easy to use, plus you can't fall out of it once your strapped in which I really like.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Morning all you RFA Fans, the 2 blade is coming along nicely it won't be long before testing is being done.


----------



## ka30270

Looking forward to the 2 blade. I have always wanted to try a single bevel but didn't want to cough up $100 to do so.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

ka30270 said:


> Looking forward to the 2 blade. I have always wanted to try a single bevel but didn't want to cough up $100 to do so.


I am right there with you that is why I am very excited to shoot these once they come out.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

ka30270 said:


> I have always wanted to try a single bevel but didn't want to cough up $100 to do so.


Hmm.......I think you're on to something there.


----------



## roosclan

Well, the prize package arrived today. I didn't realize that Stan was going to throw in a pack of Talons as well! He was understandably excited and immediately fetched a couple arrows to check for proper fit (as if there would be a problem...).











ka30270 said:


> Looking forward to the 2 blade. I have always wanted to try a single bevel but didn't want to cough up $100 to do so.


What single-bevel 2-blade costs $100?


----------



## RFA

Patrick, got a smile on my face that's going to be there for a while looking at that pic! Thanks for posting that. You guys have fun this summer in the woods flinging arrows. A big thanks again to Steve for paying it forward.


----------



## roosclan

RFA said:


> Patrick, got a smile on my face that's going to be there for a while looking at that pic! Thanks for posting that. You guys have fun this summer in the woods flinging arrows. A big thanks again to Steve for paying it forward.


 Woods? Where??? I'm in the middle of Kansas!:wink:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Any of the Alaska Bowhunter Supply broadheads get pretty close to $100 a pack and they are the some of the few 2 blade single bevel heads out there. Definitely looks like a happy winner right there, hopefully he can run them through an animal


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

RFA said:


> Patrick, got a smile on my face that's going to be there for a while looking at that pic! Thanks for posting that. You guys have fun this summer in the woods flinging arrows. A big thanks again to Steve for paying it forward.


Pay it forward, I like that Stan. It feels good to do good deeds doesn't it Stan, I'm inspired by you my friend.


----------



## roosclan

Well, I took Brendan and his younger brother Isaac (sons #2 & 3) to the archery range after school today to check it out in more detail. Of course Brendan insisted on bringing the Phoenix and Talons to try if there were broadhead targets out there (there were). I must say that the rotating action makes it tough to pull the Phoenix out of compressed carpet!









I also made a huge mistake when Brendan tried out the Talons, and it is completely my fault. While the Talon can punch through a frying pan with no damage, it met its match today due to my stupidity. 
The target:








1/4" thick hardened steel target. Notice the nice big hole in the middle.
Brendan's field points are 75gr, and with 125gr Talons, I thought the drop would be more than it was. I told him to hold right on the top edge of the hole and it would go through the hole just fine. 

At 10yds. 


Leave it to my son to hit _exactly_ where I told him to. :doh:
The arrow hit the very top edge of the hole and bounced back all 10yds, losing the nock on the way back and doing something weird with the insert (how, I have no idea).

Oh, yeah, the Talon didn't fare too well either, but considering that high velocity rifle bullets had dented this thing instead of zipping through (the small holes are from armor piercing rounds), what small game head _would_ be able to withstand an impact? 








You can see what I mean that he hit _right on the edge_ of the hole, exactly where I told him to. Only two of the prongs are broken off. If I had told him to aim for the middle of the hole, things would have been fine. Why can't my boys listen this well the rest of the time?

Of course, this really is a testament to how tough the Talons actually are. When the arrow bounced back, I expected to find a lot more damage than two prongs being chipped off. I expected it to be ruined. As it is, it will still work fine on small game.
What I still haven't figured out is why the insert was almost pulled _out_ instead of being shoved _into_ the shaft.


----------



## Okie101

That's good stuff roosclan...

Take a file and try to see if you can make the two broken tips into a half way decent point..And by all means, keep shooting at stuff just to see what it will still go thru. It just may surprise ya.

Better yet, shoot it the way it is and see what it does. I know Brendan would love to see the mass destruction he could do with the talon on whatever he could shoot at.

P.S.....Shooting at "Stuff" doesn't mean animals....:wink:


----------



## roosclan

Okie101 said:


> That's good stuff roosclan...
> 
> Take a file and try to see if you can make the two broken tips into a half way decent point..And by all means, keep shooting at stuff just to see what it will still go thru. It just may surprise ya.
> 
> Better yet, shoot it the way it is and see what it does. I know Brendan would love to see the mass destruction he could do with the talon on whatever he could shoot at.
> 
> P.S.....Shooting at "Stuff" doesn't mean animals....:wink:


Oh, I've already warned him that I better not find dead rabbits in our yard (Possums is a different story), or the stray cat that comes around (as tempting as that is). We have some logs, cardboard boxes, very thick packing foam, pop cans, milk jugs, etc. to use. Considering we live hear the sand hills in Kansas, there is a ton of sandy soil to fill pop cans and coffee cans with. It will be a nice experiment for Brendan to set up a 3lb coffee can with a mirror behind it and shoot it with a .22lr and then shoot it with the Talon and then the Phoenix. I still remember seeing a video of that during my hunter safety course as a kid and being really impressed. That's when I decided I wanted to bowhunt. It's only taken 22+ years to actually get to that point...


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Definitely looks like he was having fun and those talons will take everything you through at them. And I have been wanting to make a 1/4" steel target to shoot always thought it would be fun to have.


----------



## RFA

Great photos, Patrick, thanks for posting them. Brendan is going to be a great shooter, look at that form! Pics like that are what it's all about for me. That Talon will be just fine, I've got a couple in my quiver that look similar after shooting them into steel as well. They still work fine on critters, in fact I shot a nutria on Friday with one. He'll have fun plinking coffee cans and pop cans with them.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Outstanding! Let the fun begin.


----------



## Ghost 133

RFA said:


> Great photos, Patrick, thanks for posting them. Brendan is going to be a great shooter, look at that form! Pics like that are what it's all about for me. That Talon will be just fine, I've got a couple in my quiver that look similar after shooting them into steel as well. They still work fine on critters, in fact I shot a nutria on Friday with one. He'll have fun plinking coffee cans and pop cans with them.


Yea and best of all that Cool Cat is a LEFTY!!!! No wonder he is sooooo good!!!


----------



## roosclan

RFA said:


> Great photos, Patrick, thanks for posting them. Brendan is going to be a great shooter, look at that form!


Thanks for the compliment, but I can't take any credit for his form. Soonerboy taught him (his wife is my oldest son's piano teacher, and he volunteered to teach Brendan when he learned that Brendan had gotten a bow), and hopefully his schedule will allow him to teach Isaac, and hopefully me when my bow arrives.



> Pics like that are what it's all about for me. That Talon will be just fine, I've got a couple in my quiver that look similar after shooting them into steel as well. They still work fine on critters, in fact I shot a nutria on Friday with one. He'll have fun plinking coffee cans and pop cans with them.


I don't doubt that the Talon will work fine. It's just that it doesn't look "pretty" anymore (can that word even be used when talking about small game heads???) due to my stupidity. I have a feeling that the others will look similar by the time Brendan gets done with them.



Ghost 133 said:


> Yea and best of all that Cool Cat is a LEFTY!!!! No wonder he is sooooo good!!!


Left eye dominant, anyway. He's right handed, and pulling back with his weak arm has been tough for him, but he's getting stronger. His younger brother is pulling more weight than he is (he's right handed and right eyed)! 

Now I, on the other hand, and a true lefty. The only thing I can do right handed is eat and drink!


----------



## Okie101

roosclan said:


> Thanks for the compliment, but I can't take any credit for his form. Soonerboy taught him (his wife is my oldest son's piano teacher, and he volunteered to teach Brendan when he learned that Brendan had gotten a bow), and hopefully his schedule will allow him to teach Isaac, and hopefully me when my bow arrives.


Them "Sooners" know how to do it right....



roosclan said:


> Now I, on the other hand, and a true lefty. The only thing I can do right handed is eat and drink!


Now that's having things in the "right" perspective....:wink:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Getting closer to having the new 2 blade heads in hand all the time


----------



## Okie101

:bump2:


----------



## DocMort

Hey guys the 125 phoenix how does it fly?


----------



## Okie101

DocMort said:


> Hey guys the 125 phoenix how does it fly?


Doc....The farthest I really have to shoot where I hunt is about 40 to 50yds. They flew like darts from that range for me but that was the 100gr.

The prototype that I used was close to the 125gr and it flew the same. I used 300 Radial X Weave arrows for both heads.


----------



## Longbow42

05_sprcrw said:


> Getting closer to having the new 2 blade heads in hand all the time


Good to hear!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

DocMort said:


> Hey guys the 125 phoenix how does it fly?



I have had great results with them I am the same as Okie I usually only have short range shots but practice out to 60. I didn't have any issues with them flying out of my setup. Like any head if your setup is tuned it will fly great, and if your setup is poorly tuned you will end up with poor flight.


----------



## DocMort

Thats what I like to hear. Do they produce good blood trails?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

DocMort said:


> Thats what I like to hear. Do they produce good blood trails?


Here is the entry of a doe I got last year and blood trail pics with the camera at waist height walking along the trail. 























































yote shot with one


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Here is a little carnage from my 9pt last year. 20yd shot, watched him topple over at 75yds. Still have the head in my quiver all sharpened up.


----------



## Okie101

Here is the prototype I was talking about Doc....Splatter from a hog, and your signature is so true.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Well I think those pictures speak for the heads blood making ability.


----------



## DocMort

Oh Oh Oh I like them going with the 125's that fors sure.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Sounds good let us know what you think


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Morning RFA'ers


----------



## RFA

Well, I don't want to get too far ahead of myself and jinx the project, but then again I don't see anything wrong with laying out information as I get it so here's some pics of some prototypes that I believe are getting very close to what we'll be offering soon. I'm about two weeks from sending out some of these heads to some of you for your thoughts and testing to see how it compares to mine. After that I'll make a production run and we'll hit the market in time for Fall hunting seasons. My apologies for this taking as long as it has, but believe me when I say sometimes the waiting is unavoidable.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Looks awesome Stan!


----------



## BuckHunter57

Send some my because my phoenixs are starting to break


----------



## 05_sprcrw

BuckHunter57 said:


> Send some my because my phoenixs are starting to break


Really? What grain head are you shooting? Stan had a bad batch a while back but had it corrected unless they didn't heat treat right again?


----------



## Longbow42

Very nice! I especially like that flying Wedge! Can't wait to try them.


----------



## RFA

Buckhunter57, shoot me pm with your addy again. As was mentioned we did experience a bad batch, but we had them retreated and thought that all was corrected. I retested the ones sent back and they were fine but, it is possible a couple slipped through.


----------



## Okie101

RFA said:


> Well, I don't want to get too far ahead of myself and jinx the project, but then again I don't see anything wrong with laying out information as I get it so here's some pics of some prototypes that I believe are getting very close to what we'll be offering soon. I'm about two weeks from sending out some of these heads to some of you for your thoughts and testing to see how it compares to mine. After that I'll make a production run and we'll hit the market in time for Fall hunting seasons. My apologies for this taking as long as it has, but believe me when I say sometimes the waiting is unavoidable.



They look "Stealthish"....me likey


----------



## BuckHunter57

I am shooting 100 grain and what is funny i shot it through one of those little kid bows its called the lil sioux and i hit the target but when i pulled out the broadhead it only had 2 blades left on it...


----------



## BuckHunter57

RFA said:


> Buckhunter57, shoot me pm with your addy again. As was mentioned we did experience a bad batch, but we had them retreated and thought that all was corrected. I retested the ones sent back and they were fine but, it is possible a couple slipped through.


Sorry new to archery talk so does addy mean home address or email adress???


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I am suspecting in this case Stan wants your home address so he can send you some new heads.


----------



## RFA

Sorry, I was meaning home address. I'll send you new ones tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## BuckHunter57

Ok i just sent it.


----------



## roosclan

RFA said:


> Well, I don't want to get too far ahead of myself and jinx the project, but then again I don't see anything wrong with laying out information as I get it so here's some pics of some prototypes that I believe are getting very close to what we'll be offering soon. I'm about two weeks from sending out some of these heads to some of you for your thoughts and testing to see how it compares to mine. After that I'll make a production run and we'll hit the market in time for Fall hunting seasons. My apologies for this taking as long as it has, but believe me when I say sometimes the waiting is unavoidable.


First thought:
"Dang, them's some _ugly_ broadheads!"

Second thought:
"Deer don't care 'bout ugly or purty when they's bleedin' to deth."

Third thought:
"They look like they could punch through an engine block and then shave my face without leaving any razor burn."

Fourth thought:
"I need those. 150gr., please." :tongue:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Check out the new heads


----------



## Okie101

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1498409&pagenumber=


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I voted :thumbs_up


----------



## roosclan

So did I.


----------



## Ghost 133

RFA said:


> Well, I don't want to get too far ahead of myself and jinx the project, but then again I don't see anything wrong with laying out information as I get it so here's some pics of some prototypes that I believe are getting very close to what we'll be offering soon. I'm about two weeks from sending out some of these heads to some of you for your thoughts and testing to see how it compares to mine. After that I'll make a production run and we'll hit the market in time for Fall hunting seasons. My apologies for this taking as long as it has, but believe me when I say sometimes the waiting is unavoidable.


Thats what I been waiting on Hoss. Just let me know when they are ready to be sold.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Thanks for the link Okie, you know I voted. Love the new line-up, even if they're prototypes.

Also, I'll be away for over a week, I leave in about 7 hours for Mexico, and will be a married man come next Wednesday to one of the best people I have ever met. You all have a great holiday weekend with friends and family, and take a minute to remember those veterans and service men/women.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

I almost forgot, HAPPY BIRTHDAY Okie101, yesterday (Friday). Sorry I'm a couple of hours late.:noidea:


----------



## RFA

Dang Travis, didn't know. Happy Birthday, buddy!


----------



## archery ham

Looks good Stan. epsi:


----------



## Okie101

BuckFeverLodge said:


> I almost forgot, HAPPY BIRTHDAY Okie101, yesterday (Friday). Sorry I'm a couple of hours late.:noidea:





RFA said:


> Dang Travis, didn't know. Happy Birthday, buddy!


Thanks....celebrated with one of the best steaks I have ever had with my wife and kids, mom and dad, and mother and father in law.

Steve, hope you have many more trips with your best friend. Congratulations buddy.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Happy late birthday Travis!

And Congrats Buckfeverlodge on the wedding that will be coming up, and I wish you two a long and happy marriage. Have fun in Mexico.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Check out the new 2 blade prototypes


----------



## 05_sprcrw

take a look


----------



## roosclan

05_sprcrw said:


> take a look


Oh, I have. I'm just waiting for the day that I can buy them...


----------



## 05_sprcrw

roosclan said:


> Oh, I have. I'm just waiting for the day that I can buy them...


Me too


----------



## Okie101

Try
The
Two Blade....:shade:

Coming soon


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Yes it is should be a real winner!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Stan was kind enough to let me test the 2 blade so I have some sitting in front of me as we speak. This head is going to be nothing short of amazing. I am already convinced that this will be the head I use this year.


----------



## Longbow42

05_sprcrw said:


> Stan was kind enough to let me test the 2 blade so I have some sitting in front of me as we speak. This head is going to be nothing short of amazing. I am already convinced that this will be the head I use this year.


What widths do you have? Look forward to hear your results.


----------



## RFA

Hey Kevin, I'll be surprised if you don't get some today. I sent them at the same time as the others.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Longbow42 said:


> What widths do you have? Look forward to hear your results.


I got some of each size to play with. I am going to hopefully get to do some shooting this weekend. I have to make a couple tuning videos and tune my bow since I just put new strings on. But so far these are a very good looking head and I think they will be penetration monsters!


----------



## Longbow42

Introducing the Wedge :thumbs_up:smile:
Shot them through some 1/2" plywood to start and they tore it up unscathed. Flew like darts right with FP's at 20 yds. Cut is 1 5/8", just a little over 150 grains.

http://







http://


----------



## Okie101

Im sure I'll be flinging mine when I get a chance...Thanks Stan


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I am hoping to shoot them this weekend if everything goes well.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

The 2-blades are looking good, even for prototypes. I'm off to play golf today. Suppose to be beautiful today, 91 and sunny.


----------



## roosclan

BuckFeverLodge said:


> The 2-blades are looking good, even for prototypes. I'm off to play golf today. Suppose to be beautiful today, 91 and sunny.


Golf???? You do realize that a golf course is just a waste of a perfectly good shooting range, don't you?:wink:


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

roosclan said:


> Golf???? You do realize that a golf course is just a waste of a perfectly good shooting range, don't you?:wink:


I didn't realize that.:no:

Stan is/was a golfer, and quite good I do believe. We did win the outing today, so I am very pleased with that.:rock:


----------



## RFA

Steve, that rocks, buddy! There's nothing quite like winning a golf tourney, good for you! I know something else golf courses are good for 

Give me a shout when you get the chance.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Congrats Steve!


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Stan - my cell phone took a swim with me in Mexico. Salt water and cell phones don't get along well. When I get my new phone, I'll give you a ring. Otherwise, it's email only at this point. Sorry.....


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Stan this head is awesome! I am really hoping to get a chance to shoot them this weekend, things have been hectic here.


----------



## RFA

I hear you, Dustin, school is winding down for me and this week has been crazy, with next week's forecst even busier. Still a little tweaking to do on the heads, but we're getting a lot closer.


----------



## archeryhunterME

those 2 blades look awesome! can't wait to hear on pricing, think I will have to get some!


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

archeryhunterME said:


> those 2 blades look awesome! can't wait to hear on pricing, think I will have to get some!


I don't think you'll be let down. The Phoenix is one awesome head, along with the small game head Talon. That thing is virtually indestructible.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

:ranger:

These are some serious heads, check them out today. I bet you will be impressed.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

It's Monday, why not order something from Red Feather Archery? Talons tear up some critters, and the Phoenix is just plain sexy!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I have to agree with Steve that Phoenix is one beautiful looking head.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I really hope my schedule frees up soon I have been dying to shoot this head!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Check out the 2 blade.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

its looking like I will get a chance to shoot them this weekend :jam:


----------



## archeryhunterME

any idea when we will be able to order the 2 blade heads?


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

archeryhunterME said:


> any idea when we will be able to order the 2 blade heads?


I don't want to speak for Stan, but I believe the targeted availability is late August timeframe. Stan will correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Hey Stan, got these bad ***** 2-blade heads in the mail today. Wow, they turned out better than I thought. I had a great time when I got home today, new 2-blade prototype RFA heads in the mail, and my new Athens Afflixtion sitting at the front door. Now to get them paired up and start destructing something.

Oh yeah, a buddy of mine ordered some Phoenix heads yesterday, and is interested in the 2-blade also. He saw the info I was posting on Facebook and started asking questions. He's pumped, and I think we will have another RFA fanatic. :banana:


----------



## Okie101

Didn't know if you wanted to put in a little input...

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1508704&pagenumber=


----------



## 05_sprcrw

That is awesome Steve sounds like a good day to come home. 

And Travis, I went and threw some input in.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Lets move the pictures of the prototype 2 blade to the new page.


----------



## jarcher38

I may have missed but do we know when these two blade heads will be available? Thanks


----------



## Okie101

jarcher38 said:


> I may have missed but do we know when these two blade heads will be available? Thanks


Look at post # 808

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1258695&p=1061132113#post1061132113


----------



## RFA

Sorry about the delay in answering. Here's where I'm at. I have another batch of blades from a different type of steel at the heat treaters that should be to me by next Friday or the following Monday. I like the blade material we got, but ordered this other and need to give it a shot. I will test that material and then immediately set my order for the initial run of heads for the market based on my results. 

Price point is looking like it will be in the $32.95 to $35.95 range per 3-pack. That's a little higher than I was shooting for on a initial run, but I promise you if this head is something that people like and does okay in the market, I will do a larger run and whatever cost cutting we can do will result in lower prices, not larger profits. I also think you all will be very, very pleased at the sharpness of the heads out of the package.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up, Stan I think this evening might open up the opportunity for me to get some small amount of accuracy testing with the 2 blade this evening.


----------



## Okie101

05_sprcrw said:


> Back up, Stan I think this evening might open up the opportunity for me to get some small amount of accuracy testing with the 2 blade this evening.


Hope so....its been way to windy here to do any of that...


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Okie101 said:


> Hope so....its been way to windy here to do any of that...


It has not been crazy windy but my work load has been overly full the past few weeks.


----------



## Okie101

Yeah...alot of that to


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Got new cams and strings put on my girl friends bow and got my new strings on and time up. Now its time to go shoot the bows hopefully this week.


----------



## headhunter75422

The heads are awesome looking. accuracy testing is shut down here right now. wind is kicking. Ready to get started with them though.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I am going to be hitting it hard this weekend I hope anyway. It has been windy here as well its making it a pain to try and shoot.


----------



## roosclan

headhunter75422 said:


> The heads are awesome looking. accuracy testing is shut down here right now. wind is kicking. Ready to get started with them though.


 I hear ya about the wind. We had 35mph straight winds with gusts up to 50!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Didn't get a chance to shoot like I was hoping last night hopefully tonight.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Getting closer and closer all the time to releasing this head to the world.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

:ranger:

Take a look at RFA, these heads are serious.


----------



## roosclan

BuckFeverLodge said:


> :ranger:
> 
> Take a look at RFA, these heads are serious.


 As serious as a heart attack (which is what the deer will eventually have after getting a RFA broadhead through it)!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I am very excited to get more of these prototypes in. I did some quick accuracy testing and just could not make the head miss :thumbs_up


----------



## roosclan

I just watched Ike's review of the prototype on youtube. Very positive! I'm looking forward to getting my hands on some.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Great video Ike, I can see you are enjoying the heads as much as I am.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Here is T-mac shooting them traditional as well.






The only thing I will say is that Stan is planning on leaving the blades unfinished because they are already stainless steel, and the ferrule is going to be case hardened steel with a black oxide coating. The break that Ike experienced has happened a couple times for Stan and so I changed the thickness of the ferrule and tweaked things ever so slightly to ensure that that break doesn't happen again.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for a head that will soon be generating a lot of buzz!


----------



## Okie101

05_sprcrw said:


> I am very excited to get more of these prototypes in. I did some quick accuracy testing and just could not make the head miss :thumbs_up


See how good this head is.....it made 05 a better shot..:wink:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Okie101 said:


> See how good this head is.....it made 05 a better shot..:wink:



It is a very good head, but maybe I was just that bad of a shot to begin with


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Morning all you RFA fans, some great things are coming with that 2 blade. I have been talking to Stan and I already am convinced this will be my head of choice for the year.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

RFA.............TTT:darkbeer:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

The 2 blade head will definitely do that for RFA once it is in production and word gets out.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Hope all you RFA'ers had a good 4th.


----------



## Okie101

05_sprcrw said:


> Hope all you RFA'ers had a good 4th.


Good morning Dustin. I absolutely did.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Take a look at that 2 blade head it is sweet.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Won't be long before these are being sold.


----------



## Okie101

Won't be much longer until hunting season....


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Keepin' this one up there for some serious heads.:guitarist::rockhard::RockOn::jam::rock-on::rock-on:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

*Moving 2 blade to this page*

Lets move the pictures of the prototype 2 blade to the new page. 












Great video Ike, I can see you are enjoying the heads as much as I am. 





 

Here is T-mac shooting them traditional as well.






The only thing I will say is that Stan is planning on leaving the blades unfinished because they are already stainless steel, and the ferrule is going to be case hardened steel with a black oxide coating. The break that Ike experienced has happened a couple times for Stan and so I changed the thickness of the ferrule and tweaked things ever so slightly to ensure that that break doesn't happen again.


----------



## roosclan

Stan, I'm hoping you can help me figure something out. On another forum, there is talk about the VPA Terminators, which look exactly like a Phoenix, but are double bevel and black teflon instead of red. Did you design that, too, or did you take it and tweak it (read: improve it) by making it single bevel?


----------



## RFA

roosclan, 

Jeff Miller, the machinist at VPA makes these heads for us. I approached him with the idea for making a single bevel three blade head and he said he could do it. The design is his, but after discussions we couldn't really see any reason to change the basic design, just the single bevel. I wanted the single bevel for the sharper cutting angle and the rotation on impact design.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Morning all you RFA'ers


----------



## Okie101

Up for the evening crowd....


----------



## roosclan

RFA said:


> roosclan,
> 
> Jeff Miller, the machinist at VPA makes these heads for us. I approached him with the idea for making a single bevel three blade head and he said he could do it. The design is his, but after discussions we couldn't really see any reason to change the basic design, just the single bevel. I wanted the single bevel for the sharper cutting angle and the rotation on impact design.


Makes sense! No reason to reinvent the wheel if all you need to do is change it from steel hubs with hubcaps to alloy wheels...


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up


----------



## 05_sprcrw

bump


----------



## 05_sprcrw

take a look at the 2 blade its going to be an awesome head.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

05_sprcrw said:


> take a look at the 2 blade its going to be an awesome head.


Yep, he said it.:darkbeer::d:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Okie101

Getting closer to some 2 blade slicing and dicing....:wink:


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Up for RFA and some new heads. Tell a friend about them.:secret:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Won't be long now before we can start running them through some critters.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Take a look at the 2 blade it won't be long now.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Word is first batch of production Ferrules will land on RFA's door step sometime this week :thumbs_up


----------



## roosclan

05_sprcrw said:


> Word is first batch of production Ferrules will land on RFA's door step sometime this week :thumbs_up


Awesome! I'm looking forward to getting my hands on them.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I am very excited as well.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

I had a great conversation late last night with Stan(owner of RFA). I just wanted to say that this guy is a class act and treats all of his customers with dignity. He has a passion for life that is reflected in his business. We spoke about the current development of the 2-blade(oh it's coming soon), some future projects, and the vision he has for the company. Needless to say, it was a great conversation that ended with a big smile on my face. Thank you Stan Mercer for being who you are. I am honored to call you my friend.

RFA for life....


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I sill second that Steve!


----------



## RFA

Steve, Dustin - those words mean a lot to me. By far the best thing about this venture has been the opportunity to meet and make friends with people like you. Means a lot.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Keeping RFA at the top...............


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Good morning all you RFA shooters.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Good morning to you Dustin.


----------



## headhunter75422

Good Morning everyone. Hope everyone has a blessed day.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I can't wait to get some of these heads in and start hunting with them. I have been shooting the prototypes with great results.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

2 blade is coming 2 blade is coming.... it won't be long now


----------



## Okie101

Asa is done for me this year....about ready to start shooting the 2blade.....


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Uuuummmm.......yeeeeaaaaahhhh...........about that 2-blade. I'm all cranked up over it, all cranked up!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

BuckFeverLodge said:


> Uuuummmm.......yeeeeaaaaahhhh...........about that 2-blade. I'm all cranked up over it, all cranked up!


I would have to agree it shouldn't be long now and that head will be taking the air out of a lot of white tail lungs this fall :thumbs_up


----------



## RFA

We are getting close with the 2-blade. Just a couple of small details to work out and we'll be good to go.

We also modified the Phoenix 100's for this year, extending the material between the vent and the rear of the blade. Here's a pic showing the difference between the 2010 models and the newer 2011 models.










The newer ones are on the left. We've got a dozen packs or so of last years models still in inventory and will be closing them out at $29.95 per 3-pack until they're gone.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

They definitely look more stout I say a good change should help be a little more forgiving if the heat treating doesn't get done exactly the right way.


----------



## roosclan

05_sprcrw said:


> They definitely look more stout I say a good change should help be a little more forgiving if the heat treating doesn't get done exactly the right way.


Or you could just go with the 125gr and not worry about the vents at all...:wink:


That pic reminds me: I need to order the sharpening jig pretty soon, plus a Hybrid King. The broadhead targets at the archery club are compressed... something... that is too thick to let the broadhead pass through. Trying to get the broadhead to corkscrew back out the way it came is just asking for trouble and a detached broadhead that gets stuck in the target.:mg:


----------



## RFA

roosclan said:


> Or you could just go with the 125gr and not worry about the vents at all...:wink:
> 
> 
> That pic reminds me: I need to order the sharpening jig pretty soon, plus a Hybrid King. The broadhead targets at the archery club are compressed... something... that is too thick to let the broadhead pass through. Trying to get the broadhead to corkscrew back out the way it came is just asking for trouble and a detached broadhead that gets stuck in the target.:mg:


Hold off on the jig for a couple of days, I may have something better for you here shortly for sharpening the three blades


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

:ranger:

Good Sunday morning RFA followers and any future customers. Season is growing near, get the Phoenix ordered and throw in some Talons for those little critters. The 2-blade may be coming, but the Phoenix is a hard to beat head.:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

BuckFeverLodge said:


> :ranger:
> 
> Good Sunday morning RFA followers and any future customers. Season is growing near, get the Phoenix ordered and throw in some Talons for those little critters. The 2-blade may be coming, but the Phoenix is a hard to beat head.:thumb::thumb::thumb:


I agree I ended up ordering 2 more packs of the phoenix broadheads and will definitely be purchasing some 2 blades as soon as they are available.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Won't be long now until the leaves turn color and fall is upon us.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

:bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I just wanted to add that all RFA heads are made in the USA!!!


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

05_sprcrw said:


> I just wanted to add that all RFA heads are made in the USA!!!


Made in the USA is a very true statement.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Good morning all you RFA'ers


----------



## Okie101

Up for the night crowd...


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Season is almost upon us.


----------



## Okie101

Slinging my favorite broadhead back up...


----------



## roosclan

RFA said:


> Hold off on the jig for a couple of days, I may have something better for you here shortly for sharpening the three blades


Soooo... ?


----------



## RFA

roosclan,

Here's a couple of things that I'm working on. The first pic is of an adapter that could be used with any standard type of Lansky or KME sharpener that would allow you to use the knife sharpener as a Phoenix sharpener. 










Much easier to make than the original jig and doesn't require a seperate jig just for the 3-blades.

The second jig was made by a customer and works with sandpaper and glass. That is the method that I use to sharpen all of my plane blades and chisels. Going down in grit to 1500 or more will put a mirror polish on the blades. That, combined with the Phoenix's decreased blade angle compared to other fixed 3-blades will get you the sharpest head you can find. Wicked. I'm currently working with the customer to make these available to Phoenix users. He's been great, I just need to shorten my learning curve on the process. Here's some pics.




























I'll post up when they are available.


----------



## Okie101

RFA said:


> roosclan,
> 
> The second jig was made by a customer and works with sandpaper and glass. That is the method that I use to sharpen all of my plane blades and chisels. Going down in grit to 1500 or more will put a mirror polish on the blades. That, combined with the Phoenix's decreased blade angle compared to other fixed 3-blades will get you the sharpest head you can find. Wicked. I'm currently working with the customer to make these available to Phoenix users. He's been great, I just need to shorten my learning curve on the process. Here's some pics.
> 
> 
> I'll post up when they are available.


I'll be wanting one....:wink:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I like that second jig I think I would have to order one, it would be a great way to teach others how to free hand sharpen the phoenix.


----------



## roosclan

RFA said:


> The second jig was made by a customer and works with sandpaper and glass. That is the method that I use to sharpen all of my plane blades and chisels. Going down in grit to 1500 or more will put a mirror polish on the blades. That, combined with the Phoenix's decreased blade angle compared to other fixed 3-blades will get you the sharpest head you can find. Wicked. I'm currently working with the customer to make these available to Phoenix users. He's been great, I just need to shorten my learning curve on the process. Here's some pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post up when they are available.


Nice! I wonder how it would work with DMT diamond stones...

Either way, this is probably the one I will be getting, as I don't have a Lansky-type sharpener. All I have is a Sharpmaker, which will work great for the SilverFlames I have on order, but not so well for my son's Phoenixes... Phoenixi... Phoenix... what's the plural of Phoenix?


----------



## RFA

I think it would work fine wit the diamond stones as long as you don't run the screw down the stones and wear it out.

Oh, and I'm pretty sure it's Phoenicis


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I don't know what the plural of Phoenix is and I am way to bad of a speller to ever take a guess so I am assuming Stan is correct on this one he usually is.


----------



## roosclan

RFA said:


> Oh, and I'm pretty sure it's Phoenicis


Well, I've been digging some, and let's just say it's... complicated. Linguophiles who have studied the classical languages (Greek and Latin) from whence "Phoenix" comes pretty much agree that Phoenix is not a decliniable word, thus changing -ix to -ices doesn't work for Phoenix the way it does for a word like "matrix" or "index"; thus Phoenixes would be acceptable.

Since there was only one Phoenix at any time, there was never a plural for the word. Who knew?


----------



## Okie101

I would have thought it would have been Phoenixs'....since he went all latin on us, I'm thinking roosclan is right....phoenixes


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

If I may chime in on the plural........I say it's Phoenix, either singular or plural. Take for example the word deer. You can shoot one deer with a Phoenix, or 2 deer, or three deer, or more your Phoenix. The plural of deer is..........deer. Why can't Phoenix be the same? We certainly aren't going to run around saying, "I saw a bunch of deers tonight while I was on stand." Well, Okie might, but that's because he's from Oklahoma.
:icon_1_lol:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

:lol: I am not sure which way it goes, but I know one thing they are a wicked head.


----------



## Okie101

BuckFeverLodge said:


> If I may chime in on the plural........I say it's Phoenix, either singular or plural. Take for example the word deer. You can shoot one deer with a Phoenix, or 2 deer, or three deer, or more your Phoenix. The plural of deer is..........deer. Why can't Phoenix be the same? We certainly aren't going to run around saying, "I saw a bunch of deers tonight while I was on stand." Well, Okie might, but that's because he's from Oklahoma.
> :icon_1_lol:


I plan on killing many deers with my phoenixes.....:wink:

That was pretty good Steve....:set1_applaud:


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

I thought you would appreciate that one Travis.:wink:


----------



## RFA

Okay, Steve wins, I'm going with Phoenix for plural. Easier to remember and spell that way. Hope I get some shots at elks...


----------



## roosclan

RFA said:


> Okay, Steve wins, I'm going with Phoenix for plural. Easier to remember and spell that way. Hope I get some shots at elks...


Elks*es*! Get it right. (sheesh...)







:wink:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

:lol3:


----------



## headhunter75422

The 2 blades are awesome. All I can say is wow. I am shooting them out of my Horne recurve, 45#@28 drawing to around 29 3/4 these blades are flying than my silverflames. I love the single bevel on the phoenix but brother these are going to be the stuff for traditionalist shooters. I have had no problems at all with steering. I am shooting 5 inch feathers on GT PRO HUnters. arrows with heads weigh around 415 grains. I am going to shoot these soon thru some pigs etc and will post up results, also will shoot them from compound and give some insite on them also. So far Stan is batting a 1000.
Thanks Stan for another awesome head to lay the trails down with. 
God Bless You.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

headhunter75422 said:


> The 2 blades are awesome. All I can say is wow. I am shooting them out of my Horne recurve, 45#@28 drawing to around 29 3/4 these blades are flying than my silverflames. I love the single bevel on the phoenix but brother these are going to be the stuff for traditionalist shooters. I have had no problems at all with steering. I am shooting 5 inch feathers on GT PRO HUnters. arrows with heads weigh around 415 grains. I am going to shoot these soon thru some pigs etc and will post up results, also will shoot them from compound and give some insite on them also. So far Stan is batting a 1000.
> Thanks Stan for another awesome head to lay the trails down with.
> God Bless You.


They are good, I can't wait to run them through some whitetail this fall.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Morning all you RFA'ers out there.


----------



## roosclan

05_sprcrw said:


> Morning all you RFA'ers out there.


Evenin'!:wave:


----------



## Okie101

We finally got some rain and the weather is cooler......startin to feel like fall....oh yeah.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

If it's feeling like fall, then everybody better order some broadheads from Red Feather Archery and get that final practicing in.


----------



## roosclan

BuckFeverLodge said:


> If it's feeling like fall, then everybody better order some broadheads from Red Feather Archery and get that final practicing in.


I'd love to, but this dang shoulder of mine won't let me. :angry:It's actually a dislocated rib that's pinching a nerve, but I can't even draw my bow back, and it's only at 62#. I'll have to wait until I can get to the chiropracter to get things popped back into place before I can finish setting my pins and actually practice some.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Morning RFA'ers


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

roosclan said:


> I'd love to, but this dang shoulder of mine won't let me. :angry:It's actually a dislocated rib that's pinching a nerve, but I can't even draw my bow back, and it's only at 62#. I'll have to wait until I can get to the chiropracter to get things popped back into place before I can finish setting my pins and actually practice some.


Ironically, my shoulder has been killing me lately too, and my bow is turned down way too much. Hoping it works itself out so that I can crank the Afflixtion up for October 1.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

That is not good, it sure seems like this year shoulder injuries have been unusually high. I know at least 9 people that had shoulder issues this year, not all archers but at least 4 of them are.


----------



## markX

Haven't hunted with them yet, but after trying several fixed heads this year the RFA Phoenix 125gr will be at the business end of my arrows this upcoming season!
Whisper quiet (thanks to no vents) and super accurate! 
Is it possible they shoot better than my field points?!?!? lol

Great broadhead, can't wait to send one through a whitetail in 6 weeks or so!!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

markX said:


> Haven't hunted with them yet, but after trying several fixed heads this year the RFA Phoenix 125gr will be at the business end of my arrows this upcoming season!
> Whisper quiet (thanks to no vents) and super accurate!
> Is it possible they shoot better than my field points?!?!? lol
> 
> Great broadhead, can't wait to send one through a whitetail in 6 weeks or so!!!


Just wait until you see the hole they open up


----------



## Okie101

The 2 blades are really flying great, with the little time that I have played with them.


----------



## roosclan

05_sprcrw said:


> That is not good, it sure seems like this year shoulder injuries have been unusually high. I know at least 9 people that had shoulder issues this year, not all archers but at least 4 of them are.


Mine is actually a pinched nerve in my shoulder from a dislocated rib. Raising my arm to shoulder height as if I'm drawing a bow causes my hand to go numb (the "pins & needles" kind of numb).

I made it to the chiropracter yesterday, but even after he adjusted me, he said the inflammation may take a day or two to go down enough to really shoot well.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

roosclan said:


> Mine is actually a pinched nerve in my shoulder from a dislocated rib. Raising my arm to shoulder height as if I'm drawing a bow causes my hand to go numb (the "pins & needles" kind of numb).
> 
> I made it to the chiropracter yesterday, but even after he adjusted me, he said the inflammation may take a day or two to go down enough to really shoot well.


Well that is good at least it was that still no fun but better then stuff torn up.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Fall is just around the corner I can't wait!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Its almost time for season to start only a few weeks and I will be in a tree


----------



## 05_sprcrw

The phoenix is an awesome head, give it a try you won't be disappointed.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Just got another guy started with phoenix broadheads for the season.


----------



## roosclan

Hey, Stan, any word on the new sharpener?


----------



## RFA

Funny you should ask, the mold to make them showed up in the mail yesterday  Here's a copy of a thread I did on another site.

We've got a new sharpening jig for our screw in heads, thanks to a customer in Canada. He's a taxidermist who made a mold for us to be able to make these plastic jigs that work with either sandpaper on glass (like I do all of my chisels and plane blades) or you can use a KME stone and a card. Here's the jig.










Front view with broadhead in the jig










Side view showing how to lock the broadhead in with an old insert turned around so the threads grab right away










To use the jig you simply run it back and forth across the sandpaper or stone making sure to count strokes to do an even job on all sides. I also try to put even pressure on the jig without pressing too hard. I use a small stone to take a little bit of the Teflon off of the back of the heads to get down to bare steel. After raising the burr I swipe it off with the stone again and one more time when I strop after the final polishing.

If the heads are really dull, you can smooth them out quickly by using a KME Coarse Grit stone. These things are DYNAMITE and I found out quickly that I could get the broadheads to hunting sharp with just this stone. To keep the adjustment screw from wearing out on the stone you can simply lay an old card down on the stone.










Here's a pic of the jig in action on sandpaper mounted on glass. I've got 320, 600 and 1000 grit on mounted on my glass.










The adjustment screw allows you to fine tune the angle to just about anything you want. This pic shows how it keeps one edge just off the sandpaper.










The finished result










If you prefer a mirror polish this is the jig for you, extremely sharp. I'm sure you could get even sharper with 2000 grit paper, but honestly these shave hair so well I don't know that it'd be worth the extra effort.


----------



## roosclan

That is perfect! I have some plexiglass (that should be flat & hard enough) and since I am learning to put convex edges on my knives, I have a ton of sandpaper laying around.

Oh, opening day of archery season is Sept. 19th...:wink:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

That is awesome Stan!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Check out the new sharpening jig!


----------



## Okie101

Like the new jig Stan....yes I want one....

Good luck this weekend....


----------



## RFA

Jigs are available now on the website. Leaving in a bit to elk hunt, be home Sunday night.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Good luck Stan and I will definitely have to get around to ordering one.


----------



## roosclan

RFA said:


> Jigs are available now on the website. Leaving in a bit to elk hunt, be home Sunday night.


Holy cow, they're already sold out! My G-K SilverFlame XL150s won't be available for this season, so I'll be using Brendan's Phoenix that he won, unless you get that 2-blade out really soon (hint, hint...).

Fortunately, I have more than enough sandpaper around, and I will probably go 400, 600, 800, and 1000 (600 to 1000 is too big of a jump), and maybe even 2000, which is basically a grit of 1 micron. I don't want to just cut the deer, I want to slice through like a lightsaber (without the cauterizing effect).

I do have one question about the Phoenix heads: are they spin tested? I'm 99% sure that my arrow shafts are squared, but when I spin a Phoenix, it looks like the tip is wandering. My field points don't do that at all. I can't tell if they really are wandering, or if it's just a play of the light. I have about 4" of separation between my field points and my Phoenix. I haven't done any broadhead tuning yet.


----------



## RFA

Definitely, not sold out! Whatever you want to order we've got in stock. I do spin test each head, but it's possible I missed one  Never had a problem before, if it's the head send it back.

2-blade is getting closer...when's your opener?


----------



## RFA

Working out the kink in the website with the jig right now.


----------



## roosclan

RFA said:


> Definitely, not sold out! Whatever you want to order we've got in stock. I do spin test each head, but it's possible I missed one  Never had a problem before, if it's the head send it back.


I was curious because all three of them appear to wander when I spin them on different arrows, not just one of them. I find it unlikely that you missed an entire 3-pack. My friend used a good quality arrow saw to cut my arrows, and he's never had issues with out-of-square arrows (he has more than a few P&Y-class bucks to his name, plus state NFAA titles). I know I need to broadhead tune, but I need to get the heads to group before I can properly tune them (my field points group close together when I do my part).
Example:
Arrow 1: My field points do not have a wandering tip. Phoenix does. Using same 5gr washer with both, or without washer on both.
Arrow 2: Field tip -- no wandering. Phoenix #1 and #2 both wander. Using same 5gr washer with all of them, or without washer on all of them.

I suppose the insert could be the issue, but wouldn't the field tips wander as well?

My other issue is that the Phoenix do not group -- at all. I'm not talking about missing by a couple inches, either. I'm talking about missing by 3-6", and it's random.
*Broadhead #1* (128.6gr): *shot #1* -- rt 4", high 1". *shot #2* -- lt 2.5", high 2"
*Broadhead #2* (125.9gr +5gr washer): *shot #1* -- lt 1", high 2". *shot #2* -- rt 3", high 6"
*Broadhead #3* (127.3gr)" *shot #1* -- lt 3.5", low 3". *shot #2* -- lt 3", high 5". 
Here is an example of what I mean:









Not only that, but they weren't hitting straight, either, even though the field tips are (broadheads are the 3 on the right). All shots were aimed at the orange square:









Even at 20yds:











> 2-blade is getting closer...when's your opener?


September 19th. I'm hoping I can get my pins sighted in and broadhead tuned in time. I really don't know if I'll have enough practice by then to confidently shoot at a deer, but I'm limiting myself to 30yds this year, 20yds if I don't get enough practice in before season starts.

Stan, I doubt that the broadheads are the issue, but all I have to spin test them is a table top, and I don't know how accurate that is, or if it's just the light playing off them that makes them look off-kilter. If I send them back, can you check them for me and either a) send them back with a note that says "check your arrows and rest, man! The broadheads are fine!" or b) replace them if they are out of whack?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Another thing to look for is the stiff side of the spine on the arrows and index them all the same that will really tighten groups up tremendously.


----------



## RFA

By all means, send them back and let me have a look. We'll get it figured out regardless of the issue (bow tuning, arrow clearance, inserts, broadheads, whatever).


----------



## zeko

Nice Pics. Thanks for sharing


----------



## roosclan

05_sprcrw said:


> Another thing to look for is the stiff side of the spine on the arrows and index them all the same that will really tighten groups up tremendously.


It would explain why they are hitting in different spots if the arrows are flexing in a different plane. My question, though, is how do I do that now that I have my wraps on (without ruining the wraps) and I use FOBs (paper tuning doesn't work with them)?



RFA said:


> By all means, send them back and let me have a look. We'll get it figured out regardless of the issue (bow tuning, arrow clearance, inserts, broadheads, whatever).


Thank you so much! I was shocked when I saw this, as I have heard nothing but praise for how well the Phoenix shoots and tunes, especially after Dustin's broadhead review. I have a hard time believing that I might have received 3 out-of-spec broadheads in one package when everyone else is receiving good ones, but stranger things have happened. *I'm 99% certain it's not the broadheads*, but if you can help eliminate that 1% of doubt, it will make for one less variable in the equation, and thus make the issue easier to solve. I'll give you a call.


----------



## RFA

Sounds great, looking forward to chatting with you.


----------



## roosclan

zeko said:


> Nice Pics. Thanks for sharing


A good camera sure helps. I'm completely befuddled by this, and I figured detailed pics would enable someone more knowledgeable than me to help troubleshoot what's going on and just say "your problem is X, silly! It's not the broadheads". Like Dustin said, it may very well be that I don't have the spine indexed consistently, which can be accentuated when there is a plane on the front of the arrow. The next time I shoot, I think I'll rotate the arrows 180degrees and see if their point of impact moves from hi-to-low/low-to-high or left-to-right/right-to-left. I don't have one of those arrow squaring device things, so I don't know if my inserts are squared or if they're off just enough to cause this. My small square that I have isn't precise enough to measure this. You'll also notice that my field points don't exactly make the tightest group.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

roosclan said:


> A good camera sure helps. I'm completely befuddled by this, and I figured detailed pics would enable someone more knowledgeable than me to help troubleshoot what's going on and just say "your problem is X, silly! It's not the broadheads". Like Dustin said, it may very well be that I don't have the spine indexed consistently, which can be accentuated when there is a plane on the front of the arrow. The next time I shoot, I think I'll rotate the arrows 180degrees and see if their point of impact moves from hi-to-low/low-to-high or left-to-right/right-to-left. I don't have one of those arrow squaring device things, so I don't know if my inserts are squared or if they're off just enough to cause this. My small square that I have isn't precise enough to measure this. You'll also notice that my field points don't exactly make the tightest group.


How far away is Hutchinson KS from Lincoln? To me it sounds like a small rest adjustment might be needed to square things away, if fps are doing it as well. Do your fobs have any marks on the outside edge of them where they could be making slight contact with the bow?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

roosclan said:


> It would explain why they are hitting in different spots if the arrows are flexing in a different plane. My question, though, is how do I do that now that I have my wraps on (without ruining the wraps) and I use FOBs (paper tuning doesn't work with them)?
> 
> 
> Thank you so much! I was shocked when I saw this, as I have heard nothing but praise for how well the Phoenix shoots and tunes, especially after Dustin's broadhead review. I have a hard time believing that I might have received 3 out-of-spec broadheads in one package when everyone else is receiving good ones, but stranger things have happened. *I'm 99% certain it's not the broadheads*, but if you can help eliminate that 1% of doubt, it will make for one less variable in the equation, and thus make the issue easier to solve. I'll give you a call.


You can paper tune with them, I have in the past and had no issues, how tight does your nock fit on the string? If it is too tight it may be starting to pull the fobs off when the arrow is shot and may not be held securely in place so it can't spin the arrow up correctly to stabilize it.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

If you have specific questions feel free to shoot me a pm and you can find the spline on the arrows (heavy side) one of two ways:

Easier methood, but may not be as accurate:





The second is more accurate but will require a spine testing rig, you can build one cheap and have it for a long time or find a buddy that has one. 
I can't remember which portion of the video it is in but I am pretty sure I put it in the first half. 










Either method will work then index them so they are on top when the arrow is nocked, don't forget to use something to mark that side of the arrow so you don't have to find it again when the fob pops off.


----------



## roosclan

05_sprcrw said:


> How far away is Hutchinson KS from Lincoln? To me it sounds like a small rest adjustment might be needed to square things away, if fps are doing it as well. Do your fobs have any marks on the outside edge of them where they could be making slight contact with the bow?


Oh, I'm about 4.5hrs away from you, unfortunately. Had I been able to shoot more in July (105+ degree heat for almost 30 days straight kept me away from the range), I would have discovered this much sooner and I would have contacted you about stopping by on my way to Omaha when I went up there on 7/23 to figure this out. The heat here has just been incredible, so practice has been limited (we tied our record of 50 days over 100deg yesterday).

I did manage to get to my pro shop a couple weeks ago to get the bow tuned up, and I managed to get it paper tuned to a very slight right tear (I'm a lefty), and I guess the conventional wisdom I've read on archery forums says to have a slight high left/right tear (depending on your shooting hand) for proper broadhead flight? I'm about ready to tear my arrows apart, order more wraps, and float them to find the spine. If I had the money, I would just order some more HT-2s with vanes and the Phoenix heads on those (I need them for 3D tournaments anyway).

There are nicks where I've hit my FOBs with other arrows, but nothing to indicate contact with the rest, cable, or anything else. If they were, I think it would damage them instead of just making a mark. I'm not the greatest shot since I'm just getting back into shooting, but when I was sighting in my 30yd pin, I was able to do this:









I talked to Stan last night, and he explained how to spin test them. I couldn't be sure if there was any wobble or not, and my wife thought they looked ok. He suggested I have a friend shoot them on his arrows and I try his heads to see if the problem follows the Phoenix heads or if the problem stays with my arrows with a different fixed blade head on them. My guess is that the Phoenix will group fine from my friend's setup. Hopefully I'll have that tested by Thursday.

EDIT: Thanks for those videos! I'll watch them tonight.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Check to see if the nicks are on the front edge of the nock, if they are towards the front edge they may be making contact with the rest, or even the drop away cord.


----------



## roosclan

05_sprcrw said:


> Check to see if the nicks are on the front edge of the nock, if they are towards the front edge they may be making contact with the rest, or even the drop away cord.


No, the nicks in the wrap are on the back end and you can tell that it was from something moving from back to front (such as another arrow skimming by it). Besides, the nock won't have any contact at all. If that happens, then the FOB has already broken since the FOB sits in contact with the FOB. My Code Red rest has the internal brake, so I doubt that it is bouncing back up to contact the FOB on the way by. 

When I head to the range in the morning, I'm going to put some line chalk on the cable where the FOB goes by to see if it is getting brushed off. I have maybe 1/8" of clearance between FOB and the down cable.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Ok, how tight do the nocks fit your shaft? I have had issues in the past when I was shooting fobs, the nocks would be too loose and not hold the fob properly to allow it to work.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

back up


----------



## Okie101

Good Morning Dustin....


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Okie101 said:


> Good Morning Dustin....


Morning Travis 

How are things down in Oklahoma?


----------



## Okie101

05_sprcrw said:


> Morning Travis
> 
> How are things down in Oklahoma?


HOT AND DRY.....but I managed to put some trails cams up yesterday...

80 degree weather coming Sunday.....ready for cooler weather


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I hear you there looking forward to some cooler weather. Those fires are not by you are they?


----------



## Okie101

05_sprcrw said:


> I hear you there looking forward to some cooler weather. Those fires are not by you are they?


No, they are south of me.


----------



## Okie101

Back on top for the evening.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Wishing for cool temps for you Travis.

Never too late to get those heads ordered. Head to the website* http://www.redfeatherarcheryonline.com/ *and order away.


----------



## roosclan

Dictionary Entry: 
Customer Service: see "Red Feather Archery"



How often do you get to talk to the guy who designed your broadhead and personally puts the edge on them? It depends on how often you call Stan, that's how often...


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Spot on roosclan!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Morning all you RFA'ers I got most of the way settled into the new farm this weekend still a fair amount of work to do but not to terrible by any means.


----------



## roosclan

Hey, Dustin, I sent you a PM...


----------



## 05_sprcrw

roosclan said:


> Hey, Dustin, I sent you a PM...


I got it Patrick sent you one back hope it helps :thumbs_up


----------



## Okie101

05_sprcrw said:


> Morning all you RFA'ers I got most of the way settled into the new farm this weekend still a fair amount of work to do but not to terrible by any means.


You'll have it done before you know it.

Thanks Steve, the cooler weather showed up this week.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Okie101 said:


> You'll have it done before you know it.
> 
> Thanks Steve, the cooler weather showed up this week.


Sure hope so, I have been able to shoot for about half an hour and evening the last couple evenings so that is always nice.


----------



## Briarsdad

Back up for my favorite broadhead maker.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Briarsdad said:


> Back up for my favorite broadhead maker.


I will second that!


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

*Shhhhhh.........................can you hear that?*







*I think I hear the sharpening of a whole bunch of 2-blades.*:blob1::blob1::blob1::blob1::blob1:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

BuckFeverLodge said:


> *Shhhhhh.........................can you hear that?*
> 
> 
> 
> *I think I hear the sharpening of a whole bunch of 2-blades.*:blob1::blob1::blob1::blob1::blob1:



That is a good sound right there! :blob1:


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

:ranger:............up for Red Feather Archer, good people, great products.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

BuckFeverLodge said:


> :ranger:............up for Red Feather Archer, good people, great products.


I will second that!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

The air is crisp, leaves are starting to change, farms are in the fields putting up hay, its that time of year again folks. And for me nothing says seasons here like a sharpened phoenix on the end of may arrow hanging in a tree with the early morning sun glaring off the freshly sharpened blade.


----------



## Okie101

05_sprcrw said:


> The air is crisp, leaves are starting to change, farms are in the fields putting up hay, its that time of year again folks. And for me nothing says seasons here like a sharpened phoenix on the end of may arrow hanging in a tree with the early morning sun glaring off the freshly sharpened blade.


And waiting to send it thru a deer........this cool front sure has me excited. Ready for Oct.1


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Our season opened up yesterday but I don't think I will have a chance to make it out until after this following week trying to get a few things wrapped up before winter on the new place.


----------



## Okie101

More and more buck rubs are showing up.....oh yeah. Wanting to introduce them to the new razorhawk.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Okie101 said:


> More and more buck rubs are showing up.....oh yeah. Wanting to introduce them to the new razorhawk.


It sure will be a great thing won't it


----------



## RFA

Razorhawks are now available for pre-order with an expected Oct. 1 date. The blades should be sharpened this week, then some assembly and out the door they go.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

RFA said:


> Razorhawks are now available for pre-order with an expected Oct. 1 date. The blades should be sharpened this week, then some assembly and out the door they go.


\

Got my order in :thumbs_up


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

RFA said:


> Razorhawks are now available for pre-order with an expected Oct. 1 date. The blades should be sharpened this week, then some assembly and out the door they go.


It's been a bumpy road Stan, and I know it's taken it's toll on you. Your efforts are greatly appreciated and will be rewarded soon enough. Good things happen to good people.


----------



## roosclan

05_sprcrw said:


> \
> 
> Got my order in :thumbs_up


Ditto!

Oh, and as for the sharpening jig for the Phoenix... it will take more than 600grit sandpaper to start with if your target is some kind of compressed MDF/shredded cardboard type of target that dulls your heads dramatically (think of how quickly cardboard can dull a knife). I'm having to start with 200 grit! Now that I have a dedicated broadhead target, however, I don't suspect I'll have to start that aggressive in the future.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

roosclan said:


> Ditto!
> 
> Oh, and as for the sharpening jig for the Phoenix... it will take more than 600grit sandpaper to start with if your target is some kind of compressed MDF/shredded cardboard type of target that dulls your heads dramatically (think of how quickly cardboard can dull a knife). I'm having to start with 200 grit! Now that I have a dedicated broadhead target, however, I don't suspect I'll have to start that aggressive in the future.


I like to start with a mill file and that usually gets things back to where they should be in just a few strokes then clean off the burr with a strop and I am ready to go.


----------



## panther08

After reading all 33 pages these sound like a great broadhead. Something about them make me want to try all the models and the rest of team last draw too. Please let me know how to reach someone about getting are hands on these to try out. Thank you,
Chris
Last draw productions


----------



## 05_sprcrw

pm sent


----------



## 05_sprcrw

back up


----------



## 05_sprcrw

The tried and true RFA Phoenix you can't go wrong with this head.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

The Phoenix will be in my quiver this October, along with the new RFA Razorhawk. Early season does don't stand a chance.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Same here I don't know which head I like more so I am just going to shoot both


----------



## Briarsdad

Back up for my favorite broadhead maker.


----------



## headhunter75422

Oh the wait is like Christmas,


----------



## Briarsdad

Back up TTT


----------



## varmint101

Was out practicing with my Phoenix heads just a bit ago. One more week!


----------



## roosclan

*Well, I've decided that I simply cannot use Phoenix broadheads with my setup.* They keep destroying my FOBs!:wink:









Center shot was my field point, and the rest are Phoenix (I haven't broadhead tuned yet. That's what I was doing when I did this). Pay no attention to the Phoenix in the lower left. The sun came out from behind a cloud as I released and blinded me. Talk about a major flinch!

This shows just how much of a newbie I am at this broadhead tuning bit. I was trying to get my broadheads to group so I could figure out what adjustments I need to make. I didn't learn my lesson with this, either, as I damaged one of my new German Kinetics SilverFlame 125XLs doing the same thing this morning.:mg: Only spots from now on.

How do I broadhead tune when shooting spots only??


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I shoot only one broadhead and one field point arrow. You know your broadheads are grouping together so its time to worry about getting your bow tuned. Just shoot your broadhead first, aim at the same point as before shoot your field point and then make your adjustments. If your broadhead hits low then raise your rest a tad bit and leave your sight alone until you get the broadhead and field point the same height. Then if it hit left of the field point move your rest in a touch until they hit together and then last move your sight to bring that group back to the center of where your aiming and your ready to go.


----------



## Briarsdad

Saturday is the Opener here and I have 6 Phoenix sharpened up and ready to go. I have 3 kills on a single Phoenix I used last year and I bet it is good for 3 more this year.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Briarsdad said:


> Saturday is the Opener here and I have 6 Phoenix sharpened up and ready to go. I have 3 kills on a single Phoenix I used last year and I bet it is good for 3 more this year.


I have my same phoenix sharpened up and on an arrow as well :thumbs_up


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Hey, I've got the same thing going on. I see a trend with the Phoenix.:darkbeer:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

BuckFeverLodge said:


> Hey, I've got the same thing going on. I see a trend with the Phoenix.:darkbeer:


Hoping to have a 2 blade do the same thing.


----------



## roosclan

RazorHawks will be available so very, very soon! Order them now and you'll be ready to hunt with them before the season is half over.


----------



## roosclan

05_sprcrw said:


> Then if it hit left of the field point move your rest in a touch until they hit together


That's for a right-handed shooter, correct? Since I'm a lefty, that would be reversed, right? So, since my Phoenix are hitting to the right, I would move my rest toward the riser?



> and then last move your sight to bring that group back to the center of where your aiming and your ready to go.


Ah, so that's what the gang adjustment is for!!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Nope movements will be the same for everyone. If you arrows are hitting right then your rest will go left. Just remember follow the field point and you will do ok. 

The gang adjustment is where you move the entire sight head so it keeps the same pin gap and you don't have to individually reset each pin :thumbs_up if you need more help feel free to shoot me a pm and we will figure it out.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Morning all you RFA'ers out there.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for one of my all time favorite heads.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Morning


----------



## roosclan

05_sprcrw said:


> Morning


Morning! Heading out soon to the range to try my RazorHawks. I don't have time to sharpen them for this afternoon's hunt, but they'll be ready for my next trip!


----------



## RFA

Wow, can't believe that a thread that started after a pig hunt last summer has reached a 1000 posts. I can't say thank you enough to all of you who have taken a chance to try out a product from a new company and taken the time to post. We'll never be a huge company, but we'll try hard to be a great company to those who choose our products. Good luck to all this season. Be safe and enjoy your time in the woods.


----------



## Ghost 133

RFA said:


> Wow, can't believe that a thread that started after a pig hunt last summer has reached a 1000 posts. I can't say thank you enough to all of you who have taken a chance to try out a product from a new company and taken the time to post. We'll never be a huge company, but we'll try hard to be a great company to those who choose our products. Good luck to all this season. Be safe and enjoy your time in the woods.


And I wouldnt have thought I would have had the chance to kill something with a prototype from a drawing I saw in Indy back in Janurary. Now all we need is a 3" cut six blade!!!!!!! Just kidding


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Ghost 133 said:


> And I wouldnt have thought I would have had the chance to kill something with a prototype from a drawing I saw in Indy back in Janurary. Now all we need is a 3" cut six blade!!!!!!! Just kidding


:lol: That would be a KE hungry beast but I bet it would be like firing a mortar at the deer.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Morning RFA fans


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for a great head.


----------



## roosclan

05_sprcrw said:


> Back up for a great head.


Don't you mean *two* great heads? :wink:

What's that saying... two heads are better than one...


----------



## ike_osu

I missed a buck Saturday (yeah I know) the good news is I nailed a rock broke the arrow in half and little or no damage to the Razorhawk. A little file work on the tip and back into the quiver. These are some tough heads. I'm heading to Texas in a few weeks to kill some exotics so we will see how well it does on some larger animals.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

roosclan said:


> Don't you mean *two* great heads? :wink:
> 
> What's that saying... two heads are better than one...


Good correction :doh:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

ike_osu said:


> I missed a buck Saturday (yeah I know) the good news is I nailed a rock broke the arrow in half and little or no damage to the Razorhawk. A little file work on the tip and back into the quiver. These are some tough heads. I'm heading to Texas in a few weeks to kill some exotics so we will see how well it does on some larger animals.


That is a bummer but I think we have all been there before. Good luck hunting exotics hope you have some success so we can see some pics


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Still one of my favorite heads offered.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Morning RFAers


----------



## roosclan

How was the hunt, Dustin?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

roosclan said:


> How was the hunt, Dustin?


Certainly couldn't complain I opened up our hunting with a doe first sit, then I got Stan on a doe that evening, and then he ended up getting a yote as well too. Saw plenty of deer and he had more shot opportunities just didn't take them waiting for a big buck that he spotted the first morning.


----------



## Briarsdad

Back up for my favorite 3 blade head.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Briarsdad said:


> Back up for my favorite 3 blade head.


That is a fact I am torn between the phoenix and the razorhawk don't know which I like more, so I just carry one of each to the field now.


----------



## Briarsdad

05_sprcrw said:


> That is a fact I am torn between the phoenix and the razorhawk don't know which I like more, so I just carry one of each to the field now.


That is not a bad problem to have, you get the best X2.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Briarsdad said:


> That is not a bad problem to have, you get the best X2.


Yep and I literally only take two arrows to the field with me that is how confident I am in those heads.


----------



## roosclan

Well, I think I have my RazorHawks sharpened enough. I used 200 and 320 grit sandpaper on glass to get a toothy edge that will shave fingernail, even though it won't shave hair. I may take it to 600 just to be sure. I didn't get a chance to use it today, though. I sat from 0530 to 1920 and didn't see a single deer. I heard a couple about an hour before sunrise, but that was the extent of deer activity today. I guess the quarter moon and cloudless sky gave them the light to see, plus the 75+ deg heat kept them bedded until after legal light. My 3y.o. has already asked for deer steaks for his birthday, and all 6 of the oldest request them for their birthday dinner every year. I wanna shoot something, dang it!


----------



## RFA

Keep after it, Patrick, and you will make it happen.


----------



## roosclan

RFA said:


> Keep after it, Patrick, and you will make it happen.


Yeah, but I need to quit wasting gas and time going out there when the temp keeps going up (high hit 82 today). The only deer I saw today was one I spooked in a creek bed. She was 60yds away and I didn't see her until she bolted. With the noise I made walking on all the leaves, I'm surprised she let me get that close.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Yea when it gets this warm I try to just hold out for cooler temps no matter how hard it is to do.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Between the razorhawk and phoenix I have everything I could want and then some.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for a great head


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Anyone want a head that will out last the arrow look no further.


----------



## roosclan

Well, depending on what the orthopedic surgeon says, my season might be over. I injured my wrist and it's somewhat painful to draw. Someone is lending me their Ripshot system to try so I don't use my wrist... if the ortho doesn't have me immobilized above the elbow, that is. 

And I didn't even get a chance to put a RazorHawk through a deer yet!:angry:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Thats a bummer hope you get well soon and that it doesn't keep you out of the woods too long.


----------



## RFA

Sorry to hear that, Patrick, hope all turns out well for you.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for one of my favorite heads, and you will not find a nicer guy then Stan to help out by ordering some of these great heads.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Morning RFA'ers


----------



## Briarsdad

Back up for my favorite 3 blade broadhead.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I will second that!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for my favorite heads.


----------



## bowcycle

I've been looking at these heads for a while but was distracted by the flashy, big-production heads. That's over now!
How about a 3-2-3 package? 3 razorhawks-2 talons-3 phoenixes? (was that the appropriate use of the plural? :wink
I'm ready to be converted.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

bowcycle said:


> I've been looking at these heads for a while but was distracted by the flashy, big-production heads. That's over now!
> How about a 3-2-3 package? 3 razorhawks-2 talons-3 phoenixes? (was that the appropriate use of the plural? :wink
> I'm ready to be converted.


I am sure if you emailed Stan through the website he would work something out with you :thumbs_up


----------



## bowcycle

I may have to wait until after the new year. Just bought another bow and am trying to keep it a surprise for the wife. Need to keep the expenses on low profile for the moment. Maybe they'll have the new head up on the webpage by then.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I know how that goes, but they should be up on the page soon, you can still order them through the pre-order section of the site.


----------



## RFA

Sorry about the technical difficulty with the site, working on it. You can order them through the Pre-Order page. If you'd like to order the 3-2-3 that you mentioned let me know in an e-mail and we'll get you set up. Thanks.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

No worries Stan, we know its tough getting all this sorted out.


----------



## Briarsdad

RFA said:


> Sorry about the technical difficulty with the site, working on it. You can order them through the Pre-Order page. If you'd like to order the 3-2-3 that you mentioned let me know in an e-mail and we'll get you set up. Thanks.


I don't think you'll get that kind of service from the "big-production" broadhead makers. I've said it before and I'll say it again, the customer service from RFA is second to none! 

Keep up the good work Stan.:thumbs_up


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Morning RFA fans


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for my favorite 3 blade head.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Check it out RFA fans


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Anyone have any phoenix kills this year?


----------



## Briarsdad

05_sprcrw said:


> Anyone have any phoenix kills this year?


Not yet but I'm considering trying my new longbow out in the late season with a 150gr Phoenix. It's hard to decide between it and the 150 gr Razorhawk.


----------



## roosclan

05_sprcrw said:


> Anyone have any phoenix kills this year?


Not using my son's Phoenix, but I almost had the buck of a lifetime yesterday morning with my RazorHawks... if it weren't for a twig (I have to hunt from the ground). I don't think I've ever seen a buck this big before. He could have looked me in the eye, he was that big! I had hung a scent wick at my eye level (around 5' 4" or so), and when he came in to sniff it, the wick was at _his_ eye level. I don't know how big his rack was, as I didn't get more than a quick glance at it. I was too amazed at the size of his body. My arrow hit a small sapling twig that wasn't visible in my peep and then glanced off his back, knocking the FOB off. I found the FOB and noticed that the wrap had been stripped off, and it was broken. I knew right away something wasn't right, and when I found my arrow, it was completely clean. I found parts of the FOB wrap near the twig a couple yards in front of where the buck had been standing. If I don't see him on Sunday, I will probably never see a buck that big again in my life. Hopefully, I'll get another chance to send a RazorHawk through his boiler room.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

That is a bummer there but we have all been there at some point


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Here is to hoping roosclan can put one down.


----------



## roosclan

05_sprcrw said:


> Here is to hoping roosclan can put one down.


Well, I ended up praying to the porcelain gods on Sunday, so I didn't get out (something about puking in the middle of a great hunting spot just didn't sound like a good idea). I'll be heading to the other farm I hunt this weekend where all I've seen are does (and tons of sign of a big boy). Even the does there are as big as bucks, so I'll be happy with that!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Good luck, I am more then happy with does but like you said nice big bodied does help too.


----------



## RFA

Well I was lucky enough to get a crack at this guy on the ground after sitting for 7 hours in a treestand in the rain. Found him Thursday morning, but not before a cat did  Oh well, we managed to save most of the meat. Phoenix 100 did the job.


----------



## Okie101

Stupid cats......Nice buck Stan.

You derserve it after that long hunt.....


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

As Travis stated, you deserve the success Stan. Congrats on a fine trophy, and quite the story you sent to us. I was all tense reading it.


----------



## roosclan

Well, my bow season is over without getting a deer. This weekend was my last chance to get out before rifle season, and I spent last night on puke patrol until 2:30am. We had 5 of our 7 boys sick with a stomach flu last night and today. Technically my season goes until January 31, but I just don't think I'll be getting it done. Any deer I get this season will have to be with a rifle this coming weekend. After that... I may go under the knife. My wrist isn't feeling better after 3 weeks, which means I may likely have surgery before Christmas. At least I'll have plenty of time to get all our RazorHawks and Phoenix sharpened to a hair-popping level.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

roosclan said:


> Well, my bow season is over without getting a deer. This weekend was my last chance to get out before rifle season, and I spent last night on puke patrol until 2:30am. We had 5 of our 7 boys sick with a stomach flu last night and today. Technically my season goes until January 31, but I just don't think I'll be getting it done. Any deer I get this season will have to be with a rifle this coming weekend. After that... I may go under the knife. My wrist isn't feeling better after 3 weeks, which means I may likely have surgery before Christmas. At least I'll have plenty of time to get all our RazorHawks and Phoenix sharpened to a hair-popping level.


That is a bummer, hope the boys are feeling better. And yes there will be plenty of time.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

RFA said:


> Well I was lucky enough to get a crack at this guy on the ground after sitting for 7 hours in a treestand in the rain. Found him Thursday morning, but not before a cat did  Oh well, we managed to save most of the meat. Phoenix 100 did the job.


Great job Stan, awesome buck and way to get it done on the ground!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Morning phoenix fans.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Anyone else putting them down with the phoenix?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for a great head


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Anyone have some success pics to share?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Hoping to push a phoenix through and animal this late season, next weekend maybe my last hunt of the year unless I can find some more free time.


----------



## roosclan

05_sprcrw said:


> Hoping to push a phoenix through and animal this late season, next weekend maybe my last hunt of the year unless I can find some more free time.


Good luck! My deer season is over. Shot a yearling doe with my rifle last night, and even getting that little thing gutted and hauled to the vehicle was too taxing on my wrist -- with my 11y.o. son's help. I don't know what I would have done if I'd actually connected on the monster buck I missed, especially since I might have needed to haul it up a steep creek bank (and I have a deer cart). Guess God knew what He was doing putting that twig in my arrow's path.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

roosclan said:


> Good luck! My deer season is over. Shot a yearling doe with my rifle last night, and even getting that little thing gutted and hauled to the vehicle was too taxing on my wrist -- with my 11y.o. son's help. I don't know what I would have done if I'd actually connected on the monster buck I missed, especially since I might have needed to haul it up a steep creek bank (and I have a deer cart). Guess God knew what He was doing putting that twig in my arrow's path.


Ya things have a funny way of working out, and congrats on putting one down. I was able to put away 4 deer to the freezer so far this year I have been very fortunate to say the least. Hope your wrist heals up quick so you can be back and ready for next season even stronger and more prepared for that monster.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for the phoenix head one of my all time favorite heads.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for a great head.


----------



## roosclan

Well, I might have one more chance to put an arrow through a deer this weekend. I met someone at work who offered to let me shoot a deer or two "off our front porch." When they bring corn in on trucks for feeding their horses (or cattle. I don't remember which), the deer come in droves to eat the corn that falls off in the driveway. Apparently they have no fear of humans (that's a good thing for me!). Since it's only 15minutes from home and I won't have to drag a dead deer a 1/4mi. to get to the vehicle, I just might do it. The hard decision will be whether to use my bow or my rifle. I reassessed my sharpening of my RazorHawks, and I'm just not convinced my freehand skills did a decent job. The edge grabs my fingernail, but I can't even cut my own skin with it with moderate pressure. I spent a heck of a lot of money on my German-Kinetcs, but I'd love to use a RazorHawk and blast through the shoulder to plant the deer really close instead of track it for a good distance. Think a Retribution set at 62#, 27" DL, IBO of 335fps with a 470gr arrow (16% FOC) tipped with a RazorHawk will be enough to blow through the shoulder? I just hope I can get one sharp enough. I think I have a bunch of sharpening to do in the next couple days...


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I can't say for sure but odds are you would make it through but I would not shoot for the shoulder if it were me. If you put it in the pumpstation or deflate the lungs the deer will go down in sight. If it were me I would tuck it close to the shoulder and shoot the safe shot put it down quick and be done. It will go through a shoulder blade, but if you hit the T on the scapula it may not make it through and that would be a bummer. I know I take shoulder shots with my 82lb bow but for me with the 60 I just am not confident enough to know that it will 100% punch through so I will just take it safe.


----------



## RFA

I believe that is solid advice, Dustin. Good luck, Patrick, hope it all works out for you.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

roosclan - I would never purposely shoot through the shoulder, just my opinion and my choice. Also, if the place you are going have cattle/horses, then the rifle would be out of the question if I were the owner. I would not want the sound of a rifle blast anywhere near the animals just for their sake. Take the bow, it's more fun and rewarding anyway. :wink:


----------



## roosclan

05_sprcrw said:


> I can't say for sure but odds are you would make it through but I would not shoot for the shoulder if it were me. If you put it in the pumpstation or deflate the lungs the deer will go down in sight. If it were me I would tuck it close to the shoulder and shoot the safe shot put it down quick and be done. It will go through a shoulder blade, but if you hit the T on the scapula it may not make it through and that would be a bummer. I know I take shoulder shots with my 82lb bow but for me with the 60 I just am not confident enough to know that it will 100% punch through so I will just take it safe.





RFA said:


> I believe that is solid advice, Dustin. Good luck, Patrick, hope it all works out for you.





BuckFeverLodge said:


> roosclan - I would never purposely shoot through the shoulder, just my opinion and my choice.


This is exactly why I asked. Thank you all. Boiler room it is.



> Also, if the place you are going have cattle/horses, then the rifle would be out of the question if I were the owner. I would not want the sound of a rifle blast anywhere near the animals just for their sake. Take the bow, it's more fun and rewarding anyway. :wink:


The owner didn't seem to mind and acted surprised when I said I might use my bow instead. I'm going to call before heading out there, and I may just load both the rifle and the bow, that way I'm covered. Right now I'm in "harvest mode" more than "hunting mode" since it's so late in the year and I only have one small deer in the freezer. I agree that it would be more rewarding to take my first archery deer, but getting the scope on the deer is much easier than drawing my bow without scaring them off, thus harvesting a doe will be easier with the rifle. Depending on the lay of the land and the location of the horses, rifle may simply be out of the question. We'll see when I get out there.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Good luck either way, if putting meat in the freezer is priority one you should have no problem getting one I would think. Just pay extra attention to where the house, and animals are in relation to your position.


----------



## Briarsdad

Back up for my favorite 3 blade head.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Well it was cold out this past saturday but I have always loved hunting late season so I went for it. It started out in the single digits I climbed the tree, and it was so cold that my breath was freezing to my eye lashes as it went up through my facemask. I had the new bow out for its maiden voyage and was really hoping to put one down. So after a while I see two deer walking a fence line right to where I am sitting, I get the bow ready and get in position. Well as anyone that hunts late season knows they generally travel in packs this time of year, little did I expect 20 deer to come into the area at once. I drew down as a doe went behind a tree getting ready to step into my shooting lane, there was another deer that spotted me and put them all on alert for a bit, so I just kept on that doe and waited. My cousin who was with me in the tree, said I was at draw for close to two full minutes it felt like an hour. Finally a different doe started to feed down that trail and I had a hard quartering away shot I was comfortable with and took it. I shot her 20 yards from the stand she went 7 yards and was done. I shot her with the 125 grain phoenix and couldn't be more happy with the new bow. 

Stand pick of shooting lane, I shot her by that evergreen towards the top of the pic you can kind of see the trail that goes from left to right. 











Where she went down:










Stan I got her in the same spot as the one I got when you were here, I shot here in the same spot as the one you were here. She died in that little ditch that is between where I shot her and where that road was that the first one died on that is how quick she went down. 


After all those deer left after I shot, they went into a corn field and continued to feed, and then on the other side of the fence line (also ours) these deer started feeding as well. I saw close to 50 deer total this sit, in a matter of 35 min.


----------



## RFA

Dustin, that is so cool. Wish I was there with you guys. I love the late season too, although I usually don't have to hit it at single digits 

Sounds like the new bow is right on the money for this type of hunting. How are you liking that Sitka gear for the really cold weather? Congrats again, that's just awesome.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Thanks Stan, the new bow is perfect for this colder weather that is for sure! And for my style of hunting the stika is just perfect, I was so warm with the stuff on I could have sat all day and had no issues. It is pricey but if you use the layering system there is no better camo imo. I have herd about a lot of guys liking the warm bags for tree stand hunting but with a saddle I can't use that.


----------



## Briarsdad

Congrats Dustin on your doe! I will be getting out this coming weekend and doing a little late season doe hunting myself. Hopefully I will see half the amount of deer you had around you.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Briarsdad said:


> Congrats Dustin on your doe! I will be getting out this coming weekend and doing a little late season doe hunting myself. Hopefully I will see half the amount of deer you had around you.


Good luck, and I must say I knew I had deer around, but that was the most I have had around me the last couple years.


----------



## Standing Bear

Way to go Dustin !!!!! Nice doe and you know, it couldn't of happened to a nicer person.

Daniel


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Standing Bear said:


> Way to go Dustin !!!!! Nice doe and you know, it couldn't of happened to a nicer person.
> 
> Daniel


Thanks Daniel, I hope you guys had a good time on your trip and were successful as well. Hope you two have a great day!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

back up for the morning crowd


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Anyone else doing to some hunting with rfa heads?


----------



## RFA

05_sprcrw said:


> Anyone else doing to some hunting with rfa heads?


Yep, but now it's Talons and nutria, raccoons and opossums


----------



## 05_sprcrw

RFA said:


> Yep, but now it's Talons and nutria, raccoons and opossums


I am hoping to do some bunny hunting soon with the talons, nothing beats a smoked rabbit one of my favorite meals of all time!


----------



## roosclan

05_sprcrw said:


> I am hoping to do some bunny hunting soon with the talons, nothing beats a smoked rabbit one of my favorite meals of all time!


When it comes to rabbits, the only thing holding me back is the risk of tuleremia. Growing up, my dad said that the only good time to eat rabbit was after the first hard freeze, because tuleremia was too big of a risk before that. Having never hunted rabbits before, how worried should I really be about it?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

roosclan said:


> When it comes to rabbits, the only thing holding me back is the risk of tuleremia. Growing up, my dad said that the only good time to eat rabbit was after the first hard freeze, because tuleremia was too big of a risk before that. Having never hunted rabbits before, how worried should I really be about it?


I have always waited until after a hard freeze or two and then after that hit them hard. I have consumed a min of 3 a year for as long as I can remember and never had a problem with it. I can't say how bad it is down there but I am not too concerned after a hard freeze. If you really want to make sure I am sure you could freeze the rabbit for a month to make sure it kills off the bacteria, or just make sure its fully cooked and you probably won't have problems.


----------



## Okie101

Good morning RFA fans......


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Morning RFA fans


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Anyone else having success this season?


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Unfortunately NO!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

BuckFeverLodge said:


> Unfortunately NO!


That is a bummer, hopefully you can still get out if your seasons are still open.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Hope all you RFA Fans have safe travels and a Merry Christmas!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Morning all you Phoenix fans


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Hope all you RFA fans had a great holiday weekend.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Anyone else have some success with the phoenix?


----------



## Okie101

Ttt...


----------



## 05_sprcrw

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for my favorite 3 blade head


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for a great guy.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Morning RFA'ers


----------



## 05_sprcrw

back up for a fantastic head and a great guy


----------



## 05_sprcrw

ttt


----------



## roosclan

I have a quandry: my parents are giving me a ground blind, and I've been told that 2-blade broadheads and FOBs don't work well through shoot-thru mesh. So, do I give up my RazorHawks in order to stick with FOBs (I'll just give the RazorHawks to my son and use his Phoenix), or do I give up the FOBs and keep the RazorHawks?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I personally don't like to shoot through mesh even with normal fletchings. I know a lot of guys do with success, but I have hang ups about purposely shooting through something that is between my game and me. I have found if you get a good dark inside to the blind the mesh really isn't needed anyway.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

ttt


----------



## roosclan

05_sprcrw said:


> I personally don't like to shoot through mesh even with normal fletchings. I know a lot of guys do with success, but I have hang ups about purposely shooting through something that is between my game and me. I have found if you get a good dark inside to the blind the mesh really isn't needed anyway.


Well, I don't have the blind yet, so I don't know how dark it is inside. I'll probably take a couple shots at angles through it with my FOBs and Phoenix on to see if it will work. Hopefully I won't need the mesh, but better to use it and be sure than to keep it up and get busted.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Yea if it works for you I would go for it no doubt, its just something I can't get through in my head.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

:ranger: Saturday morning bump for a GREAT head. I will be ordering some for my trip to Oklahoma in March. Hmm.....better get on that, it's right around the corner.:tongue:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

BuckFeverLodge said:


> :ranger: Saturday morning bump for a GREAT head. I will be ordering some for my trip to Oklahoma in March. Hmm.....better get on that, it's right around the corner.:tongue:



It sure is, I wish I could have made it out to that hunt.


----------



## RFA

I wish you were making that hunt too, Dustin, it's going to be a hoot. Good talking with you yesterday, Steve, look forward to seeing you again and meeting your brother in OK.

Patrick, I'd say the best thing to do is just try out your different combos. That way you will have total confidence shooting through the mesh.


----------



## roosclan

RFA said:


> I wish you were making that hunt too, Dustin, it's going to be a hoot. Good talking with you yesterday, Steve, look forward to seeing you again and meeting your brother in OK.
> 
> Patrick, I'd say the best thing to do is just try out your different combos. That way you will have total confidence shooting through the mesh.


I plan to. It's just that the RazorHawks fly so well, that I'm loathe to give them up. However, the FOBs steer broadheads so well, I'm loathe to give them up, either. Either my son or I will be shooting his Phoenix. If I keep the FOBs and need his Phoenix, then I'll give him my RazorHawks. Otherwise, I'll be using some FlexFletch FHP-200 Flash vanes. Folks have had great luck stabilizing their German-Kinetics 125XLs with those, so I have every confidence they'll stabilize my RazorHawks.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

You should have no problems with either of those fletching options.


----------



## Okie101

BuckFeverLodge said:


> :ranger: Saturday morning bump for a GREAT head. I will be ordering some for my trip to Oklahoma in March. Hmm.....better get on that, it's right around the corner.:tongue:





RFA said:


> I wish you were making that hunt too, Dustin, it's going to be a hoot. Good talking with you yesterday, Steve, look forward to seeing you again and meeting your brother in OK.
> 
> Patrick, I'd say the best thing to do is just try out your different combos. That way you will have total confidence shooting through the mesh.


OINK OINK.......:wink:



05_sprcrw said:


> It sure is, I wish I could have made it out to that hunt.


Wish you could to....:sad:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

One of these days I will be able to sneak down there.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

ttt for my favorite 3 blade head.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Anyone else have any success or stories from the past season.


----------



## roosclan

05_sprcrw said:


> Yea if it works for you I would go for it no doubt, its just something I can't get through in my head.


Well, FOBs and RazorHawks are a no-go through the blind's mesh. FOBs and Phoenix are a no-go also. :sad: So... I guess I get rid of the RFA broadheads.


















NOT!! I think I've calculated how to set up my arrows to use fletched arrows from the blind and FOBs from the treestand my wife is getting me for my birthday (only $36 at sportsmans guide!), and have them weigh the same with almost the same dynamic spine and F.O.C., so POI shouldn't be too far off. I can then adjust my sight to compensate for whichever setup I'm using.

The RFA broadheads aren't going anywhere!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Yea fobs through stuff can be tricky. I used to hunt exclusively with fobs, but then they would pop off in the thick brush or if you hit a twig or something in flight and caused a clean miss. I am glad it was a clean miss but after that I went back to feathers and have not looked back. If I were just target shooting I would probably go back to fobs because its easy to fletch with them.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for a great head


----------



## Juan_ID

Any plans on making a 100gr non-vented version?? If not maybe I'll have to make a move to the 125ers...


----------



## Okie101

Juan_ID said:


> Any plans on making a 100gr non-vented version?? If not maybe I'll have to make a move to the 125ers...


Don't think there is.

But hey, never know what Stan will do.....


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Juan_ID said:


> Any plans on making a 100gr non-vented version?? If not maybe I'll have to make a move to the 125ers...


As far as I know there is no plan, but the 100 grain heads are just as tough as the solid 125s there will be no issues of strength in the vented 100's. They redesigned the rear of the blades to add more material there to ensure no breaking like some of the early versions of the head had. I have one that was in the early batch that cracked and have no problems shooting it still, it even shattered bone after it was cracked and still flew lights out.


----------



## RFA

As mentioned, no plans at this time for a non-vented version of the 100 grain head. The heads are tough and quiet as is. I do believe that you can get the VPA Terminator in a non-vented 100 grain head.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Morning All you RFA'ers.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

ttt


----------



## Okie101

24 days till some of us whack some hogs.....:uzi:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Okie101 said:


> 24 days till some of us whack some hogs.....:uzi:


That is awesome! I am stuck here working, and will be starting to build a smoker this month. Not as much fun as hunting, but it will be great to throw some fresh loins on come this fall.


----------



## RFA

Yessir, looking forward to it. Hope it's warm, snowed here yesterday.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

RFA said:


> Yessir, looking forward to it. Hope it's warm, snowed here yesterday.


The last time I hunted hogs it was mid summer and had just rained the day before so very sticky, I had a mile hike to my stand. All I could think while walking that mile was I wish it was winter lol.


----------



## Okie101

It was in the 70's yesterday.....


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Here piggy, piggy, piggy.............................


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for a great company with great owners.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

You won't find a better company with better people backing it anywhere, if you are looking to try a new head give the Phoenix and Razorhawk a try, you won't be disappointed and your arrows will break before the heads do.


----------



## roosclan

05_sprcrw said:


> You won't find a better company with better people backing it anywhere, if you are looking to try a new head give the Phoenix and Razorhawk a try, you won't be disappointed and your arrows will break before the heads do.


I can vouch for that (although my arrow didn't break either)! I nailed a 4X4 post with a Phoenix burying it up to the insert. I had to dig it out by prying the wood away (love that twisting action). The Phoenix wasn't damaged in the least!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

roosclan said:


> I can vouch for that (although my arrow didn't break either)! I nailed a 4X4 post with a Phoenix burying it up to the insert. I had to dig it out by prying the wood away (love that twisting action). The Phoenix wasn't damaged in the least!


yep they are some very tough heads.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Morning all you RFA'ers.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw

When is the hog hunt gentlemen?


----------



## Okie101

05_sprcrw said:


> When is the hog hunt gentlemen?


This Saturday and the weather looks to be beautiful.....


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Okie101 said:


> This Saturday and the weather looks to be beautiful.....


Still wish I could have made that, good luck guys can't wait to see some success pics.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Good luck guys the time is almost upon you!


----------



## Okie101

Pics to come....


----------



## Okie101

Had a blast.....


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Looks like you guys had a blast and got some nice meat as well. Great shooting guys I sure wish I could have made it down.


----------



## Okie101

Waiting to take Stan to the airport, after some armadillo stalking. He said wish you could have made it as well.

Maybe next year.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Okie101 said:


> Waiting to take Stan to the airport, after some armadillo stalking. He said wish you could have made it as well.
> 
> Maybe next year.


Definitely going to try and make it for sure!


----------



## MidFlight

I had a chance to shoot some Red Feather Archery Heads over the weekend as well as meet Stan...great products and owned by a top notch guy. I was really impressed with the broadhead flight....and perfomance on the hog I shot. I will be getting ahold of some more heads for sure.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Once again, spending time with Stan Mercer was a great time. The Razorhawk is one sweet 2-blade head. Here is my hog from Oklahoma with the boys.


----------



## roosclan

Man, I wish I hadn't been on call this weekend. I would have tried to make it down there (I live in south central KS), although it would have been with my AR, as my bow is currently on its way back from Oregon HydroGraphics, and my wrist still isn't up to shooting yet.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Great work guys! Looks like lots of good hogs hit the ground.


----------



## RFA

Well, I made it home fairly late last night from one of the best times I've ever had on a hunting trip. Truth is, it was a great trip as of Friday night and we didn't even start hunting until Saturday. 

Sharing that camp with the boys from Athens was a pleasure. What a great group of guys! Felt very honored to engage in an activity I love to do with a serviceman and a veteran who make the sacrifices necessary for me to enjoy all the freedoms I do. Scott Casselman and Dave Green, my hat is off to you!

Chad, Joe, Mike and Mark...four guys I would hunt with again at the drop of hat...and hope to next year!

Steve and Travis...all I can say to the two of you is...Thanks. Thanks for the support and way more important, thanks for the friendship that you've both extended to me. Hope to share many, many more memories with the two of you.

All in all, a great long weekend. Oh yeah, the heads did a pretty good job too


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Sounds like it was a good trip.


----------



## RFA

05_sprcrw said:


> Sounds like it was a good trip.


It was, Dustin, and it'll be better next year when you can be there


----------



## 05_sprcrw

RFA said:


> It was, Dustin, and it'll be better next year when you can be there


really hoping to make it that is for sure.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for a great company.


----------



## roosclan

Dang! My son wanted to shoot his Phoenix with his new PSE Rally, and I thought he had learned from my mistake with my German-Kinetic broadheads to not shoot groups. Guess not. Now he has _two_ broadheads with gouges on the cutting edge. One of them is serious. I'll post a pic of it tonight so y'all can tell me whether it can be sharpened out or relegated to a practice head.

And I was thinking of swapping him my RazorHawks for the Phoenix. Maybe not now...


----------



## 05_sprcrw

That is a bummer hopefully you can get them out or just sharpen the nick up and use it as a serrated edge, or keep it as a practice only head.


----------



## RFA

05_sprcrw said:


> That is a bummer hopefully you can get them out or just sharpen the nick up and use it as a serrated edge, or keep it as a practice only head.


I agree, if you can sharpen it with a chainsaw file you can make the edge serrated at the spot where the nick occurred.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

ttt for a great company


----------



## roosclan

The new site must be close, right? I can't get to it. Either it's down, or switching browsers has messed something up on my computer.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Not sure I have not herd but I am sure something is in the works.


----------



## roosclan

05_sprcrw said:


> Not sure I have not herd but I am sure something is in the works.


It was actually some settings with Google Chrome that messed it up. I got that figured out.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for a truly great guy and even better heads. You won't find any better out there, maybe equals but not above.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Anyone hunting turkey heads with RFA heads?


----------



## Okie101

05_sprcrw said:


> Anyone hunting turkey heads with RFA heads?


Wish I had time to.

Swamped with putting down and rolling up hay.


----------



## roosclan

So, when you want customer support for your large-company mass-produced, razor blade broadheads, who do you talk to? Some CS rep usually. When you want customer support for RFA broadheads, you talk to the man himself! Not only do you get to talk to Stan, you get exemplary customer support from someone who listens to his customers. 

Folks, it just doesn't get better than that! You get awesome broadheads and awesome customer support. These death-dealing implements (we are talking game heads after all) are tough as nails and are backed by one heck of a business owner. You can't go wrong getting these heads!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Okie101 said:


> Wish I had time to.
> 
> Swamped with putting down and rolling up hay.


I hear you I have not had time myself either, I have been repairing machinery and trying to get the arena worked back up for the horses, and fixing fence. A bunch of things that needed to happen, so I can deal with getting it done if I miss turkey that is ok but I definitely don't want to miss whitetail in the fall.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for a great head and even greater guy.


----------



## Grubs11

After reading through this thread and watching a couple videos online I decided to ordered a set of the Phoenix 100g! Can't wait to give them try this season!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Grubs11 said:


> After reading through this thread and watching a couple videos online I decided to ordered a set of the Phoenix 100g! Can't wait to give them try this season!


Sweet let us know what you think. And welcome to archery talk.


----------



## roosclan

Grubs11 said:


> After reading through this thread and watching a couple videos online I decided to ordered a set of the Phoenix 100g! Can't wait to give them try this season!


Wonderful! My advice: order the sharpening jig, head to Lowe's & ask for a scrap piece of glass about 6" x 10", get some spray glue and automotive sandpaper (assuming you don't have diamond plates already). It works very well for getting the Phoenix sharp.


----------



## RFA

Can't tell you all how much we appreciate the support! Feel blessed to be doing this. Stan


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for a great broadhead maker, and even greater guy.


----------



## Longbow42

What is the Razorhawk made from and that is the cutting width?
Thanks.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Longbow42 said:


> What is the Razorhawk made from and that is the cutting width?
> Thanks.



Stainless blades and a case hardened tool steel ferrule. 100 grain head 1 1/8" cutting diameter, 125 grain head 1 3/6" cutting diameter, and 150 grain head 1 1/4" cutting diameter may be a little less after grinding but not much.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I hope everyone had a good Mother's Day Weekend.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

back up for a great head


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up


----------



## 05_sprcrw

ttt


----------



## Okie101

Good morning Dustin.....


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Okie101 said:


> Good morning Dustin.....


How's it going Travis? Been able to do any hunting? I didn't get to chase a bird this year too many projects that need to get done for me to be able to chase whitetail this fall.


----------



## Okie101

05_sprcrw said:


> How's it going Travis? Been able to do any hunting? I didn't get to chase a bird this year too many projects that need to get done for me to be able to chase whitetail this fall.


Two words Dustin.....WHEAT HARVEST.....busy getting ready for it, so no time for hunting.

Things are going great.....


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Okie101 said:


> Two words Dustin.....WHEAT HARVEST.....busy getting ready for it, so no time for hunting.
> 
> Things are going great.....


Yea, know what you mean there we lag behind you guys by at least a month or two usually in about July wheat harvest goes into full swing. This year though with everything thawing a month early we may get an early harvest in.


----------



## roosclan

05_sprcrw said:


> Yea, know what you mean there we lag behind you guys by at least a month or two usually in about July wheat harvest goes into full swing. This year though with everything thawing a month early we may get an early harvest in.


Yeah, the lack of winter has really changed things. Crappie spawning season is usually the first of May around here, but with the warm winter and spring, it hit back in April. Spawning season is the only time I can catch crappie, as I don't have a boat, and they come into the shallows near shore to spawn... and I missed it!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

roosclan said:


> Yeah, the lack of winter has really changed things. Crappie spawning season is usually the first of May around here, but with the warm winter and spring, it hit back in April. Spawning season is the only time I can catch crappie, as I don't have a boat, and they come into the shallows near shore to spawn... and I missed it!



That is a bummer, I don't have a boat so I am right there with you.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

ttt


----------



## roosclan

So I talked to someone over on the USN forum who was asking what broadhead to use for hogs -- mechanicals or a replaceable blade 3-blade broadhead. I explained why those might not be the best of options if the shot is a marginal one, even though they will probably work. Needless to say, he was happy to hear about Red Feather Archery! I hope he picks up the sharpening jig with his Phoenix.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Yea, not to say mechs won't work but for me if I am hog hunting I am running a good cut on contact fixed blade head for sure, it just so happens to be a toss up between the razorhawk and the phoenix.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for a great company with a great guy behind it all.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw

ttt


----------



## RFA

Take a peek at our new website at www.redfeatherarchery.com and let me know what you think.


----------



## Okie101

Think it looks great.....:shade:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I am a fan, still sad to see the RFA hawk not on the main page but looks great none the less.


----------



## Ghost 133

Bout time to get my order in for The Razorhawks for this years deer season. Darn fine head. Hope things are going OK Stan.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

What size are you going with Ghost?


----------



## Ghost 133

05_sprcrw said:


> What size are you going with Ghost?


I am playing around with a couple of things. I am gonna play with some 100's and 125's. I got some brass inserts for the Axis that weigh 50gr. I will probably try the 100's on them to see how they carry thru. Last year I put one of the 125's thru the deer into a tree root that I had to cut the head out of. I manily hunt from blinds off the ground and tend to have real close shots so I dont think penetration is gonna be an issue either way. Just whichever shoots best from the bow. I have got one of the prototype Lycans I am gonna use mainly this season.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Ghost 133 said:


> I am playing around with a couple of things. I am gonna play with some 100's and 125's. I got some brass inserts for the Axis that weigh 50gr. I will probably try the 100's on them to see how they carry thru. Last year I put one of the 125's thru the deer into a tree root that I had to cut the head out of. I manily hunt from blinds off the ground and tend to have real close shots so I dont think penetration is gonna be an issue either way. Just whichever shoots best from the bow. I have got one of the prototype Lycans I am gonna use mainly this season.


That should work great, I have a similar setup for the Genetix except I went with 75 grain brass inserts, they have been flying great. You will have to let me know what you think of the Lycan, I have never been a super short ATA bow fan but if it shoots like the Nemesis or better then it will be a winner.


----------



## Ghost 133

Back up fpr some fine heads and fine people also.


----------



## roosclan

Ghost 133 said:


> Back up fpr some fine heads and fine people also.


I'll say! I had the wonderful opportunity to meet Dustin a week and a half ago on my way home from Omaha. He was so gracious to share his house, his knowledge, his Blob target,... and his BBQ! That man knows barbecue.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

roosclan said:


> I'll say! I had the wonderful opportunity to meet Dustin a week and a half ago on my way home from Omaha. He was so gracious to share his house, his knowledge, his Blob target,... and his BBQ! That man knows barbecue.


Thanks, it was definitely fun visiting and that Maitland was a dang nice bow love the camo you had it dipped in.


----------



## Okie101

Yeah, Dustin is a pretty cool and smart cat......


----------



## RFA

Hey Patrick, that's cool you had a chance to meet Dustin. You won't find a better person to hang out and hunt with. And, you're right, that man can flat out cook!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Thanks guys, I do what I can and the doors always open.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw

ttt


----------



## Ghost 133

If your looking for a new head give Stan and RFA a shot. Darn fine heads and darn fine folks.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Ghost 133 said:


> If your looking for a new head give Stan and RFA a shot. Darn fine heads and darn fine folks.


I will second that!


----------



## roosclan

RFA broadheads and small game heads is all I shoot. Love 'em!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I will second that as well, I have found no reason, need or want to shoot anything else.


----------



## ORROSS334

Gonna get me a quiver full here at the first of the month....love that they are made here in Oregon and so many good things are said by the Nation members about them.... Thinking flight of the Pheonix(born from the ashes) with the Genetix(it all starts with good Genetix) is gonna be the mix for elk and deer this year.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

You surely won't be disappointed, the phoenix and genetix are a very deadly combo, I have one phoenix that has claimed 7 critters and has a plan to claim a few more this year.


----------



## ORROSS334

Just ordered up a quiver full deal.....


----------



## RFA

ORROSS334 said:


> Just ordered up a quiver full deal.....


Thank you, sir. Will be in the mail Monday morning!


----------



## Okie101

uh-oh......someone just got their arsenal restocked for the year....


----------



## RFA

I think there's some critters in Oklahoma in serious trouble


----------



## 05_sprcrw

That is a fantastic picture, who did the wood burning for you? Thinking I may have to do some myself. 

I am getting ready to make an order soon as well.


----------



## Okie101

Hunting buddy's wife made the wood burned picture.

I think Stan has one as well.


----------



## MidFlight

glad i saw this....reminded me that I need to order some of the awesome 2 Blade heads from Red Feather.....


----------



## 05_sprcrw

They are a great head for sure.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

ttt


----------



## RFA

Okie101 said:


> Hunting buddy's wife made the wood burned picture.
> 
> I think Stan has one as well.


Yessir, have one hanging in the office. Love it.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for a great head


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for a great guy with some great broadheads.


----------



## roosclan

Great broadheads indeed! I still need to broadhead tune my RazorHawks (new strings, new rest, new sight, new arrow configuration), but I'm getting frustrated with it due to my wrist injury putting me so far behind that I can't shoot consistently. How the heck am I supposed to sight-in and broadhead tune when I can't even shoot consistently?!?!?!!:angry:

(ok, calm. breathe in..., breath out...)


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Ya it definitely doesn't make it any easier.


----------



## roosclan

05_sprcrw said:


> Ya it definitely doesn't make it any easier.


What's frustrating is that last year the RazorHawk was 1.5" high at 30yds with no broadhead tuning, so I know the heads fly great. It's just me that sucks right now. I spent an hour this morning trying to sight in the 30yd pin. I should have quit after the first 30 minutes because my bow arm got too tired to hold steady.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Definitely want to quit before you get tired or you start to develop some bad habits that are hard to break. It took me almost a year to shake a couple bad habits I had developed in just a short 3 weeks last year.


----------



## RFA

When I'm sighting in I'll shoot just 3 arrows, make any adjustment necessary, then go do something else for a while. Then I come back and shoot another 3 and repeat.

For tuning, don't be worried about high/low or left/right at first, just clean flight.


----------



## roosclan

RFA said:


> When I'm sighting in I'll shoot just 3 arrows, make any adjustment necessary, then go do something else for a while. Then I come back and shoot another 3 and repeat.


Well, it's a 15 minute drive to the range. I suppose I can take my Edge Pro sharpener and sharpen the RazorHawks while I wait (although they don't need much right out of the package)...



> For tuning, don't be worried about high/low or left/right at first, just clean flight.


The bow itself shoots bullet holes when I do my part. Breathn built the strings & did a supertune on it, so that part is good. The only tuning I need to do is the broadhead tuning, but I can't tell how far off my broadheads are (if at all) due to my poor shooting. With this torn cartilage in my wrist, I haven't been able to work out, so my bow arm isn't strong enough to hold my bow for very long before I get shaky.

I'm also torquing the bow somewhat, and since I gave away my True Shot Coach to a new shooter, I didn't have it to keep my hand position correct. I have a smaller one, so I'll try it the next time I go shooting.


----------



## chenashot

Hey everyone, I have been looking at some RFA heads for a couple seasons now, and want to make the move. After this season I will be changing up my arrow configuration and going from 100 grns to 125's. Great excuse to buy some new broadheads! I have recently been shooting montecs and muzzys. I hunt both deer and elk out here in Colorado. I know that the Phoenix would be a great head for either, but that Razorhawk really has my attention! I know that there have been a lot of deer kills and some hog kills with the two blade, but was wondering if anybody has been taking larger game like elk with them? Also, just some experiences with long range broadhead flight (50 yards) at near 300 fps set ups with the two blades. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## chenashot

Anyone out there?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Sorry I was busy all weekend and didn't have a chance to get back to you. I saw your question and was gonna make a video with them flying at 60 yards, but with our 30mph winds I just kept getting too much wind drift to make the video for you. 

They all fly very well at 60 yards, I have shot them at 80 and they fly as good as my ability will let them. I do shoot a slower bow however but I don't see why they would not fly great even at 300fps. As far as I know no one has shot an elk with them yet but Stan would have a better idea if someone has or not. They are tough as any other head out there so I have no doubt they could do it. The heads just fly great, the razorhawk is definitely one of my favorite two blades on the market.


----------



## chenashot

Hey 05,
Thanks for the reply. I definitely won't be hitting the 300 fps mark, because I am going about to about 500 grns for next year out of a NBA Eclipse at 70 lbs! We'll see if Stan jumps in on the bigger game. Great to hear how they are flying out at distance too. I am not to worried about having to broadhead tune anyway, that is just part of the game when shooting fixed blade heads. I can always wait until after this elk season too, because I am sure there will be some success stories after this September. I personally can't wait to get out and hear em screaming!






05_sprcrw said:


> Sorry I was busy all weekend and didn't have a chance to get back to you. I saw your question and was gonna make a video with them flying at 60 yards, but with our 30mph winds I just kept getting too much wind drift to make the video for you.
> 
> They all fly very well at 60 yards, I have shot them at 80 and they fly as good as my ability will let them. I do shoot a slower bow however but I don't see why they would not fly great even at 300fps. As far as I know no one has shot an elk with them yet but Stan would have a better idea if someone has or not. They are tough as any other head out there so I have no doubt they could do it. The heads just fly great, the razorhawk is definitely one of my favorite two blades on the market.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

You will love the Eclipse that much if for sure, and I will say the razorhawks and NBA bow are as deadly a combo as anything out there. I will hopefully be adding a few more success stories to the list as well as some pics. I know in Feb I will hopefully get to hunt a hog or two. Hopefully you won't hear them doing anything but thwacking the target. I see your in CO, if you ever make it towards NE just shoot me a pm if your free we will meet up and shoot and if its at my place the food and drinks are on me.


----------



## chenashot

I know the bows are sweet, I have three new breed bows hanging in the shop, and have shot the eclipse plenty. My brother, CHobbs, and a friend are the newest dealer for NBA and the only one in the state of CO! My brother has been a staffer for the last two years too. NE is definitely not far from us, and I would love to come out some time. The offer is open to you as well here in northern CO.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

chenashot said:


> I know the bows are sweet, I have three new breed bows hanging in the shop, and have shot the eclipse plenty. My brother, CHobbs, and a friend are the newest dealer for NBA and the only one in the state of CO! My brother has been a staffer for the last two years too. NE is definitely not far from us, and I would love to come out some time. The offer is open to you as well here in northern CO.


Thanks, I have spoke with your brother several times, I didn't realize you were his brother. I have family in CO maybe the next time we are out there visiting we will take a slight detour.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw

ttt


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

I am switching back to the Phoenix this year, toughest head I've ever shot. Love the RFA lineup.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Hope you can put something down with them!


----------



## Okie101

I can live with that......:wink:

If you notice the fletching on the bottom middle arrow, you can see why the phoenix is a little left....


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Great shooting Travis, looks like your ready to hit the woods!


----------



## RFA

That is some seriously good shooting, Travis. Critters better beware this Fall!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I managed to do some shooting this weekend and the phoenix was hitting fantastic at 60 yards.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Been doing more and more shooting with RFA heads and they just keep on flying great


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Anyone else carrying them in their quiver this fall? Got any game camera pics of the one your after?


----------



## roosclan

05_sprcrw said:


> Anyone else carrying them in their quiver this fall? Got any game camera pics of the one your after?


Definitely carrying them this fall -- provided I don't have surgery (yeah, the same wrist injury from last year). In fact, they are the only heads I will be carrying. I don't have a trail camera, but if the monster I missed last year is still alive, then I plan on putting a RazorHawk through the boiler room. I'll be trimming saplings and low branches this Labor Day holiday to make sure I don't have the same misfortune as last fall!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I will be out setting up a ground blind or two in some spots that don't have trees and I finally broke down and purchased a game camera so I will be putting it out in hopes of getting some cool animal pics.


----------



## RFA

I really hope you don't need the surgery, Patrick.

Looking forward to some pics from both of you this Fall. Be safe and have fun.


----------



## roosclan

RFA said:


> I really hope you don't need the surgery, Patrick.


Well, after my last round of occupational therapy this morning, my wrist is hurting, and it shouldn't be. Sore is one thing. Hurting is different. I should be farther along with my exercises than I am, but I just can't get past a certain point without pain. I can't get in to see the ortho until the end of September, so we'll see if some more OT will improve it, but I doubt it.


----------



## Ghost 133

roosclan said:


> Well, after my last round of occupational therapy this morning, my wrist is hurting, and it shouldn't be. Sore is one thing. Hurting is different. I should be farther along with my exercises than I am, but I just can't get past a certain point without pain. I can't get in to see the ortho until the end of September, so we'll see if some more OT will improve it, but I doubt it.


I know what you are dealing with,kinda. I had to have back surgey on August 9 and our opener is next Saturday,September 8. I am a little behind on my plans for blinds and stands and I still got to get with Stan for some more Razorhawks. Good luck with the therapy Hoss.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Hope you guys can get healed back up and put some venison in the freezer for the coming year.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

back up for a fantastic guy and great heads, at a great price.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Back up for great heads that is all that will be on my bow.


----------



## Okie101

Season is getting closer....


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Yep we open up this weekend but not sure if I will go out, don't think it will be very productive just yet probably gonna wait a couple weeks then hit it hard.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

anyone having any success with the phoenix or razorhawk yet?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

ttt


----------



## Grubs11

05_sprcrw said:


> anyone having any success with the phoenix or razorhawk yet?


Didn't spot anything last weekend (MN opener) 
Hoping to make contact this weekend. Loving the Phoenix 100's!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Grubs11 said:


> Didn't spot anything last weekend (MN opener)
> Hoping to make contact this weekend. Loving the Phoenix 100's!


Good luck, I am taking my girlfriend out for her first sit and hoping I can put her in front of one.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

ttt


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

The Phoenix is calling me.............

Time to shapen them up. It's not too late to order if you still need some. Great heads, great company.


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Anybody hit the woods with the Phoenix this weekend?


----------



## Okie101

BuckFeverLodge said:


> Anybody hit the woods with the Phoenix this weekend?


Not yet, but hope to.....


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I will hopefully hit the woods with the razorhawk.


----------



## Okie101

Looking like I might have a chance to get out this weekend.....


----------



## BuckFeverLodge

Okie101 said:


> Looking like I might have a chance to get out this weekend.....


Wishing you luck buddy. Love the sig also.


----------



## roosclan

I never noticed your sig until Steve mentioned it. That is hilarious!


----------



## Okie101

Haha.....no luck.....maybe next time.


----------



## RFA

Glad you are getting a chance to get out. Took a drive with my youngest yesterday (its rifle season here, can't hunt til Nov.) and saw 26 deer. One more month and some change to go...


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I have not been able to hunt much myself yet, I am helping try to get my girlfriend on her first. I thought it was gonna come together this past weekend but they were always one or two steps out of the way. Had several bucks over 130" and one that was probably 135" with full velvet yet  I can tell you that once I get her a deer I will be hunting him if he still has his velvet!


----------



## Grubs11

Finally had luck on my side last Sunday. I've been waiting since spring to see how the Phoenix 100's performed. Must say they did great! One of the reasons why I bought these heads was because I don't want to be buying replacement blades. Waste of resources and money. Hit the heads with a file the night before bringing them to a hair shaving sharpness and this was the result:







Fifteen yards and a complete pass through.







I was amazed at how quite the impact was even though, as you can see here, the broadhead hit a rib on both entry and exit.














Thanks for creating such a great head! Good luck to everyone this season!


----------



## RFA

Right on, Grubs!!! Congrats on a fine looking deer. Looking forward to more pics this Fall!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Great shooting Grubs!


----------



## Okie101

Like how you can see the twisting of the broadhead going thru the ribs....great pics.

Very nice....


----------



## Grubs11

Thanks guys! I'm still riding that high! Already have my Phoenix sharpened and have another tag to fill. Can't wait!


----------



## Okie101

What broadhead.......no brainer for this little girl.....:wink:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

TOOOOO COOOLLLL Travis!


----------



## roosclan

Well, I won't be getting out this season since my surgery is in two days, but one of my coworkers is going to try the Phoenix and RazorHawks. He lost a doe this Sunday even though he got a pass through with a blood-soaked arrow. No blood trail for over 40yds. Out of the last 4 deer, 3 did not leave blood trails for a long distance. He's unhappy with his Buzzcuts, so I offered to let him try the RazorHawks and Phoenix. The RazorHawks Stan sent me shave hair right out of the package, so he'll be happy with that. I'm thinking those might fly closest to his Buzzcuts.

If you have pics of good blood trails, please post them, and I can direct him to this thread so he can see what to look forward to. Well, off to the garage to sharpen the Phoneix! Good thing I have the sharpening jig...


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Hope your surgery goes well, and I will have to look for pics I think I have blood trail pics, but so far every trail I have had with the razorhawk as been under 20 yards and they had not filled up with blood to leave a good trail yet.


----------



## roosclan

OK, Phoenix sharpening question:

I worked for quite a while last night trying to get the Phoenix sharper. I worked up a burr on the bevels, but I noticed that the tip wasn't developing a burr with the rest of the bevel. I can't get a burr on the tip portion at all. Is the tip a different angle than the rest of the bevel?

How important is it to get the tip to razor sharp status? I think I can get the rest of the bevel on each blade to shave hair, but the tip seems to be causing me some issues. Is it more for punching through the hide rather than cutting through, letting the main part of the blade do the cutting? Or do I need to change the angle on my jig to get the tip sharp?


----------



## Okie101

Color the bevel and tip with a marker and see if the jig is sharpening them even. 

The tip might not develop a burr to having a little more steel on the tip. It will still be sharper than alot of other field point shaped BH'ds.

Getting some ready for a trip to Indiana next week.....:wink:


----------



## Okie101

Good to see a cold front for the weekend.....


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Ya only problem is I will only get to hunt sat morning.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Well hoping to put one down this weekend.


----------



## Okie101

Was really hoping to unload the Phoenix on a coyote tonight. Just wouldn't come into range.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I still have not got one in range and put one down yet this season, taking off friday to try and make something happen.


----------



## Okie101

I was surrounded by 3 of them. They were really interested in my mouse call.

Hope something happens for ya.


----------



## RFA

Ooohh, I like hunting Coyotes with the bow and arrow! Good luck fellas, I'll be getting out on the weekend of the 17th.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Good luck Stan, and yes yotes with the bow is a blast, I am considering setting up later this winter specifically for yotes and see if I can figure out a system to get them.


----------



## RFA

Hit them with a call and I bet they come running!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I am kinda thinking a call would work. If I can see them in sight i usually make a squeak with my mouth and they come running.


----------



## Okie101

With the 100gr Phoenix....


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Congrats, great shooting.


----------



## Briarsdad

Congrats Travis! That is one ugly possum though.:mg:


----------



## mizzo29

Any one know the cutting diameter on the Phoenix 125. I was on the site and couldn't find it. I'm looking forward to giving these a shot this season.


----------



## mizzo29

Ttt


----------



## 05_sprcrw

mizzo29 said:


> Any one know the cutting diameter on the Phoenix 125. I was on the site and couldn't find it. I'm looking forward to giving these a shot this season.


The cutting Diameter is 1 1/8" sorry it took so long to get back to you.


----------



## mizzo29

05_sprcrw said:


> The cutting Diameter is 1 1/8" sorry it took so long to get back to you.


Thanks. No problem I appreciate the response.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

mizzo29 said:


> Thanks. No problem I appreciate the response.


Hopefully you give them a shot I know they are one of my favorite heads, with the Razorhawk being my favorite.


----------



## Grubs11

Looking forward to another bow season here in Minnesota! Phoenix 100's performed great on my doe last year...hopefully they'll find a buck this year! Good luck everyone!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Grubs11 said:


> Looking forward to another bow season here in Minnesota! Phoenix 100's performed great on my doe last year...hopefully they'll find a buck this year! Good luck everyone!


we certainly hope you get a shot, glad they worked great for you last year hopefully you can get some more down with them this year.


----------



## RFA

So how did you guys do?

Also, we now have the Phoenix 100's back in stock and ready to go.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I got one down this year with the bow and another with the rifle. Did you have any luck Stan?


----------



## milesthehunta

i dont know why everyone is raving over this head. it literally is a red g5 montec


----------



## roosclan

milesthehunta said:


> i dont know why everyone is raving over this head. it literally is a red g5 montec


No, it's not. It's actually based on the VPA Terminator. The Montec is a MIM/powdered metal broadhead. The Phoenix is machined out of a solid block of tool steel. The Montec is the usual double bevel. The Phoenix is the only single-bevel 3-blade broadhead on the market.

Your comment leads me to believe you haven't even seen one in person, yet you come on here to bash them?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

As roosclan has stated they are a single bevel head machined from a chunk of 1040L tool steel. The montec is a good head but its no where near the same head, if any thing the montec and hellrazor heads are closer to the same. All the heads mentioned are great and do what they are designed to do. I like the phoenix personally because it leaves a spiral wound channel as it cuts that is less likely to close up.


----------



## roosclan

05_sprcrw said:


> As roosclan has stated they are a single bevel head machined from a chunk of 1040L tool steel. The montec is a good head but its no where near the same head, if any thing the montec and hellrazor heads are closer to the same. All the heads mentioned are great and do what they are designed to do. I like the phoenix personally because it leaves a spiral wound channel as it cuts that is less likely to close up.


Yeah, once you go single bevel, you don't go back!


----------



## RFA

05_sprcrw said:


> I got one down this year with the bow and another with the rifle. Did you have any luck Stan?


Why, yes I did 

We had a snow storm on the last weekend of deer season and I was able to put one down with a Phoenix. Thankful to have meat in the freezer. Looking forward to hogs next month!


----------



## 05_sprcrw

RFA said:


> Why, yes I did
> 
> We had a snow storm on the last weekend of deer season and I was able to put one down with a Phoenix. Thankful to have meat in the freezer. Looking forward to hogs next month!


That is great, I wish I could make it this year but just too many irons in the fire right now. Can't wait to hear how it goes for everyone though.


----------



## RFA

That's a bummer! I enjoy hunting with you. Next year.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Yes, for sure will make it next year its always fun to visit with you that is for sure.


----------



## Grubs11

Just wanted to drop a quick post. I ordered another set of the Phoenix 100s after they were back online last season. I unfortunately was not able to harvest a deer with my bow this year but my wife took a spike this season with them. A great quartering away shot that took a sliver off of the front leg bone on the way out (sorry no pictures). Again, impressed by the single bevel edge. Thanks for a reliable head!

GG


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Grubs11 said:


> Just wanted to drop a quick post. I ordered another set of the Phoenix 100s after they were back online last season. I unfortunately was not able to harvest a deer with my bow this year but my wife took a spike this season with them. A great quartering away shot that took a sliver off of the front leg bone on the way out (sorry no pictures). Again, impressed by the single bevel edge. Thanks for a reliable head!
> 
> GG



That is awesome, that is why I have had nothing but the phoenix and the razor hawk in my quiver since they came out. I have one razor hawk that has killed 5 deer so far and is still good as new just resharpen and back into the quiver it goes, I have a phoenix that has been through 7 deer.


----------



## Fitz4566

are the Phoenix and Razorhawks left hand cut or right hand cut?


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Fitz4566 said:


> are the Phoenix and Razorhawks left hand cut or right hand cut?


Right hand bevel works best with right hand helical/right wing feathers


----------



## Fitz4566

Ok, thanks


----------



## roosclan

I was really hoping Stan would be able to get the vented 125gr Phoenix out, but since it wasn't possible, I'll just have to use my RazorHawks... oh darn. :wink:

Of course, I am down one RH after missing a doe last season.


----------



## Wolfey

Seems production may move to China maybe we should rally against that. Seems these are great heads and would hate to see them made oversees.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Wolfey said:


> Seems production may move to China maybe we should rally against that. Seems these are great heads and would hate to see them made oversees.


I agree that it would be a shame if they move over sea's.With that though everyone would also have to be willing to pay more for American machining which isn't cheap and part of the reason many heads and for that matter most products are made over seas anymore.


----------



## Wolfey

I feel that the people who are looking at these heads are willing to pay for the quality and to fill the niche of a single bevel 3 blade which is pretty rare still. Look at heads like the helix that sell for $55 a three pack and other more expensive heads seem to do fine selling at those prices. I don't think they'd loose many sales and would probable loose business more by putting out lesser quality heads.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I agree with you for the most part, but quality parts/heads can be made overseas as well if the standards are set and enforced with good q/c. I can't speak for their sales and price points, but one thing I can speak of is that the owner will not let an inferior/weak head out of this shop if it is not up to his standard. He want's a super strong head and wants to keep it as cheap as possible to help out hunters. He knows everyone works hard for their money and for a lot of people (not just A/T users) they don't want to spend $40+ on a pack of heads and not have them hold up.


----------



## roosclan

Not a Phoenix kill, but a RazorHawk! My first deer kill with a bow. 15yds broadside. Blew threw her and she didn't jump until the FOB hit her and popped off. Not the best of shots as I torqued my hand a little and got the back of the lungs and the liver, but she only made it 60yds to the trees and another 10yds into the timber before dying.


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Congrats on the first one with a bow!


----------



## roosclan

Second deer went down last night to a RazorHawk. The mature 8pt that I saw on Saturday never came within range and didn't show up last night, so I put down a bigger doe at about 25yds. I had two minutes of shooting light left, and watched her lay down in the middle of the field. I definitely need more practice, and made the mistake of not practicing and sighting in with my gloves on. I think my gloves changed my grip enough to change my point of impact because it was another liver shot. I hit the great portal vein so she bled out quickly, but there was no blood trail. When I turned her over to find the entrance the blood just poured out, so she bled internally very quickly. I'm glad she lay down in the open and the yearlings kept coming back to check on her, because I was able to walk right to her even in the dark. 

I'm definitely sticking with these RazorHawks, and I'll be changing my practice routine when I sight in the broadheads to make sure I wear my gloves. I owe it to the deer to make it a quick kill. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## 05_sprcrw

Glad you got another one down, and some people will change their anchor point because of bulky gloves without realizing it definitely worth practicing with them on. I also had a buddy that during practice would shoot great, but then when it was a deer he kept pulling the shot. I was sitting with him once and he gets the shakes bad and forgets to check his level before the shot and was wanting to peak at the shot as it flew and wasn't following through. Once we got those corrected his shots started hitting the pump house.


----------



## roosclan

I figure mine is the gloves, or I'm gripping the riser, but I use that fingertip grip you showed me to prevent that, so this weekend I'll try it out to see what I'm doing.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------

